# knitting tea party 2 october '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 2 October 15

Tami was here this afternoon for a visit  she very graciously worked on my sock to get it back in order for me to work on. Im certainly glad I dont need to depend on having socks to wear that I have knit. I would be going barefoot for a long time. Hopefully the next sock will go better and maybe a little faster. I dont know how Margaret churns them out so quickly. And with a pattern much more difficult than I am doing  which is plain knit.

It finally turned into a half decent day but it sure took a while. I think this is going to be the way it is until it finally turns cold and stays that way. At least it has been dry and the farmers can get their crops out.

Today was Averys eighth birthday  we will celebrate and have a small birthday party on Sunday  Avery just wanted to invite two of his boy friends from school. I fear it will be just as load as if he had more  little boys can certainly make lots of noise.

The following article I thought was interesting  on how to make your life easier. I tell you  if I crossed my legs indian style and then tried to lay my stomach flat on the bed  Im not sure what would happen but whatever it was it wouldnt be pretty.

5 Ways to (Finally) Conquer Your Daily Routine
So you don't completely lose it

Rise and shine. Or whatever.

Remember the last time you relaxed? Yeah...us, neither. Between morning conference calls and midnight online-shopping bouts, youre hard-pressed to find even the tiniest moment of Zen.

Thats why were arming you with this primer on the five things to do every day to return sanity to your schedule. Click to discover a better daily routine.

JOJOBAS WITNESS 
First Things First

You know what makes exercise easy? When it doesnt require getting dressed. Heck, we dont even want to get out of bed. Hallelujah for this simple stretch that melts away stiffness, revives a cranky lower back, hips and legs, and can be done before you throw off your covers: Sit up in bed and cross your legs in front of you. Fold over as far as you can, extending and stretching your arms and dropping your head. Hold for 20 breaths, then switch the cross of your legs and repeat.

LINGERED UPON 
A.M. Primer

Your grandfather was right: When youve got a good thing going, its best not to tinker with it. Thats why were hearty proponents of the good ol' coffee-and-newspaper ritual: Reach for your favorite mug and pour yourself a smooth, bold cup. We love Dunkin Donuts Original Blend with a splash of milk (trés delish). Grab your go-to periodical (paper or tablet version, your choice) and take ten minutes to get informed and energized for the day ahead. This sacred ritual promises to keep you sane and a bit smarter.

UNFANCY 
Be a wardrobe warrior

You know were huge fans of a pared-down closet (Marie Kondo, be our BFF, please). And you know you dont really need four black pencil skirts anyway. Simplify your morning routine by identifying your weekday uniform. Not sure where to start? We love this method, which whittles down your closet to just 37 essentials (and ditches the rest). Simple.

RUDY BALASKO 
Walk it off

Easy, free, available always. Thats only half the beauty of an afternoon walk. The other benefits are physical: When you get away from your desk and take a 15-minute stroll, you invite fresh blood to flow to your limbs and brain, so youll come back full of fresh ideas (and a renewed energy for those spreadsheets).

GIFTS OF NATURE USA 
Lie down with lavender

Even after weve tucked ourselves in for the night, turning ourselves off doesnt always follow suit. Thats where aromatherapy comes in. Try dabbing a drop or two of lavender essential oil behind each ear, or adding it to a spray bottle with water and spritzing your linens liberally. Its a cue to your body that your day is done (thank goodness) and you can now relax and recover.

http://www.purewow.com/wellness/5-Ways-to-Finally-Conquer-Your-Daily-Routine

You should see the picture of this  you would run right out to the kitchen and make it.

Gluten-Free Italian Flatbread By Terry Traub

MAKES 2 LOAVES

This flavorful flatbread is easy to make and works great for sandwiches. It's perfect for your child's lunch box. It can be made with dairy and egg replacements with delicious results.

Ingredients

⅓ cup sorghum flour
¼ cup brown rice flour
½ cup tapioca flour
½ cup potato starch (not potato flour)
1½ teaspoons baking powder (if using flax gel, increase to 2 teaspoons)
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
2 eggs or 3 egg whites or flax gel
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons butter or dairy-free margarine, melted
½ cup yogurt or dairy-free yogurt
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In large bowl, mix flours, baking powder, baking soda, salt and xanthan gum.

3. In separate bowl, whisk together eggs and sugar until mixture is a lemon color. Add butter, yogurt, water and vinegar and mix.

4. With a spatula, slowly fold flour mixture into egg mixture. Batter will be sticky. Divide batter in half, placing each half on opposite sides of prepared baking sheet.

5. With floured fingertips, shape each flour mixture into a hamburger-shaped mound. Score the top into fourths with a floured knife.

6. Place dough in preheated oven and bake 25 to 30 minutes. If bread browns too quickly, cover loosely with foil. Remove bread from oven when done and cool on a rack.
Each serving (2 slices) contains 335 calories,10g total fat, 5g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 125mg cholesterol,871mg sodium, 56g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 6g protein.For lower calories and fat, use low-fat yogurt and egg-free replacement.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_italian_flatbread-2136-1.html?zkPrintable=true

Gluten-Free Flour Tortillas By Nicole Hunn

MAKES 6 TORTILLAS

Gluten-free flour tortillas are best used when theyre still warm. If they stiffen a bit upon standing, wrap them in a moistened paper towel and microwave for 30 seconds. Theyll be good as new. Recipe can be doubled.

Ingredients

2 cups gluten-free all-purpose flour blend of choice
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
1½ teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
4 teaspoons vegetable oil
½1 cup warm water (about 100°F)

Directions

1. To make tortillas, place flour blend, xanthan gum, baking powder and salt in a large bowl and mix well. Add 4 teaspoons vegetable oil and stir to combine. Pour in warm water in a slow, steady stream, adding in increments and stirring to combine.

2. Press dough together with wet hands and divide into 6 pieces. Roll each piece separately between two sheets of plastic wrap until about 1/8-inch thick and 8 inches wide.

3. Heat a large cast-iron or nonstick skillet. Once the skillet is hot, place each raw tortilla flat in the skillet, one at a time. Allow each to cook for 45 to 60 seconds or until slightly charred on the underside. (Youre better off under-cooking than over-cooking them. If you burn them, they wont be pliable.) Then flip tortilla with a large, heatproof spatula and cook for another 30 to 45 seconds. Remove from pan and place on a plate. Continue until all tortillas are cooked.

Each tortilla contains 176 calories, 3g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 537mg sodium, 34g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 2g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_flour_tortillas-2577-1.html

Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Champion Sandwich Bread By Diane Kittle

SERVES 4 TO 6

Light in texture, this is the perfect everyday bread for breakfast and sandwiches. This recipe takes only a few minutes to put together in a stand mixer. For maximum yeast rise, have all ingredients at room temperature.

Ingredients

4 cups Brown Rice Flour Blend
1 tablespoon xanthan gum
1 tablespoon gluten-free egg replacer
2 teaspoons salt
½ cup powdered milk or nondairy milk powder substitute
1 package (2¼ teaspoons) active dry yeast
3 large eggs
¼ cup butter, margarine or Spectrum organic shortening
2 teaspoons cider vinegar
⅓ cup honey or agave nectar
2 cups warm water (110 to 115 degrees)

Directions

1. Grease and flour two 8-inch bread pans.

2. Mix dry ingredients together in a medium-size bowl. Set aside.

3. Place eggs, butter, vinegar and honey in the mixing bowl of a stand mixer. With the paddle attachment, mix ingredients together for about 30 seconds. The butter (or margarine or shortening) will be chunky.

4. Add half the dry ingredients to the wet mixture. Mix just until blended. Add remaining dry ingredients and mix for approximately 30 seconds, until blended.

5. With the mixer on low speed, slowly add warm water until well absorbed. Turn the mixer to medium-high speed and beat for 4 minutes. Bread dough should resemble cake batter.

6. Spoon the dough into prepared pans. Set aside in a warm place to rise, about 50 to 60 minutes. While dough rises, preheat oven to 375 degrees.

7. Place pans in preheated oven on middle rack and bake for 50 to 60 minutes or until bread's internal temperature reaches 200 degrees with an instant-read thermometer.

8. Let bread cool in pans for 10 minutes. Then remove loaves from pans and place on a rack to cool.

Each serving contains 119 calories, 3g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 29mg cholesterol, 185mg sodium, 21g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 0g protein.

GLUTEN-FREE EGG REPLACER

Gluten-free egg replacer is available from Ener-G Foods (ener-g.com).

Brown Rice Flour Blend

MAKES 4 CUPS

Ingredients

1⅓ cups brown rice flour, preferably super-fine grind
1⅓ cups tapioca flour/starch
1⅓ cups cornstarch
1 tablespoon potato flour (not potato starch)

Blend ingredients together. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator. Allow flour blend to warm to room temperature before using.

SUPER-FINE GRIND

Super-fine rice flour ensures a smooth-textured loaf. To make it, process regular rice flour in a food processor with the steel blade attachment for 1 minute.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Sandwich-Bread-1285-1.html

Gluten-Free Oatmeal Maple Bread

MAKES 2 LOAVES

No kneading. No proofing the yeast. No problem! This bread has great texture, perfect for sandwiches or toast. The maple syrup does double duty, adding flavor and activating the yeast. Rolls have a thick, crispy crust with an airy, slightly chewy interior.

Ingredients

2 cups brown rice flour, preferably super-fine grind
1 cup gluten-free oat flour 
1½ cups sorghum flour or millet flour
1 cup tapioca starch/flour
½ cup potato starch
½ cup sweet rice flour
2 packages (2¼ teaspoons each) active dry yeast 
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon xanthan gum 
1 tablespoon salt 
5 eggs, room temperature
4 tablespoons maple syrup or amber agave nectar
½ cup shortening or non-dairy margarine, melted
2½ cups milk of choice (rice, soy, hemp, nut milk), warmed 
to 110 to 120 degrees
1 egg white, lightly beaten with a fork (to brush tops 
of loaves)
½ cup gluten-free oats

Directions

1. Prepare two 9-inch bread pans (or two 8-inch bread pans and 6 muffin tins) by greasing well and dusting with brown rice flour. Set aside.

2. Place brown rice flour, oat flour, sorghum flour, tapioca starch/flour, potato starch, sweet rice flour, dry yeast, xanthan gum and salt into the mixing bowl of a stand mixer with a paddle attachment. Mix on low for a few seconds just to combine ingredients.

3. In separate bowl, hand whisk the eggs, maple syrup, shortening and milk.

4. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and mix until combined. Then mix for 5 minutes on medium-high speed. Batter will resemble a very thick cake batter.

5. Spoon batter into prepared pans. This recipe makes two 9-inch loaves or two 8-inch loaves plus 6 dinner rolls. To make the rolls, use a large ice cream scoop to portion the batter into 6 standard-size muffin cups; then divide remaining batter into two 8-inch bread pans.

6. Using a pastry brush, lightly brush the top of the dough with egg white. Sprinkle gluten-free oats on top.

7. Let dough rise in a warm place for approximately 40 minutes or until nearly doubled in size. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

8. Place bread pans in preheated oven and bake for approximately 30 (for rolls) to 40 minutes (for loaves). Bread is done when internal temperature reads 200 degrees on an instant-read thermometer.

9. Cool bread in pans for 10 minutes. Remove from pans and cool on a rack.
Each serving contains 150 calories, 5g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 35mg cholesterol, 231mg sodium, 24g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 3g protein.
TIP No oat flour? Make it by processing gluten-free oats in a food processor with the steel blade attachment for 1 minute.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/dairy-free-oatmeal-bread-1532-1.html

Gluten-Free Crusty Parker House Rolls

MAKES 36 ROLLS

Tender on the inside with a nice crunchy shell, these rolls taste exactly like you want rolls to taste. They can be made with egg replacement with excellent results; see instructions below.

Ingredients

2¼ teaspoons (1 package) active dry yeast
¼ cup warm water (about 110°F)
1 teaspoon + ¼ cup sugar, divided
3½ cups Marys Gluten-Free Flour Blend, more for 
working dough
1½ teaspoons xanthan gum
1 cup milk of choice
¼ cup melted butter, melted vegetable shortening or vegetable oil
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 large egg*, room temperature
1-1½ teaspoons coarse or kosher salt, optional
3 tablespoons melted butter, for brushing tops, optional

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a sheet pan (with low sides) with parchment paper.

2. In the bowl of stand mixer with paddle attachment or a food processor, combine yeast, warm water and 1 teaspoon sugar. Let stand 10 minutes until a foamy head forms.

3. In a medium bowl, whisk together Marys Gluten-Free Flour Blend (see below) and xanthan gum.

4. In a small saucepan, heat milk until its lukewarm to touch. Add ¼ cup melted butter, ¼ cup sugar and 1 teaspoon salt. Remove from heat. Add to yeast mixture, stirring or pulsing to combine. (Milk mixture should be about 110°F, not hot, so as not to kill yeast).

5. Add egg to wet ingredients, mixing until combined.

6. Add flour mixture a little at a time, mixing together until dough forms.

7. Transfer dough onto a lightly floured surface. Divide dough into 4 equal parts. Using only as much gluten-free flour as needed to handle the dough, roll each part into a rectangle about 12x6 inches. Cut dough into 4x2-inch rectangles. Brush each rectangle with some melted butter, if desired. Fold 4-inch side of dough over the top and pinch edges to seal. Place rolls touching edges in prepared sheet pan. Let rise in a warm place 45 minutes to 1 hour.

8. Place in preheated oven and bake 25 to 30 minutes until golden brown. Brush tops with remaining melted butter and sprinkle with coarse salt, if desired.
Each roll contains 94 calories, 3g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 12mg cholesterol, 72mg sodium, 16g carbohydrate, 0g fiber, 2g sugars, 1g protein, 10Est GL.
*For Egg-Free Dinner Rolls, omit 1 egg. Mix 1 tablespoon flax meal with 1 tablespoon
hot water to make a paste. Add to wet ingredients in step 5. Makes 1 cup.

Marys Gluten-Free Flour Blend

MAKES 6 CUPS

Ingredients

2 cups brown rice flour
2 cups white rice flour
1⅓ cups potato starch (not potato flour) 
⅔ cup tapioca starch/flour

Directions

Mix ingredients together. Store in a tightly covered container in the refrigerator until used.

Each serving contains 564 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 4mg sodium, 127g carbohydrate, 4g fiber, 7g protein.
http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/parker_house_rolls-3377-1.html

Gluten Free Baguettes By Rebecca Reilly

MAKES 2 BAGUETTES (8 servings each)

This recipe makes marvelous gluten-free bread in just two hours. Slice and feast! Use baguettes for garlic bread, crostini, submarine sandwiches, baguette pizza and even French toast.

Ingredients

3 cups Gluten-Free, High-Protein Flour Blend
1 tablespoon cornmeal, more for dusting
2 teaspoons sugar of choice
1 tablespoon xanthan gum
2 packages (4½ teaspoons) rapid yeast
¾ teaspoon salt
1¼ cups warm water
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
2 eggs, room temperature
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Line a double baguette form with foil, extending foil up the sides by 2 inches. Lightly grease foil and sprinkle with cornmeal. Alternatively, make two baguette-shaped forms (each measuring 2 inches wide, 4 inches high, 14-16 inches long), using a double thickness of heavy-duty foil, dull side out; lightly grease and sprinkle each with gluten-free flour or cornmeal and place on a cookie sheet.

2. Mix dry ingredients together in the bowl of a stand mixer.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together the water, vinegar, eggs and oil. Add to dry ingredients.

4. Using the beater or paddle of your mixer (not the whisk), beat mixture on low speed until well blended. Then turn the speed up and beat for 5 minutes on medium-high speed.

5. With oiled hands or oiled plastic wrap, divide dough in half and shape into 2 baguettes. Place in prepared pan and cover with lightly greased plastic wrap. Let rise in a warm place for 20 to 30 minutes.

6. Spritz dough with water. Place in preheated oven and bake for 30 minutes or until done. Bread is done when internal temperature reaches 200 degrees.

Each serving contains 154 calories, 4g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 40mg cholesterol, 128mg sodium, 26g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 4g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_baguettes-1389-1.html

Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Old-Fashioned Irish Soda Bread By Rebecca Reilly

MAKES ONE 8-INCH ROUND LOAF

Ingredients

2 cups high-protein, gluten-free flour blend or gluten-free flour blend of choice
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon xanthan gum
½ teaspoon salt
¼ cup gluten-free oats
1 egg or flax gel*
1 cup buttermilk or milk of choice (rice, hemp, soy, almond)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Lightly dust a cookie sheet with gluten-free flour.

2. Mix flour blend, baking soda, baking powder, xanthan gum, salt and oats in a bowl.

3. Add egg (or flax gel*) and buttermilk and mix to form a soft, sticky dough.

4. Place dough on a lightly floured surface and shape it into a 6-inch flat round. Place it on prepared baking sheet. Sprinkle it with gluten-free flour and score a large X in the top.

5. Bake in preheated oven until top is golden brown, about 30 to 35 minutes.
Serves 8. Each serving contains 189 calories, 2g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 28mg cholesterol, 494mg sodium, 37g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 5g protein.
*TIP To make flax gel, combine 1 tablespoon flax meal with 3 tablespoons hot water. Let sit until thickened, about ten minutes.

Gluten-Free High-Protein Flour Blend

MAKES 4¼ CUPS

Ingredients

1¼ cups bean flour, chickpea flour or soy flour
1 cup arrowroot starch, cornstarch or potato starch
1 cup tapioca starch/flour
1 cup white or brown rice flour

Directions

Blend ingredients together. Store in a covered container in the refrigerator until used.
Each cup contains 588 calories, 3g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 128g carbohydrate, 24 mg sodium, 6g fiber, 11 g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_dairy_free_irish_soda_bread-1916-1.html

Flaky Gluten-Free Buttermilk Biscuits By Robert Landolphi

MAKES 12 BISCUITS

Also known as baking soda biscuits, these buttery morsels are delicious on their own or can be used to make the perfect gluten-free strawberry shortcakes.

Ingredients

1 cup tapioca flour
½ cup sweet white rice flour
½ cup white rice flour
½ cup potato starch
½ cup cornstarch
1½ teaspoons xanthan gum
4 teaspoons baking powder
1½ teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
5 tablespoons vegetable shortening
4 tablespoons cold unsalted butter,* cut into bits
1½ cups buttermilk*

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees. Grease a baking sheet.

2. In a medium bowl, combine the tapioca flour, sweet rice flour, white rice flour, potato starch, cornstarch, xanthan gum, baking powder, baking soda, sugar and salt. Stir with a whisk to blend.

3. Using your fingers, a pastry blender, or two dinner knives, rub or cut the shortening and butter into the dry ingredients until the mixture is coarse and crumbly. Add the buttermilk and stir just until the dry ingredients are moistened.

4. Drop ¼-cup mounds of dough 2 inches apart on the prepared pan. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from the oven and let cool slightly. Serve warm.
Each biscuit contains 211 calories, 9g total fat, 5g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 14mg cholesterol, 567mg sodium, 30g carbohydrate, 0g fiber, 1g protein.

*TIP For dairy-free biscuits, replace 4 tablespoons butter with 4 tablespoons dairy-free margarine or non-dairy buttery spread. Make dairy-free buttermilk by adding 1 tablespoon distilled white vinegar or cider vinegar to 1½ cups milk of choice (rice, soy, hemp, and nut). Proceed with recipe instructions.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/butttermilk_biscuits-1953-1.html

Gluten-Free Croissants By Beth Hillson

MAKES 24 CROISSANTS

Youll love these light, luscious gluten-free pastries. They can be made without dairy. Enjoy them au naturel, as the French do, or fill them with your favorite fruit spread.

Ingredients

1 cup sorghum flour
½ cup chickpea flour
½ cup almond meal or additional flour
1 cup rice flour
1 cup cornstarch or tapioca starch/flour
4 teaspoons xanthan gum
1½ teaspoons salt
4 teaspoons yeast
¼ cup sugar
1 cup warm milk of choice or water
2 eggs
8 tablespoons butter, margarine or Earth Balance spread, melted
12 tablespoons cold butter, margarine, vegetable shortening or Earth Balance spread, cut into small pieces
½ cup fruit spread, warmed, optional

Directions

1. Combine first seven ingredients and blend well.

2. Scoop 1 cup of this flour mixture into a medium mixing bowl. Add yeast and sugar to this cup of flour mixture and blend thoroughly. Combine milk and eggs and add them to this mixture. Add melted butter and beat until smooth. Reserve.

3. In a separate bowl, cut cold butter into remaining flour mixture until butter pieces are the size of large peas. Pour in liquid batter and stir or beat until moistened throughout. Cover and refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight.

4. Remove dough from refrigerator and press into a compact ball on a surface that has been lightly covered with rice flour. Divide dough into 3 equal parts. Roll each third into a 12-inch circle with a rolling pin. Cut each circle into 8 pie-shaped wedges.

5. Separate wedges and roll out each wedge through the length of the piece so that it is about ⅛th-inch thick.* Brush each wedge with gently warmed fruit spread, if desired. Then roll up each wedge toward the point. Shape into a crescent by curving the edges.

6. Set croissants on an ungreased baking sheet or a sheet lined with parchment paper. Cover with plastic and let them rise at room temperature until doubled. (This may take 2 hours if the room is cool.)

7. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Brush each croissant wedge with egg beaten with cold water. Place croissants in preheated oven and immediately lower oven temperature to 350 degrees. Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until golden.
*TIP The thinner you roll out the wedges of dough, the more layers your croissants will have and the flakier they will be. However, dough should not be paper-thin.

Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Pita Bread

MAKES 10 TO 12

Pita bread is a fun alternative for sandwiches and perfect for dipping. This delicious recipe is gluten free, dairy free and can be made without eggs.

Ingredients

1 package yeast or quick-rising yeast
½ cup warm water
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1½ cups brown rice flour
½ cup tapioca flour
1 cup sorghum flour 
2 teaspoons xanthan gum
1¼ teaspoons salt
1 cup lukewarm water
1 egg or 1 tablespoon ground flaxseed mixed with 3 tablespoons warm water

Directions

1. Dissolve yeast in ½ cup warm water. Add sugar and stir until dissolved. Let sit for 10 to 15 minutes until water is frothy.

2. Combine flours, xanthan gum and salt in large bowl using a Kitchen Aid or other heavy-duty mixer. Pour in yeast mixture and egg (or egg substitute) and mix on medium speed using paddle attachment.

3. Slowly add ½ to 1 cup warm water and mix on medium for 2 minutes. Add enough water so that dough is soft and tacky, not liquid.

4. Coat large bowl with vegetable oil and place dough in bowl. Turn dough upside down so all dough is oiled. Allow dough to sit in a warm place for about 2 to 3 hours or until it has increased in size.

5. Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Lower oven rack to bottom position and place baking sheet in oven as it preheats.

6. Pinch off 10 to 12 small pieces of dough and place pieces on floured surface.

7. Roll each piece into a circle, about 5 to 6 inches across and ¼-inch thick, with a rolling pin.

8. Place several circles on preheated baking sheet and bake for 4 minutes until bread puffs up. Turn over and bake for additional 2 minutes.

9. Remove each pita from baking sheet with a spatula and gently push down each puff. Bake additional dough until all pitas are made. Serve immediately or place in storage bags.

TIP You can freeze pita bread (use freezer bags) for up to a month.
140calories, 1g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 18mg cholesterol, 250mg sodium, 29g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 3g protein

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Pita-Bread-Gluten-Free-1743-1.html

Gluten-Free Sourdough Bread

MAKES 1 LOAF

If youre longing for a good gluten-free sourdough bread, this recipe is for you. Its naturally egg-free and can be made dairy-free, too. (Just use coconut milk for the sourdough starter.) Yes, it takes a few days to get the sourdough starter going, but its not a lot of work. So before you say its too much," think again. Fresh sourdough bread is well worth the time.

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose gluten-free flour blend of choice
2 teaspoons xanthan gum
¼ teaspoon cream of tartar
¼ cup sugar
1½ teaspoons kosher salt
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 cup fed Sourdough Starter
3 tablespoons unsalted butter or dairy-free butter replacement, melted and cooled
1½ cups warm milk or milk of choice (about 100°F)

Directions:

1. Generously grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan. Set aside.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, mix the flour, xanthan gum, cream of tartar, sugar, salt and yeast to combine. Add Sourdough Starter and butter and mix to combine.

3. With the mixer on low, pour in the milk in a slow, steady stream. Once the flour has begun to incorporate the liquids, beat the ingredients on at least medium speed for 4 to 6 minutes. The dough will be pretty stickythicker than cake batter, not quite as thick as cookie dough. Scrape the dough into the greased loaf pan and smooth the top with wet hands.

4. Allow the dough to rise in a warm, humid place for 30 to 45 minutes or until it has about doubled in size. (In a colder, drier environment, this will take longer. If the environment is warm and humid, it may take less time.) While the dough is rising, preheat the oven to 400°F.

5. Bake the loaf in preheated oven for 40 to 45 minutes or until a nice, golden brown crust has formed on top.

Each serving contains 170 calories, 3g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 8mg cholesterol, 231mg sodium, 31g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 3g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/sourdough_bread-2679-1.html

Quinoa-Banana Bread By Danica McKellar

MAKES ONE LOAF

Actor Danica McKellar's Quinoa-Banana Bread recipe has become a major hit among Gluten Free & More readers.

Ingredients

½ cup + 2 tablespoons quinoa flour
⅓ cup quinoa flakes
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt, more to taste
2 very ripe bananas, peeled
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons honey or pure maple syrup

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan.

2. Place dry ingredients in large bowl and mix together until well combined.

3. In smaller bowl, mash bananas. Mix in the eggs and honey until combined.

4. Add banana mixture to dry ingredients and beat until combined and batter has a smooth consistency.

5. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes until done.

Loaf has 8 slices. Each slice contains 107 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 53mg cholesterol, 474mg sodium, 19g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 2g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/quinoa_banana_bread-2211-1.html

Focaccia Rolls

Total Cost: $1.20
Cost Per Serving: $0.10
Serves: 12

Ingredients

4 cups all-purpose flour $0.59
½ Tbsp salt $0.05
¼ tsp instant yeast $0.02
2 cups water $0.00
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
2 Tbsp Italian seasoning $0.30

Instructions

1.	The day before (about 18 hours ahead of time) combine the flour, salt, and yeast in a large bowl. Stir until well mixed. Add the water, starting with 1.5 cups, and add a little more at a time until the flour forms a cohesive, wet ball. There should not be any dry flour left on the bottom of the bowl. The total amount of water youll need will vary, but should be between 1.5 to 2 cups. See the photos below for more info.

2.	Loosely cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let it sit at room temperature for 16-18 hours to ferment.

3.	After 16-18 hours, the dough will look like a large, bubbly mass. Sprinkle with enough flour to be able to scrape it out of the bowl without it sticking to your hands. Place the dough on a well floured surface. Cut the dough into 12 pieces. Shape each piece into a small ball. The dough will be quite wet, floppy, and sticky, so sprinkle liberally with flour as you work.

4.	Place the rolls on a baking sheet covered in foil and lightly sprayed with non-stick spray (I used two baking sheets). Brush the top of each lightly with olive oil. Sprinkle the Italian seasoning over top. Let rise for 30 minutes to one hour or until doubled in size.

5.	While the rolls are still rising, preheat the oven to 425 degrees. Once it is fully preheated, place the rolls in the oven and bake until the surface is a light golden brown (about 25 minutes). Serve warm!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/04/focaccia-rolls/

Tonight is going to be a great night for television  at least Heidi and I are looking forward to it  it is the season opener for Criminal Minds. It is one of our favorite shows. And after that there is a new one called Code Black which promises to be good and exciting.

Tomorrow night is football so I will record the couple of shows I watch  I probably wont have the television on except for jeopardy.

Moroccan Lentil Soup CrockPot Recipe

The Ingredients.

1 cup dried lentils
1 can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed
1 can pinto beans, drained and rinsed
1 onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, smashed and chopped
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped carrots
28 oz can of diced tomatoes (and juice) 
4 cups vegetable broth
1 1/2 tsp garam masala
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 inch ginger, peeled and grated

The Directions.

1)Use at least a 5 quart crockpot for this. It makes a lot.

2)Chop up all of your vegetables and add them to the crockpot. If you are rushed in the morning, consider chopping the vegetables at night---it took me longer than I wanted it to. Drain and rinse off the beans, add to the pot. Add the dried lentils. Grate your ginger, and add it along with the dried spices. Stir in the vegetable broth and tomatoes.

3)Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours. Soup tastes best the longer you cook it, and it is even better the next day.

4)Before serving use an immiscible blender and pulse to blend some of the vegetables and beans together. This isn't necessary, but it really improves the texture of the soup and melds the flavors nicely.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/09/moroccan-lentil-soup-crockpot-recipe.html

Crockpot Honey Lentils Recipe

The Ingredients.

1 1/2 cups lentils (I used brown)
3 cups water
1/2 red onion, diced
1 can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 cup shredded carrot
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dried mustard
1/4 tsp ground ginger (fresh is shown in the picture, but it was all black and nasty when I peeled it)
2 T soy sauce (La Choy or Tamari Wheat Free are GF)
1/3 cup honey (and maybe another 1 T later to taste)
1 dried bay leaf or 2 fresh

The Directions.

1)I used a 4 quart crockpot.

2)The awesome thing about lentils (actually, there are a few awesome things) is that they are cheap, full of fiber, and you don't have to pre-soak them. You really should rinse them off, though.

3)Put the lentils into your crockpot. Add the water. Chop up the onion, and add along with the carrots (I cheated and used a bag of shredded carrots leftover from the chicken adobo). Drain and rinse the garbanzo beans and add. Stir in the dried mustard, salt, and ginger. Add the soy sauce and honey. Stir to combine. Float the bay leaf (yes) on top.

4)Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours, or on high for 3-5. I started ours on low for 3 hours, then switched it to high for another 3 when I realized that I added wrong in my head (that actually happens a lot with me.)

5)Taste. If desired, stir in an extra tablespoon of honey.

6)Serve with white or brown rice if you're a vegetarian, or a rib-eye if you're not.

Lentil and Kale Super Food Slow Cooker Recipe

serves 6-8 as a side dish, 4 as a full meal

Ingredients

2 cups lentils, rinsed
1 onion, finely diced
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 (7-ounce) can fire roasted whole chiles (mild; this provides tons of flavor)
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes
3 cups chopped kale (just the leaves. give the stems to the guinea pigs or the compost heap)
1/2 to 1 teaspoon kosher salt (start with 1/2, then season if needed at the table)
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 tablespoon cumin
3 cups chicken or vegetable broth

Directions.

1)Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

2)Rinse lentils until the water runs clear, and then put the wet lentils into your slow cooker.

3)Add diced onion and the chopped garlic.

4)Add the entire cans of fire roasted chiles and diced tomatoes. I used the whole chiles because I had them in the house and so the kids could pick them out, but the chopped chiles would be just fine if that's what you have already.

5)Add the kale, dried spices, and stir in the broth. Cover, and cook on low for 5 to 6 hours, or until the lentils are bite tender and the onion is translucent. It took closer to 6 hours in my 6-quart.
http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2012/07/lentil-and-kale-super-food-slow-cooker.html

Lentil Minestrone Soup Recipe

If you'd like a soupier soup, add more broth 30 minutes or so before serving.

serves 6

The Ingredients.

2 cups lentils, rinsed
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced carrot
1 onion, peeled and diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 (28-ounce) can diced tomatoes (with juice!)
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
2 teaspoons paprika
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 cups hearty torn greens, like kale or chard (if you'd prefer spinach, stir in before serving)
4 cups vegetable or chicken broth (optional: add another 1 to 2 cups of broth if you'd like before serving)

The Directions.

1)Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

2)Put the rinsed lentils into the bottom of an empty insert.

3)Add the diced celery, carrot, onion, and garlic (if you have a food processor, it might be helpful to use).

4)Add the entire can of diced tomatoes, and add the seasonings and torn greens. Stir in the broth (I used chicken, but any broth will work just fine).

5)Cover, and cook on low for 8 to 10 hours, or until the lentils are soft. If you'd like to stretch this to feed more, or for a thinner soup, feel free to add more broth.

6)Serve with grated Parmesan cheese, if desired, and a hunk of garlic bread.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2012/12/lentil-minestrone-soup-recipe.html

Sausage and Lentil Stew Slow Cooker Recipe

serves 4-6 depending on the size of the people

The Ingredients.

1 cup lentils 
2 cups beef broth
1 (12-ounce) package smoked chicken or turkey sausage, sliced--your choice of flavor. I used a spicy mango chicken from Aidell's. 
1 cup chopped carrots
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes
9 ounces (or so) fresh spinach (to add at the very end)

The Directions.

1)Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

2)Rinse your lentils under cold water, and place them into an empty slow cooker.

3)Add beef broth, and sliced sausage.

4)Add the entire can of tomatoes and a cup of chopped carrots. The broth and the seasoning from the sausage is enough to flavor this dish-- there is no need for additional spices.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2011/10/sausage-and-lentil-stew-slow-cooker.html

Maple Pecan Pie

Ingredients

¾ cup light or dark brown sugar
¾ cup butter (salted or unsalted)
¼ cup maple syrup
¼ cup honey
3 tablespoons cream
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 - 3 cups pecans
9 inch graham crust

Instructions

1.	In medium sauce pot, place butter, honey, maple syrup, and brown sugar. Put this over medium high heat and bring to a boil, stirring constantly.

2.	Once boiling, add pecans and cream. Bring to a low boil and cook, stirring every now and then, for 10-12 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla.

3.	Pour into graham cracker crust. Allow to cool slightly until covering and placing in the fridge until completely chilled.

4.	Enjoy!

http://www.southernplate.com/2015/09/maple-pecan-pie.html

I hope someone makes the following recipe and posts and they were. They just sound interesting  think they would make a great snack.

BAKED POLENTA FRIES WITH QUESO GF by Nick

Serves 4.

Ingredients

1 cup coarse corn meal
1 teaspoon kosher salt
4-5 cups water
1/4 cup olive oil
Kosher salt
Chili pepper

Quick Queso dip:

1 tablespoon butter
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1 cup warm milk
4-6 ounces cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions

Baked Polenta Fries

This recipe falls into that double-cook category of recipes. It can be a tough sell for people because you basically have to cook the polenta twice. Its not that its hard to do, it just takes a tiny amount of planning!

It all starts with good polenta. I like to use a coarse corn meal.

You can cook polenta in water, stock, or milk. I like to use milk and butter when Im making a really rich grits. Sometimes Ill use stock if I have some good homemade stock around, but honestly its fine to just use water with a big pinch of salt.

Bring the water to a simmer and whisk in the polenta. Its really important to whisk it in because itll clump like crazy otherwise.

Whisk whisk whisk.

Its tough to give a really accurate cooking time for polenta. If youre simmering it slowly, it should take around 20 minutes to get soft and thick. During this time you might need to whisk in more water if it gets too thick. You kind of just have to watch it and use your best judgment.

When the polenta is cooked, let it cool a bit and then spread it out in a thin layer on a baking sheet lined with plastic wrap.

Doesnt have to be perfect.

Making the Fries

Once your polenta is cooked and spread out, it has to cool. Honestly, I just let it sit overnight but it would probably set up fine after an hour or two in the fridge if you were in a rush. Again, this is why this recipe is really great for leftovers.

When youre ready though, peel your polenta off the plastic wrap and cut into thin strips.

Fries!

Lay these out on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Drizzle them with a heavy glug of olive oil and season them with salt and chili powder.

Ready to bake.

Queso Dip

These will need to bake for 30-40 minutes to get nice and crispy. Use that time to make some queso!

Okay the queso really only takes 10 minutes to make so you can also do laundry or something?

Anyway, just whisk the butter and flour together over medium-low heat to form a roux. Then whisk in the milk and cheese! Season it with salt and pepper and youre ready to go.

quick queso.

Crispy Fries

Polenta is a sturdy subject and it can take a lot of cooking. Dont worry about overcooking these guys. They will just get crispier and crispier.

I like to bake mine for about 20 minutes, then flip them and bake for another 15-20 minutes.

Getting crispy.

You can go longer, but that should get you there.

Ideally you can hold up a fry and it will stay nice and straight. In other words, its crispy and can be dipped in delicious queso.

Hard to overcook these

Because I wasnt intending to share these, I just drizzled my queso over the whole mess of polenta fries and put my phone on do not disturb.

Make polenta (or grits). Make more than you need. Then make these.

http://www.macheesmo.com/baked-polenta-fries-with-queso/

I would like to make a bunch of pumpkin seeds  not sure I have the patience to clean them all  I really like snacking on them.

Spicy Baked Pumpkin Seeds BY HARPER

Ingredients
fresh pumpkin seeds

Seasoning (for each cup of fresh seeds)

1 tsp olive oil
½ tsp sea salt
½ tsp chili flakes
½ tsp hot or sweet smoked paprika

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 400 °F.

2.	Scrape the seeds from pumpkin with a spoon. Separate the seeds from pulp and rinse them under running water.

3.	Bring a pot of salted water to the boil and add the pumpkin seeds. Cook it for 10 minutes then remove from heat and drain well.

4.	Measure the seeds in a cup measure and place them in a bowl. For each cup of pumpkin seeds add 1 teaspoon of olive oil, ½ teaspoon of salt, ½ teaspoon of chili flakes and ½ tsp hot or sweet smoked paprika. Mix well to coat and place them on an oiled baking sheet in the single layer, bake them in batches if necessary. Bake in middle of the oven stirring every 3-4 minutes. Baking time depends on size of the seeds and will vary from 5 to 20 minutes. Keep an eye on the seeds and remove them from the oven when they became golden brown. Do not burn them.

http://paleogrubs.com/baked-pumpkin-seed-recipe

Fall Harvest Cider Roasted Chicken with Walnut Goat Cheese with Grapes

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1/2 cup raw walnuts
2 tablespoons honey
8 ounces goat cheese, softened
2 tablespoons fresh sage, chopped
2 teaspoons fresh rosemary, chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
salt and pepper, to taste
1 (4-5) pound whole chicken
1 head of garlic, bottom sliced off to reveal the cloves
2 apples, quartered
4 tablespoons butter
1 1/2 pounds fresh red grapes
3 cups apple cider

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

2_Place a small skillet over medium heat. Add the walnuts + honey and cook until toasted and caramelized, about 5 minutes. Remove the walnuts from the skillet and spread out on a plate in a single layer. Allow to cool and then finely chop the walnuts.

3)In a small bowl, mix together the goat cheese, chopped walnuts, sage and rosemary.

4)Remove the chicken giblets. Rinse the chicken inside and out. Pat the outside dry. Generously salt and pepper the inside of the chicken. Stuff the cavity with the garlic and 1 quartered apple. Slide your hand between the meat and skin of the chicken and then carefully stuff the goat cheese mixture under the skin, pushing it as far back as you can get it without actually ripping the skin. Depending on the size of your chicken, you may not use all the goat cheese. If this is the case, just sprinkle the goat cheese around the grapes before roasting.

5)Rub the chicken all over with olive oil and then sprinkle generously with salt + pepper. Tie the legs together with kitchen string and tuck the wing tips under the body of the chicken.

6)Place the grapes and remaining apples in a roasting pan or large cast iron skillet. Drizzle with salt, pepper and olive oil. Add a few fresh sage leaves and any remaining goat cheese.

7_Place chicken onto the grapes. Add four tablespoon size pats of butter around the chicken.

8)Roast the chicken for 1 to 1 hour 15 minutes, or until the juices run clear when you cut between a leg and thigh. Add the cider to a medium size pot and bring to a boil, reduce the heat and simmer until it thickens and is reduced by about half. Halfway through cooking the chicken, brush the bird with half of the cider. About 5 minutes before the chicken is done cooking, brush it again with the remaining cider. If desired, you can also reserve some cider for serving.

9)Allow the chicken to sit for 10-20 minutes, covered with foil and then slice and serve!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/fall-harvest-cider-roasted-chicken-with-walnut-goat-cheese-grapes/

Mini Jalapeno Popper Muffins

Jalapenos, cheddar cheese, and cream cheese baked inside mini cornbread muffins. Everything you love about traditional Jalapeno Poppers in a corn muffin form.

Ingredients:

1 - 6 oz packet Martha White Sweet Yellow Cornbread & Muffin Mix 
1/2 - cup milk
1 - egg
2 - 3 - fresh whole jalapenos, chopped
1 - cup shredded cheddar cheese or colby jack
6 - ounces cream cheese, cut into 1 inch cubes

Directions:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Prepare cornbread mix according to package directions, adding the milk and egg. Using a wooden spoon lightly mix to combine.

2)Add the chopped jalapenos and shredded cheddar cheese to the cornbread batter, and mix until blended.

3)Using a one inch cookie scoop or a spoon, add one tablespoon of cornbread batter to each mini muffin cup.

4)Press one cream cheese cube into the batter, and cover with additional cornbread batter until muffin cups are 2/3 full.

5)Bake 10 - 14 minutes or until the muffins are cooked and lightly golden brown on top. Cool in pan 10 minutes, then using a small offset spatula loosen the edges and remove muffins.

Serve warm

Recipe yields: 12 mini muffins

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2015/09/mini-jalapeno-popper-muffins-giveaway.html

Bacon Cornbread Muffins

1/12th of recipe (1 muffin): 174 calories, 3g fat, 422mg sodium, 28.5g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 11g sugars, 8.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

It's officially fall, which means it's unofficially cornbread season. This portion-controlled recipe is a must-make for dinner parties, holiday meals, or any ol' time!

Ingredients:

1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup yellow cornmeal
1/2 cup granulated white sugar
1 tbsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1 1/2 cups canned cream-style corn
3/4 cup fat-free liquid egg substitute
3/4 cup fat-free plain Greek yogurt
1 tbsp. diced jalapeños (fresh or canned and drained)
1 cup shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese
1/4 cup precooked real crumbled bacon (like the kind by Oscar Mayer) 
Directions:

1)Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with foil baking cups, or spray it with nonstick spray.

2)In a large bowl, mix flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, and salt.

3)In a medium bowl thoroughly mix cream-style corn, egg substitute, yogurt, jalapeños, and cheese. Transfer contents to the large bowl, and stir well.

4)Evenly distribute batter among the lined or sprayed cups of the muffin pan. Sprinkle with bacon.

5)Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean, 18 - 20 minutes.

6)Let cool in pan for 30 minutes.

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

Broccoli Cheese Pie

SERVINGS: 6 |

Ingredients

2 tablespoon bread crumbs, fine, dry 
4 large egg(s) 
1 1/4 cup(s) 1% milk 
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground to taste
2 cup(s) bread, 100% whole-wheat cubed with crusts removed
3 cup(s) broccoli florets 
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
4 slice(s) bacon, Canadian-style diced
1 medium onion(s) chopped
1 cup(s) cheese, Monterey Jack grated

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.

2. Coat a 9-inch deep-dish pie pan (6-cup capacity) with cooking spray. Add breadcrumbs, tilting to coat bottom and sides.

3. Whisk eggs, milk, hot sauce, salt and pepper in a large bowl. Add bread and stir to coat. Set aside in the refrigerator.

4. Steam broccoli until just tender, 3 to 4 minutes. Refresh under cold water and drain well. Chop coarsely.

5. Heat oil in a medium nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add bacon and onion; cook, stirring often, until softened and light golden, 3 to 5 minutes.

6. Add onion mixture and broccoli to the egg mixture; stir in cheese. Pour into the prepared pan, spreading evenly.

7. Bake the pie until light golden and set, 45 to 50 minutes. Let cool slightly, cut into wedges and serve.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 209, Fat 12g, Cholesterol 164mg, Sodium 341mg, Saturated Fat 5g, Protein 13g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 14g 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/broccolicheese-pie-1/

Harissa Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpeas with Coconut Sauce

Serves about 4

Ingredients

For the Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpeas

1 (15 ounce) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained 
1 cauliflower head, cut into bite sized florets 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. pepper 
1 tsp. cumin seeds 
1 - 2 tablespoons harissa 
1 1/2 tablespoons fresh mint, roughly chopped

For the Coconut Sauce

1/2 cup coconut milk (I recommend the full fat version) 
1/8 tsp. ground cumin 
1/8 tsp. ground coriander 
Pinch of salt

Instructions

1.	Pre-heat your oven to 400 degrees. On a large rimmed baking sheet toss the cauliflower and chickpeas with the olive oil, salt, pepper and cumin seeds. Roast for about 20 minutes, stirring halfway through. Remove from the oven. Add the harissa and toss gently until everything is evenly coated. Start with 1 tablespoon of the harissa, adding more for your taste preferences (I used almost 2 tablespoons). Set aside.

2.	In a small bowl whisk together all of the ingredients for the coconut sauce.

3.	To serve, drizzle the coconut sauce over the warm harissa-coated cauliflower and chickpeas. Sprinkle with the fresh mint. Serve immediately.

4.	Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for 2-3 days.

Notes: For the sauce, you could use plain yogurt in place of the coconut milk

http://www.floatingkitchen.net/harissa-roasted-cauliflower-and-chickpeas-with-coconut-sauce/

Parsley Pesto Pasta with Blistered Tomatoes

Total Cost: $10.20
Cost Per Serving: $2.04
Serves: 5

Ingredients

Parsley Pesto
1 bunch Italian (flat leaf) parsley $0.77
½ cup grated Parmesan $0.69
2 cloves garlic $0.16
¼ tsp salt $0.02
1 fresh lemon $0.79
6 Tbsp olive oil $0.96
Blistered Tomatoes
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
2 pints cherry tomatoes $4.00
salt & pepper to taste $0.05
Bowls
1 lb. pasta (any shape) $1.00
5 Fried eggs (optional) $1.60

Instructions

1)Rinse the parsley and drain well. Pull the leaves from the stems and place them in a food processor with the Parmesan, garlic, salt, zest and juice from half the lemon (about 2 Tbsp juice). Pulse the ingredients until they are finely chopped. Slowly add the olive oil through the spout while the processor is running until a smooth paste forms. Set the pesto aside.

2)Heat a large skillet over medium flame. Add one tablespoon olive oil, then tilt the skillet to coat the surface. Add the tomatoes and cook 7-10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Avoid stirring the tomatoes too often to allow them time to blister on the hot skillet. As they cook the skins will burst and the tomatoes will release juice, which will thicken into a semi-sweet glaze. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

3)Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. Cook the pasta in the boiling water according to the package directions, or until al dente. Reserve a small amount of the starchy cooking water, then drain the pasta in a colander. Allow the pasta to cool slightly, then return it to the pot (with the heat turned off). Add the pesto, then toss to coat. If the pasta is too dry or clumps, sprinkle a little of the reserved cooking water on top to loosen.

4)Divide the pasta among five bowls, top with a scoop of the blistered cherry tomatoes, scraping up some of the sweet glaze from the skillet as well. Top each bowl with a fried egg, if desired. 
www.budgetbytes.com

Vegan Panko Fried Mushrooms

INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup Silk Unsweetened Cashew Milk, or more if needed
1 tbsp lemon juice
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tbsp cornstarch
1/2 heaping tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp cayenne
2 tsp hot sauce
3 - 3 1/2 cups panko breadcrumbs
8 oz sliced white mushrooms
grapeseed oil for frying

CREAMY CASHEW DIPPING SAUCE INGREDIENTS

3/4 cup Silk Unsweetened Cashew Milk
3/4 cup raw, unsalted cashews
2 tsp lemon juice
1 tbsp fresh parsley, chopped (plus more for garnish if desired)
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp salt

Directions

1)In a mixing bowl or measuring cup, combine 3/4 cup cashews in 3/4 cup Silk Unsweetened Cashew Milk. Set aside to let the cashews soak while you prepare the other ingredients.

2)In a measuring cup combine 3/4 cup Silk Unsweetened Cashew Milk and lemon juice. Stir until well combined.

3)In a mixing bowl whisk together the flour, cornstarch, salt, garlic powder and cayenne.

4)Stir in the hot sauce and Silk Unsweetened Cashew Milk/lemon juice mixture until a thick but pourable batter forms. The batter should be thick like pancake batter, but if it appears clumpy or overly thick add more cashew milk until mixture is thin enough for dipping.

5)Pour the breadcrumbs onto a plate or sheet tray. Dip the mushroom slices into the batter...

6)Then into the panko to coat. Use one hand for wet dipping and the other for dry, otherwise youll end up with lots of clumps in the dry coating ingredients.

7)Heat ½ inch of grapeseed oil in a skillet over medium until hot but not smoking. Fry the mushroom slices in batches of 10 pieces for 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 minutes on each side until golden brown and crispy. You may need to add more oil midway through cooking. Drain on paper towels or a wire cooling rack.

8)Once the mushrooms have been fried, combine the soaked cashews and cashew milk with the remaining creamy cashew dipping sauce ingredients in a blender. Blend until smooth and well combined.

9)Sprinkle fried mushrooms with additional salt to taste, if desired. Serve hot with creamy cashew dipping sauce.

YOU WILL ALSO NEED: Mixing bowls, skillet, sheet tray, paper towels or wire cooling rack, blender

Servings: 8 appetizer servings

http://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/2015/09/vegan-panko-fried-mushrooms

Healthy Fried Rice

Skim off the fat from the chicken stock, use a minimum of oil, and don't add salt  you'll create a dish that's flavorful and healthy.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup(s) water 
1 cup(s) broth, chicken fat skimmed from top
1 1/3 cup(s) rice, long grain uncooked
2 teaspoon oil, vegetable 
2 tablespoon onion(s) finely chopped
1 cup(s) celery finely chopped
2 tablespoon pepper(s), green, bell finely chopped
1/2 cup(s) nuts, pecans 
1/4 teaspoon sage 
1/2 cup(s) water chestnuts, canned sliced

Instructions

1. Bring water and stock to boil in medium-size saucepan.

2. Add rice and stir. Cover and simmer for 20 minutes.

3. Remove pan from heat. Let stand, covered, for five minutes or until all liquid is absorbed. Reserve.

4. Heat oil in large nonstick skillet.

5. Sauté onion and celery over moderate heat for three minutes. Stir in remaining ingredients, including reserved cooked rice. Fluff with fork before serving.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/healthy-fried-rice/

Yogurt Oatmeal Muffins

Yogurt is the secret ingredient that makes this muffin moist and tender.

Ingredients

1 cup(s) oats quick-cooking or old-fashioned rolled oats
1 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain 
1/4 cup(s) margarine low-calorie
2 tablespoon sugar, brown 
1 banana(s) mashed (or use 1/2 cup apple juice concentrate)
1/4 cup(s) egg substitute
1 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 tablespoon baking soda 
1/2 cup(s) raisins

Instructions

1. Mix the yogurt with the oatmeal and let stand for 1 hour.

2. Cream the margarine with sugar and banana or apple juice.

3. Add egg and oatmeal mixture.

4. Sift the dry ingredients into the oatmeal mixture. Stir in raisins.

5. Spoon into 12 muffin cups coated with nonstick cooking spray.

6. Bake at 375 degrees F for 20 to 25 minutes.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 139, Fat 3g, Cholesterol 1mg, Sodium 155mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 4g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 22g

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/yogurtoatmeal-muffins/

Youll Never Guess Where You Should Be Storing Your Onions

Got more onions than one woman could reasonably use in an evening? Dont want to waste them? Turns out you should be storing them in a pair of panty hose, which can vastly extend your onions shelf life. Heres the deal.

What you need: Onions and a clean pair of panty hose.

What you do: Slip the first onion into one foot of the panty hose. Tie a knot just above the onion, then place another onion on top, tying and repeating the process for as many onions as you have. Once the onions are set, hang the panty hose in a cool, dark place, like a pantry, closet or basement.

Why it works: Keeping onions dry, giving them room to breathe and suspending them in the air maximizes their shelf life. Using this method, onions will stay fresh for up to six months.

http://www.purewow.com/food/Youll-Never-Guess-Where-You-Should-Be-Storing-Your-Onions

Classic Apple Crisp 
Yield: 9 to 12 servings

Ingredients

Filling

3 pounds whole apples, to yield 2 pounds peeled, cored, and sliced apples; about 9 cups 
1/4 cup rum, apple cider or juice, or the liquor/juice of your choice; or water
1/4 to 3/4 cup brown sugar, depending on the sweetness/tartness of your apples
2 tablespoons melted butter
2 tablespoons boiled cider, optional but good
1 1/2 teaspoons Apple Pie Spice; or 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon + 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg + 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
3 tablespoons King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour or tapioca flour
1/4 teaspoon salt

Topping

3/4 cup King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/2 cup quick oats
heaping 1/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup brown sugar, light or dark
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) cold butter, cut in pats
1/2 cup diced pecans or walnuts, optional

Tips from our bakers: To make individual crisps, grease eight 8-ounce capacity baking dishes, and proceed with the recipe accordingly, baking the smaller crisps for 45 to 55 minutes.

Directions

1) Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease a 9" x 9" square cake pan, or similar-size casserole pan.

2) Slice the apples about 1/4" thick. Toss them with the remaining filling ingredients, and spread them in the pan.

3) To make the topping, whisk together the flour, oats, salt, sugar, cinnamon, and baking powder.

4) Add the cold butter, working it in to make an unevenly crumbly mixture.

5) Spread the topping over the apples in the pan.

6) Set the pan on a parchment- or foil-lined cookie sheet, to catch any potential drips. Bake the crisp for about 60 minutes, till it's bubbling and the top is golden brown.

7) Remove it from the oven, and allow it to cool for at least 20 minutes before serving. If you serve the crisp hot/warm, it may be quite soft. If you wait till it's completely cool, it'll firm up nicely. A good compromise is to wait for it to cool completely, and then reheat individual portions briefly in the microwave. Vanilla ice cream is a tasty accompaniment.

Yield: 9 to 12 servings.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1/12th pan (130g) Servings Per Batch: 12 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 250 Calories from Fat: 90 Total Fat: 10g Saturated Fat: 6g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 25mg Sodium: 55mg Total Carbohydrate: 37g Dietary Fiber: 2g Sugars: 25g Protein: 2g 
* The nutrition information provided for this recipe is determined by the ESHA Genesis R&D software program. Substituting any ingredients may change the posted nutrition information.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/classic-apple-crisp-recipe

Fresh Apple Cinnamon Scones

Makes 12 scones

Ingredients

Scones

2 3/4 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/3 cup granulated sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon Apple Pie Spice or ground cinnamon
1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) cold butter
3/4 cup chopped fresh apple, in 1/2" pieces (about half a medium apple); leave the skin on, if you like
3/4 cup cinnamon chips
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup applesauce, unsweetened preferred

Topping

3 tablespoons coarse white sparkling sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

Tips from our bakers

	Why freeze the scones before baking? Because 30 minutes in the freezer relaxes the gluten in the flour, which makes the scones more tender and allows them to rise higher. It also chills the fat, which will make the scones a bit flakier.

	To make free-form rather than wedge-shaped scones, increase the applesauce to 3/4 cup. Using a large ice cream scoop or spoon, dollop the scone dough in 1/3-cupfuls onto a lightly greased or parchment-lined baking sheet. Bake the scones in a preheated 375°F oven for about 30 minutes.

	Scones are best served warm. They're delicious as is, but add butter and/or jam (or apple butter), if you like. To reheat room-temperature scones, place on a baking sheet, tent lightly with foil, and warm in a preheated 350°F oven for about 10 minutes.

Directions

1) In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, and spice.

2) Work in the butter just until the mixture is unevenly crumbly; it's OK for some larger chunks of butter to remain unincorporated.

3) Stir in the chopped apple and cinnamon chips.

4) In a separate mixing bowl, whisk together the eggs, vanilla, and applesauce.

5) Add the liquid ingredients to the dry ingredients and stir until all is moistened and holds together.

6) Line a baking sheet with parchment; if you don't have parchment, just use it without greasing it. Sprinkle a bit of flour atop the parchment or pan.

7) Scrape the dough onto the floured parchment or pan, and divide it in half. Gently pat and round each half into a 5" to 5 1/2" circle about 3/4" thick.

8) To make the topping: Stir together the coarse sugar and cinnamon. Brush each circle with milk, and sprinkle with the topping.

9) Using a knife or bench knife that you've run under cold water, slice each circle into 6 wedges.

10) Carefully pull the wedges away from the center to separate them just a bit; there should be about 1/2" space between them, at their outer edges.

11) For best texture and highest rise, place the pan of scones in the freezer for 30 minutes, uncovered. While the scones are chilling, preheat the oven to 425°F.

12) Bake the scones for 18 to 22 minutes, or until they're golden brown. When you pull one away from the others, it should look baked all the way through; the edge shouldn't look wet or unbaked.

13) Remove the scones from the oven, and cool briefly on the pan. Serve warm. When they're completely cool, wrap in plastic and store at room temperature for up to several d


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 25th September, 2015* (by Darowil)

Well youve all been so quiet this week that Im not even going to separate them.

*Marlark* is having problems with her legs complicating the other issues that she faces. They have moved straight from winter to summer and she is already finding it hard to manage in the heat. Now I'm confused- where does she live that she is going from winter to summer? checked her post and that is what she says, I thought I had written it wrong.

*Gwen's* ribs are starting to feel better. They lost a cat over the weekend.

*Bella* is out of ICU much quicker than the doctors expected. Started OT and PT and is doing so well that she may be going home this weekend as she has home nurses who can carry on the care.

*BubbaLove* had her DS staying and he was able to go with them to one of her doctors appointments. She will have a 6 week recuperation period after her surgery on the 7thOctober so wont be able to prepare the normal Thanksgiving dinner that she enjoys doing though her daughters have told her they will do it for her.

*TNS* is in England with her in-laws. FIL had surgery- now home and seems to be doing OK.

*Sassafras* is very concerned about her husband. He is sleeping more and more and actually asked her for a drink (which he never does). Doctor was reluctant to give a name to what was happening but told her that things were going to get worse.

Again we have had members hearing from others. *Busyworkerbee* has been having issues with posting on KP, though she is able to read it. *Designer* has been having health issues and very busy with family but has been able to find time to spend a bit of time on KP.

PHOTOS 
4 - *Lurker* - Auckland, from the top of Rangitoto Island
5 - *Kate* - Caitlin
9 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress & shoes
10 - *Lurker* - Wairere Falls, NZ
15 - *Gagesmom* - Completed set of slippers
18 - *Gagesmom* - Minion Hat
21 - *Gagesmom* - Enderman hat
22 - *Gagesmom* - Completed Minion hat
22 - *Swedenme* - iCutie hat
24 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat
24 - *Caren* - Blood moon
25 - *Gwen* - Faux Braided Headband
28 - *Bubba* - Flower
29 - *Bubba* - Headband & flower
31 - *Gwen* - Yarn from Lithuania
32 - *Gagesmom* - Hats for Shaken Baby Syndrome charity
32 - *Kate* - Sunset
33 - *Gwen* - Bath mitt + Silly Sydney
33 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
34 - *Sorlenna* - Spider
36 - *Gwen* - Sydney and Hannah playing with hoop (Download)
38 - *Gagesmom* - Hat 
39 - *Gagesmom* - Newborn Minion hat
39 - *Lurker* - Gansey
40  *Poledra* - Moon
46 - *Kate* - Luke washing my car
46 - *Caren* - Breakfast + Jack
53 - *Gagesmom* - Gage pulling a face
53 - *Caren* - Flourless cookies
56 - *Swedenme* - Garden flowers
56 - *Gagesmom* - Baby Minion hat

RECIPES
5 - *Pacer* - Pizza casserole
13 - *Sam* - Best one bowl yellowcake recipe
23 - *jheiens* - Venison
53 - *Caren* - Flourless cookies

CRAFTS
1 - *Gwen* - Foldover slippers pattern (link)
6 - *Sam* - Slippers (links)
8 - *Sam* - More slippers - K & C (link)
21 - *Sorlenna* - Spider pattern (link)
47 - *Bonnie* - New Gansey patterned knit shawl (link)

OTHERS[/b]
2 - *Tami* - Hand exercises (link)
16 - *Bonnie* - Niagra falls (link)
48 - *Lurker * - Wolves in Yellowstone (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Sam for the Gluten free- a lot of ideas!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My goodness, what a collection of recipes for this week...as it's getting cooler I am finding I want to bake (but not today--we are around 85F today, which is unusual).

The balloon fiesta (hot air balloons) starts this weekend--I don't go as the traffic is terrible, but we often get to see lots of the balloons flying over.

I've got a few hats in progress...trying to use up as much of stash as I can, so hoping to get those done this weekend.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I love reading all of your posts x thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam and a happy birthday to Avery husbands birthday to day 
I see you and Heidi like criminal minds , I used to watch that to but not so much lately. You will have to tell me if Black code was any good 
I have just watched the opener of the new Blacklist . I think Reddington is great even if he is a sort of baddie 
Sonja


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/

Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


Welcome, Heather! do feel free to drop by again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


Hello Heatherb nice to hear from you , why don't you join in with the chitchat we would love to hear from you
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


Welcome Heather, I don't think we've heard from you before? I hope you'll join us on a regular basis.
Nice to see you back Judy (Ask4j)!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/
> 
> Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


Lovely to have you back with us, Judy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Ask4j said:


> Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/
> 
> Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


Thank you for that . I found it interesting . I like the way they have changed it into a museum and are using it , not far from where I live they excavated an old Viking site in the city of York or as the Vikings called it Jorvik, they found buildings from over a 1000 years ago and now it is the Jorvik centre . I found it interesting to see where and how the Vikings lived 
Sonja


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread and, as usual Sam has taken the work out of planning next week's menu! 

I'm finally nearing the end of my biggest knitting project, a hooded jacket/sweater in Irish tweed wool with Celtic cables. It has taken me about 8 months, with many smaller projects in between. Now I just need to kitchner the hood together, tuck in all the ends and then the chore of blocking but it's in time for the cold weather so I am motivated.

What's on my night stand these days is a murder/mystery with Det. Adam Dalgliesh by PD James, The Original Sin, written 1994. I'm near the end of the book so I got the DVD (1997) from the library to enjoy an interpretation enacted. I know it won't be the same because the book goes on and on but the building where it takes place, "Innocent House", actually exists and, of course, is in the movie. Has anyone here enjoyed it or read the book?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weldcome heatherb! Join us often; we love to have new folks join us.


heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Thank you for that . I found it interesting . I like the way they have changed it into a museum and are using it , not far from where I live they excavated an old Viking site in the city of York or as the Vikings called it Jorvik, they found buildings from over a 1000 years ago and now it is the Jorvik centre . I found it interesting to see where and how the Vikings lived
> Sonja


Now that is really interesting!--do you have pictures to share? I know the Vikings were here well before columbus which is totally ignored historically by "those who decide". I did find this: http://jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk/about-jorvik/

Which I will explore completely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ASK4J....hope you will be able to post a picture of the hooded jacket. Would love to see it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> Now that is really interesting!--do you have pictures to share? I know the Vikings were here well before columbus which is totally ignored historically by "those who decide". I did find this: http://jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk/about-jorvik/
> 
> Which I will explore completely.


Yes that's the place and no no pictures . But I recommend york as a place to visit for anyone . It is such an old walled city with buildings from all through the ages still standing and being used . I love it up on the battlement . You can just imagine all the old battles that must have happened there 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you back, Judy, and your project sounds gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes that's the place and no no pictures . But I recommend york as a place to visit for anyone . It is such an old walled city with buildings from all through the ages still standing and being used . I love it up on the battlement . You can just imagine all the old battles that must have happened there
> Sonja


York is a wonderful old city! I loved walking through places like the Shambles, here it would probably all have been swept away, and 'modernised'.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love all the recipets, the hluten free breads sound yummy &#128077;&#128077;&#128525; thank you for an awesome start once again. Ladies the summaries are such s help to keep up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and a happy birthday to Avery husbands birthday to day
> I see you and Heidi like criminal minds , I used to watch that to but not so much lately. You will have to tell me if Black code was any good
> I have just watched the opener of the new Blacklist . I think Reddington is great even if he is a sort of baddie
> Sonja


Happy birthday to Avery & your DH. Hope it was a great day.

I watched Blacklist last night, I like the show.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


So sorry to hear that he is not doing very well. It is a disappointment to have to cancel a trip, but a blessing to be able to be there for Al. Has the doctor told you what is wrong with your husband?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Avery. May your day be filled with so many blessings. Enjoy celebrating with friends as well as family.

I haven't heard if Bella is coming home tomorrow. Sounds like she might stay at the hospital a bit longer as Mom had posted that she would come home this weekend to love on her other children who are missing her. Dad will stay at the hospital with Bella. He is so patient and loving of his children. 

Matthew went to knitting group with me today. He brought his cards along and sold some to the new knitters in the group. They are catching on to knitting quite well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome Heather, I don't think we've heard from you before? I hope you'll join us on a regular basis.
> Nice to see you back Judy (Ask4j)!


Always nice to hear from new people.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I just finished reading all the recipes that Sam has posted. What a variety, as always. Still wearing shorts here in Texas, although it was only 74 this morning. A pleasant surprise as we are all tired of the hot weather. However, it won't last as it's supposed to be in the 90's by Monday. Still no rain and none in the forecast, either. We need a really good soaking which will last for a few days. Wishing everyone a relaxed and pleasant weekend. Thanks to all who make the Tea Party so interesting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


I'm sorry to hear. Hoping things get better in the days to come. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot. Going to go knit some (duh...what else is new???).

Sassafras will continue to pray for Al. Don't worry about writing down names; we love you and just want to lift you and Al up. It's what family does.

TTYL and as always play nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great selection of recipes & articles as always. I've used pantyhose in the past to hang up my onions, now usually tie them in bundles & hang them on a nail.
Ask4j , great pictures & interesting article.
Sonja, thanks for posting the article on the Vikings.
Always learn so much here.

Desert Joy, I'm sorry you've had to cancel your trip. I hope you can soon either get some help or he gets better.

I've had another productive day. I got my least favourite job done, now I can see through my windows.
I've got my canner full of spaghetti sauce & when it's done there's enough for another, should be 14 quarts in all, got rid of 3 more large boxes of tomatoes.here s the recipe I used, I think it tastes good

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/search?q=Oven+roasted+tomato+sauce&x=0&y=0

Sam, my mom used to make the cornflake macaroons, I'll be making them soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I just finished reading all the recipes that Sam has posted. What a variety, as always. Still wearing shorts here in Texas, although it was only 74 this morning. A pleasant surprise as we are all tired of the hot weather. However, it won't last as it's supposed to be in the 90's by Monday. Still no rain and none in the forecast, either. We need a really good soaking which will last for a few days. Wishing everyone a relaxed and pleasant weekend. Thanks to all who make the Tea Party so interesting.


I wish you could share a little of your heat.
It was beautiful here yesterday & today, 20C/68F but tomorrow we are to get a high of 6C/42F & rain, I'm thinking some may come down as snow😳
I sure hope we miss the rain, the guy that rents our land still has 3500 acres to combine so we need nice weather. We still have about 150 acres to combine too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


?ADL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

adl is activities of daily living, used in doctors' reports to save time writing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> adl is activities of daily living, used in doctors' reports to save time writing.


Thanks. I haven't seen that abbreviation when I was working.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


Welcome, be good to see you here again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies for the new Tea party. 
Happy Birthday Avery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Oven-drying helps prevents wrinkles, too. 
Sam does this meant we should be getting in the oven after our showers?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya, a very Happy Birthday to your husband- if you are talking to him again after yesterdays carryon that is!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Avery. May your day be filled with so many blessings. Enjoy celebrating with friends as well as family.
> 
> I haven't heard if Bella is coming home tomorrow. Sounds like she might stay at the hospital a bit longer as Mom had posted that she would come home this weekend to love on her other children who are missing her. Dad will stay at the hospital with Bella. He is so patient and loving of his children.
> 
> Matthew went to knitting group with me today. He brought his cards along and sold some to the new knitters in the group. They are catching on to knitting quite well.


Well done, Matthew, for making more sales. 
Pleased to hear Bella is doing well. The other children must miss their parents very much, even though they may understand the reason for their absences. Mum and Dad must miss the other children too. They remain in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/
> 
> Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


Thanks Judy- thats an interesting looking place. Good you could join us again today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Thank you for that . I found it interesting . I like the way they have changed it into a museum and are using it , not far from where I live they excavated an old Viking site in the city of York or as the Vikings called it Jorvik, they found buildings from over a 1000 years ago and now it is the Jorvik centre . I found it interesting to see where and how the Vikings lived
> Sonja


We really liked it- an era you don't hear that much of. It's amazing how importnat York was to so many groups in English history isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


It really would help to know what is going on.- and what to expect so you can work out how to reorganise your life around his needs. Can you get someone in to help with things like ADLs? I know here there is help available. What a shame that you can't go to support your friend. Just as well by the sounds of it that you got your break a short while ago.
Edit- I did know the term in common use here for a long term (think first came across it District Nursing in the 1990s)!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popping in to mark my spot. Have to go off to bed, bad back and neck.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot. Have to go off to bed, bad back and neck.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks. I haven't seen that abbreviation when I was working.


It's used a lot when talking about Long Term Care insurance, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store. 
Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing." 
Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store.
> Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing."
> Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.


As we keep saying, aging is not for wimps. Prayers coming your way, Joy.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?ADL


ADL= Activities f daily living-bathing shaving dressing and grooming.
Marlark


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

A fond hello to all of my friends here on TP: I am resting more and getting nothing done anymore. Thanks to those of you who contribute the synosis of events each week as this has permitted me to stay up on all of you and your doings. This has been a better wk for me as the swelling has finally succombed to a different med. The circulation was so interrupted that there is tenderness in the muscles and scabbing where there was prolonged disruption of the circulation. It has largely eliminated the burning pain and sharp stabbing pain that did not respond to pain meds. My blood pressure too has returned to normal levels and we
are trying to find new parameters. I have no appetite at all and must force myself to eat sometime during the day. GI sx had also crept up during this prolonged aberration of 
general health. I have to cut back on potassium nowas the levels crept up while on diuretics. I thank all of you for remembering me in your notes and prayers. I pray that this improving trend continues. Maybe I can actually knit something other than a dish cloth. The weather remains very strange being overcast until 1pm and then hot through the night until about 4 am. I am hopng for improvement anda better pattern soon. We here in California need rain very badly. We had a little shower 2x last week of quite a bit. It rained mostly at night or very early in the am.
That's how I like it, but the humidity is strange too.
I went to the rheumatologist and he sanctioned all that we are doing through the home care nurse. Aiming for bed now.
Prayers for those whose lives are disrupted by health issues and circumstances of living. Luv to all Marlark Marge.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


Sorry you had to cancel your trip Joy , but I doubt you would have enjoyed yourself you would have just been worrying about your husband . I hope you can get some help and answers 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sonya, a very Happy Birthday to your husband- if you are talking to him again after yesterdays carryon that is!


Yes I'm talking to him , he even got a slice of birthday cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have always wanted to go to the balloon fiesta - think it would be a lot of fun to watch them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My goodness, what a collection of recipes for this week...as it's getting cooler I am finding I want to bake (but not today--we are around 85F today, which is unusual).
> 
> The balloon fiesta (hot air balloons) starts this weekend--I don't go as the traffic is terrible, but we often get to see lots of the balloons flying over.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heatherb - do come back and visit again - we were so glad to see you - always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love blacklist and i think reddington is great. black code is another hospital series - black code is when there are more patients than available medical staff. i think as time goes on and the characters get more involved it will be very good. i also watch the pilot of "the player" which i think will be good. i'm waiting for person of interest - i am going to be upset if they don't bring it back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and a happy birthday to Avery husbands birthday to day
> I see you and Heidi like criminal minds , I used to watch that to but not so much lately. You will have to tell me if Black code was any good
> I have just watched the opener of the new Blacklist . I think Reddington is great even if he is a sort of baddie
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like it would be a great place to explore. where is gold medal flour made now? i don't know if king arthur flour has a store or whether they are strictly an online shopping experience. they seem to be a good source for everything gluten free. --- sam



Ask4j said:


> Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/
> 
> Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love pdjames - will be looking for that book - thank judy. may we see a picture of your hooded jacket please. --- sam --- love the new avatar.



Ask4j said:


> It's been a while since I've contributed to this thread and, as usual Sam has taken the work out of planning next week's menu!
> 
> I'm finally nearing the end of my biggest knitting project, a hooded jacket/sweater in Irish tweed wool with Celtic cables. It has taken me about 8 months, with many smaller projects in between. Now I just need to kitchner the hood together, tuck in all the ends and then the chore of blocking but it's in time for the cold weather so I am motivated.
> 
> What's on my night stand these days is a murder/mystery with Det. Adam Dalgliesh by PD James, The Original Sin, written 1994. I'm near the end of the book so I got the DVD (1997) from the library to enjoy an interpretation enacted. I know it won't be the same because the book goes on and on but the building where it takes place, "Innocent House", actually exists and, of course, is in the movie. Has anyone here enjoyed it or read the book?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to you husband - did he give a reason for throwing the treash down the stairs? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes that's the place and no no pictures . But I recommend york as a place to visit for anyone . It is such an old walled city with buildings from all through the ages still standing and being used . I love it up on the battlement . You can just imagine all the old battles that must have happened there
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a worry - sending tons of healing energy to al - is there a doctor around that will tell you what is wrong with him ad give him something to help give him some energy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not if it is a gas oven. --- sam



darowil said:


> Oven-drying helps prevents wrinkles, too.
> Sam does this meant we should be getting in the oven after our showers?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to surround you in warm heaing energy - hope you feel tons better in the morning. --- sam --- maybe a lightweight wool blanket around your shoulders would help - keeping it warm.



budasha said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot. Have to go off to bed, bad back and neck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would find another doctor. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store.
> Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing."
> Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marlark marge - good to hear you are feeling better - continuous healing energy zooming your way to help in the healing. --- sam



marlark said:


> A fond hello to all of my friends here on TP: I am resting more and getting nothing done anymore. Thanks to those of you who contribute the synosis of events each week as this has permitted me to stay up on all of you and your doings. This has been a better wk for me as the swelling has finally succombed to a different med. The circulation was so interrupted that there is tenderness in the muscles and scabbing where there was prolonged disruption of the circulation. It has largely eliminated the burning pain and sharp stabbing pain that did not respond to pain meds. My blood pressure too has returned to normal levels and we
> are trying to find new parameters. I have no appetite at all and must force myself to eat sometime during the day. GI sx had also crept up during this prolonged aberration of
> general health. I have to cut back on potassium nowas the levels crept up while on diuretics. I thank all of you for remembering me in your notes and prayers. I pray that this improving trend continues. Maybe I can actually knit something other than a dish cloth. The weather remains very strange being overcast until 1pm and then hot through the night until about 4 am. I am hopng for improvement anda better pattern soon. We here in California need rain very badly. We had a little shower 2x last week of quite a bit. It rained mostly at night or very early in the am.
> That's how I like it, but the humidity is strange too.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Welcome Heather, I don't think we've heard from you before? I hope you'll join us on a regular basis.
> Nice to see you back Judy (Ask4j)!


Hi to Heather - welcome from the Channel Islands!
Good to hear from you again Ask4j. Interesting local history! Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope you feel better soon.


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Three days work on the green Gansey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Three sisters of age 92, 94 and 96 live in a house together.

One night the 96 year old draws a bath, puts her foot in and pauses.

She yells down the stairs, "Was I getting in or out of the bath?"

The 94 year old yells back, "I don't know, I'll come up and see." 

She starts up the stairs and pauses, then she yells, "Was I going up the stairs or coming down?"

The 92 year old was sitting at the kitchen table having tea listening to her sisters.

She shakes her head and says, "I sure hope I never get that forgetful." She knocks on wood for good measure.

She then yells, "I'll come up and help both of you as soon as I see who's at the door."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Three days work on the green Gansey.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Now that is really interesting!--do you have pictures to share? I know the Vikings were here well before columbus which is totally ignored historically by "those who decide". I did find this: http://jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk/about-jorvik/
> 
> Which I will explore completely.


There is a Viking connection here too as the Battle of Largs (1263) is thought to be the beginning of the end for the Viking domination of Scotland. There is a commemorative monument (locally known as "The Pencil") at the edge of the town and every September we hold the Viking Festival with mock battles, fireworks, a Viking Village & the burning of a longboat.
www.largsvikingfestival.com
There is also a permanent exhibition in the town called Vikingar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store.
> Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing."
> Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.


Sorry about this- sounds concerning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm talking to him , he even got a slice of birthday cake


What a lucky man! Mine will only eat cheesecake- likes very few other cakes. At least I don't need to think for his birthday. Lasanga and cheesecake is what he wants each year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> There is a Viking connection here too as the Battle of Largs (1263) is thought to be the beginning of the end for the Viking domination of Scotland. There is a commemorative monument (locally known as "The Pencil") at the edge of the town and every September we hold the Viking Festival with mock battles, fireworks, a Viking Village & the burning of a longboat.
> www.largsvikingfestival.com
> There is also a permanent exhibition in the town called Vikingar.


I'd always assumed the vikings stuck to the east coast. But i guess if they got to America the east coast of Scotland is not very far. I had not heard until very recently that the vikings made it to America (I was reading a fiction book about archaeologists looking for Viking remains along th eAMerican coast- and before anyone asks I can't remeebr a name or author, but it was a mystery/detective one. I'm really bad at remebering titles and/or authors, or indeed many details usually even with books I enjoy! Maybe why I can read so many at once I'm not storing heaps of info about them. Never have even when only read one book at a time. David on the other hand reads one at a time and takes ages as he tries to take in everything as he reads.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a warm day today and I have the fan on for the first time this summer (well spring actually). Round 90, myabe slightly cooler tomorrow but hot Monday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well another new week already! We have jumped from 16-18c last week with one night down to 4c TO just over 33c today and at 9pm it is still 24c :shock: I like warm weather but good grief, a lead up to it would be good.. LOL It was very windy also today which made it pretty horrid. Anyway I am in Summer clothes finally so I shouldnt complain. 

Thanks Sam, Kate and Margaret for another great start. Now back to catching up. I havent been sleeping great lately so will be heading to bed early I hope.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store.
> Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing."
> Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.


I am glad he is a bit improved, and that you will be able to talk to doc next week. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well another new week already! We have jumped from 16-18c last week with one night down to 4c TO just over 33c today and at 9pm it is still 24c :shock: I like warm weather but good grief, a lead up to it would be good.. LOL It was very windy also today which made it pretty horrid. Anyway I am in Summer clothes finally so I shouldnt complain.
> 
> Thanks Sam, Kate and Margaret for another great start. Now back to catching up. I havent been sleeping great lately so will be heading to bed early I hope.


And an hour less tonight as well.
Have the market tomorrow and I had a cup of coffee by accident around 6 tonight so not sure how i will sleep. By accident you ask? I went in to have a hot chocolate and made my normal request without thinking. 
And I've lost all the front of one of my teeth, and last week lost a small part of a front one. And a few weeks ago I was in having repairs done to teeth that had fallen apart. And about a month before that I had my routine check up- with nothing wrong then. A check up was not good for my teeth! And no it wasn't the dentist missing things- mainly old work starting to fail now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm talking to him , he even got a slice of birthday cake


LOL Happy Birthday to DH


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And an jour less tonight as well.
> Have the market tomorrow and I had a cup of coffee by accidnet around 6 tonight so not sur ehow i will sleep. By accident you ask? I went in to have a hot chocolate and made my normal request without thinking.
> And I've lost all the front of one of my teeth, and last week lost a small part of a front one. And a few weeks ago I was in having repairs done to teeth that had fallen apart. And about a month before that I had my routine check up- with nothing wrong then. A check up was not good for my teeth! And no it wasn't the dentist missing things- mainly old work starting to fail now.


 :shock: Oh dear, so is it off to the dentist next week for you? Hope it isnt too hot at the market for you tomorrow. I need to cut back on cups of tea in the evening and during the day a bit too I reckon.... I have had soooo many hot flushes today...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Oh dear, so is it off to the dentist next week for you? Hope it isnt too hot at the market for you tomorrow. I need to cut back on cups of tea in the evening and during the day a bit too I reckon.... I have had soooo many hot flushes today...


It's interesting with the warm weather mine have returned. Not many in winter. 
Monday will be ht ekiller- a public holoday here so the market is open and looking at 35.
And yes dentist I think somehow (right as we are in middle of thinking of changing health insurance funds! but we are still covered by our current one for this week. Must get sorted Tuesday I guess as we are set up to leave but I'm no longer sure that it is the thing to do). ANd if we swap over int he middle of treatment wonder what that will do? Assuming it is more than a filling-well its a very big filling as half the 'tooth' is now missing.
Talking of haot weather reminded me I wanted to take some ice water tomorrow-better go down and put it in the freezer. Might closedown as well and see if I can sleep. Feel very wide awake though!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Heatherherb nice to have a new one posting. Feel free to join us anytime.
ask4j I like the sound of your jacket. especially since it's getting cold here.
Sam I love the recipe for Lentils and Kale I love both but together yum!
I've been trying to get used to my new netbook it has Windows 10 and I've heard there are some bugs to be worked out of it and I think I'm seeing them either that or I have to take this in to have it looked at. It seems to have a mind of it's own but its fun to have something new.
It's definitely Fall here some leaves are turning and temps are a lot colder. I think I'll have to keep some hand warmers in my pockets this Winter to thaw them out!
I think I better get some breakfast and do a little cleaning and light a fire. I'll catch up later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> And an hour less tonight as well.
> Have the market tomorrow and I had a cup of coffee by accident around 6 tonight so not sure how i will sleep. By accident you ask? I went in to have a hot chocolate and made my normal request without thinking.
> And I've lost all the front of one of my teeth, and last week lost a small part of a front one. And a few weeks ago I was in having repairs done to teeth that had fallen apart. And about a month before that I had my routine check up- with nothing wrong then. A check up was not good for my teeth! And no it wasn't the dentist missing things- mainly old work starting to fail now.


Good you have dental insurance. I am expecting you will need a crown to save the tooth. Ask about a Zirconium crown. They are really strong, realistic and hold up very well. They take a bit longer as they have to be custom fit to the tooth by a computer machine, so often the impressions from your tooth have to be sent to a special lab, but they are well worth it. I speak from experience..I love mine. It fit perfectly from the moment it was glued into place. You should get a temporary crown over the broken/damaged teeth to cover them and prevent further damage while awaiting the new crown. Best of luck. Teeth are well worth the trouble of keeping. Dentures never are the same as one's original teeth.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, Dear Hearts,
I have had to be absent for a while. I was having problems getting on here to lurk or to post. It seems my computer would freeze up and I was getting some pretty bad viruses. Jim took my computer for a day and cleaned it all up and thus far this morning, it is working fine.
I have been awake all night. I am having the same problem a lot of you battle.insomnia.
It seems as if I am staying so busy now. School always keeps Grandy hoping. I am still going to my knitting group every Wed. I am learning so much and really enjoying the fellowship with the ladies. We still havent made it to the LYS in Yazoo City. Jim said if they didnt go soon he would take me. I would prefer going with the ladies, as I wouldnt feel rushed. I have been saving my money for this trip for a while now.
I am working on a grey lace sweater and I am determined to finish knitting all the strips for the afghan for our king sized bed that Jim has asked me for. He bought all the thread and has never asked me for a thing, so this is top priority for me. His health seems to be declining. To outsiders he looks healthy as a horse but he really isnt.
I finally completed my bamboo and metal interchangeable Chiagoos. My bamboo are in the 4.5 length and my metal are in the 5 length. Saved forever but they are so worth it.
It has finally gotten cool here in the South and I am loving it. I stay so very hot and along with other symptoms think a visit to an endocrinologist is in my near future.
I manage to get out to my knitting group, the the beauty shop once a month, to Drs visits, to church, and occasionally a little shopping. It is getting harder for me with my back, but try to be as active as I possibly can. To be on this side of the green grass is a blessing and so many others are in far worse shape than me. I count my blessings daily.
Sam, a wonderful opening as usual. Hope Avery had a wonderful birthday as well as Sonjas husband.
I have read all your posts and added many to my prayer journal. You are all always in my heart and in my thoughts.
Julie, I see you have started another beautiful Gerunsey. I love your eye for color.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> There is a Viking connection here too as the Battle of Largs (1263) is thought to be the beginning of the end for the Viking domination of Scotland. There is a commemorative monument (locally known as "The Pencil") at the edge of the town and every September we hold the Viking Festival with mock battles, fireworks, a Viking Village & the burning of a longboat.
> www.largsvikingfestival.com
> There is also a permanent exhibition in the town called Vikingar.


Ive seen this or some similar festival on a nature programme . The camera man spent a yearin part of Scotland and joined in with all the villagers festivities . Would love to go and see it . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'd always assumed the vikings stuck to the east coast. But i guess if they got to America the east coast of Scotland is not very far. I had not heard until very recently that the vikings made it to America (I was reading a fiction book about archaeologists looking for Viking remains along th eAMerican coast- and before anyone asks I can't remeebr a name or author, but it was a mystery/detective one. I'm really bad at remebering titles and/or authors, or indeed many details usually even with books I enjoy! Maybe why I can read so many at once I'm not storing heaps of info about them. Never have even when only read one book at a time. David on the other hand reads one at a time and takes ages as he tries to take in everything as he reads.


 They were in part of Ireland to as well as Iceland and Greenland 
Sweden, Norway,Denmark and Iceland have a very similar language , it is like they all speak the same language but with different accents and a few odd words thrown in 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Well done, Matthew, for making more sales.
> Pleased to hear Bella is doing well. The other children must miss their parents very much, even though they may understand the reason for their absences. Mum and Dad must miss the other children too. They remain in my prayers.


The family does miss each other. This morning I woke up to a message that the meal train is being activated for the family starting with dinner for Monday. I signed up for Monday as life will probably be chaotic for them on Monday. I am used to the chaos and working with whatever family member is available to take care of food items. Within an hours time, Monday - Friday have dinners all signed up for and the variety is a good mix of meals for the week. Matthew and I will be picking up Tuesday's meal and delivering it to the family as one family wants to help out but has limitations. They have ordered a family meal from a restaurant so we just need to pick it up and deliver it to the house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Three sisters of age 92, 94 and 96 live in a house together.
> 
> One night the 96 year old draws a bath, puts her foot in and pauses.
> 
> ...


That was funny Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> looking good julie. --- sam


I think so to julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And an hour less tonight as well.
> Have the market tomorrow and I had a cup of coffee by accident around 6 tonight so not sure how i will sleep. By accident you ask? I went in to have a hot chocolate and made my normal request without thinking.
> And I've lost all the front of one of my teeth, and last week lost a small part of a front one. And a few weeks ago I was in having repairs done to teeth that had fallen apart. And about a month before that I had my routine check up- with nothing wrong then. A check up was not good for my teeth! And no it wasn't the dentist missing things- mainly old work starting to fail now.


I do that to Margaret go to make something different and automatically make the usually


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> Heatherherb nice to have a new one posting. Feel free to join us anytime.
> ask4j I like the sound of your jacket. especially since it's getting cold here.
> Sam I love the recipe for Lentils and Kale I love both but together yum!
> I've been trying to get used to my new netbook it has Windows 10 and I've heard there are some bugs to be worked out of it and I think I'm seeing them either that or I have to take this in to have it looked at. It seems to have a mind of it's own but its fun to have something new.
> ...


 It's getting chilly here on the evenings and very misty on the mornings but then the sun comes out and it's warm again hopefully it will last a bit longer 
Did you manage to find another job . I remember you were leaving your last one . I hope you did 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Corn flake macaroons?.....recipe please. LOvE macaroons.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great selection of recipes & articles as always. I've used pantyhose in the past to hang up my onions, now usually tie them in bundles & hang them on a nail.
> Ask4j , great pictures & interesting article.
> Sonja, thanks for posting the article on the Vikings.
> Always learn so much here.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Corn flake macaroons?.....was this in Sam's list of recipes? If not....recipe please. LOvE macaroons.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great selection of recipes & articles as always. I've used pantyhose in the past to hang up my onions, now usually tie them in bundles & hang them on a nail.
> Ask4j , great pictures & interesting article.
> Sonja, thanks for posting the article on the Vikings.
> Always learn so much here.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your back and neck are feeling better and you got some good rest. {{{HUG}}}


budasha said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot. Have to go off to bed, bad back and neck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Va Beach Sharon lately?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It really would help to know what is going on.- and what to expect so you can work out how to reorganise your life around his needs. Can you get someone in to help with things like ADLs? I know here there is help available. What a shame that you can't go to support your friend. Just as well by the sounds of it that you got your break a short while ago.
> Edit- I did know the term in common use here for a long term (think first came across it District Nursing in the 1990s)!


As a Lab Tech, that abbreviation isn't something we would see on orders & we never saw charts, I guess that's why I never saw it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The green looks more green today in the photo. As usual your work is lovely. I really like this color for you. Seems like you are moving along quite quickly too. I enjoy watching your knitting in progress.


Lurker 2 said:


> Three days work on the green Gansey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like it would be a great place to explore. where is gold medal flour made now? i don't know if king arthur flour has a store or whether they are strictly an online shopping experience. they seem to be a good source for everything gluten free. --- sam


Do you have to eat gluten free? You seem to have lots of those recipes.
I see now the fad of gluten free is extending to pets, the other night I saw glluten free dog food advertised. :roll: good grief.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....cute....very cute.


thewren said:


> Three sisters of age 92, 94 and 96 live in a house together.
> 
> One night the 96 year old draws a bath, puts her foot in and pauses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

i think i would find another doctor. --- sam

sassafras123 wrote:
Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store. 
Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing." 
Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.



I think your doctor was a little harsh, Saying a stroke would be a blessing seems nuts people can be left so very debilitated with a stroke & still live for several years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice photos. I was thinking of you this morning. DH is making Scotch Eggs and I wondered if this was truly a Scottish recipe. Here are 2 recipes for them; he is doing the 2nd one. He had them at a party a long tie ago and says he enjoyed them so he wanted to try making them.

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/eggs-recipes/proper-scotch-eggs-with-lovely-scottish-cheese-and-pickle/#tForhal6WSwJgk0F.97

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/baked-scotch-eggs/f0e01f73-fb39-478b-9a2c-f242359d24af



KateB said:


> There is a Viking connection here too as the Battle of Largs (1263) is thought to be the beginning of the end for the Viking domination of Scotland. There is a commemorative monument (locally known as "The Pencil") at the edge of the town and every September we hold the Viking Festival with mock battles, fireworks, a Viking Village & the burning of a longboat.
> www.largsvikingfestival.com
> There is also a permanent exhibition in the town called Vikingar.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both sound really good to me! 


darowil said:


> What a lucky man! Mine will only eat cheesecake- likes very few other cakes. At least I don't need to think for his birthday. Lasanga and cheesecake is what he wants each year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And in Georgia we are definitely getting cooler. I told DH that I would even like a fire in the wood burnng stove.


darowil said:


> Had a warm day today and I have the fan on for the first time this summer (well spring actually). Round 90, myabe slightly cooler tomorrow but hot Monday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Three sisters of age 92, 94 and 96 live in a house together.
> 
> One night the 96 year old draws a bath, puts her foot in and pauses.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd always assumed the vikings stuck to the east coast. But i guess if they got to America the east coast of Scotland is not very far. I had not heard until very recently that the vikings made it to America (I was reading a fiction book about archaeologists looking for Viking remains along th eAMerican coast- and before anyone asks I can't remeebr a name or author, but it was a mystery/detective one. I'm really bad at remebering titles and/or authors, or indeed many details usually even with books I enjoy! Maybe why I can read so many at once I'm not storing heaps of info about them. Never have even when only read one book at a time. David on the other hand reads one at a time and takes ages as he tries to take in everything as he reads.


There are remains of Viking habitation in Newfoundland too. They must have been amazing seamen & either very brave or crazy to venture onto the Atlantic in their little boats. But I guess the same could be said for the Islanders in the Pacific


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And an hour less tonight as well.
> Have the market tomorrow and I had a cup of coffee by accident around 6 tonight so not sure how i will sleep. By accident you ask? I went in to have a hot chocolate and made my normal request without thinking.
> And I've lost all the front of one of my teeth, and last week lost a small part of a front one. And a few weeks ago I was in having repairs done to teeth that had fallen apart. And about a month before that I had my routine check up- with nothing wrong then. A check up was not good for my teeth! And no it wasn't the dentist missing things- mainly old work starting to fail now.


Sounds expensive. I went in June as a piece fell off one of my back teeth, was told they would do a temporary filling but it needs a crown, I'm waiting for harvest to be over before I go as I never know what the days will bring. I'm the gofer- gofer repairs, gofer rides to move equipment, you get the idea  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice photos. I was thinking of you this morning. DH is making Scotch Eggs and I wondered if this was truly a Scottish recipe. Here are 2 recipes for them; he is doing the 2nd one. He had them at a party a long tie ago and says he enjoyed them so he wanted to try making them.
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/eggs-recipes/proper-scotch-eggs-with-lovely-scottish-cheese-and-pickle/#tForhal6WSwJgk0F.97
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/baked-scotch-eggs/f0e01f73-fb39-478b-9a2c-f242359d24af


As far as I know Scotch Eggs are not a Scottish invention, but I have no idea where they do originate. Google had various answers - from Africa, India or the North of England (made by a firm called Scott's, therefore Scotch Eggs...could be true?) :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The family does miss each other. This morning I woke up to a message that the meal train is being activated for the family starting with dinner for Monday. I signed up for Monday as life will probably be chaotic for them on Monday. I am used to the chaos and working with whatever family member is available to take care of food items. Within an hours time, Monday - Friday have dinners all signed up for and the variety is a good mix of meals for the week. Matthew and I will be picking up Tuesday's meal and delivering it to the family as one family wants to help out but has limitations. They have ordered a family meal from a restaurant so we just need to pick it up and deliver it to the house.


It's wonderful that the family has such a great support system, I'm sure it help immensely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice, I love buttons. I have a jar full that I purchased 36 years ago at a baby clothes factory outlet. Paid 50 cents a scoop using a 1 lb coffee can for the scoop.



Swedenme said:


> Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


Great haul, I even have some matching ones in my box. 
Isn't it crazy how expensive buttons have got in the fabric shop?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are ridiculously expensive now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, I even have some matching ones in my box.
> Isn't it crazy how expensive buttons have got in the fabric shop?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well need to go get dressed and sample the Scotch Eggs which are now ready. TTYL....play nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, the cornflake macaroons are the 2nd last recipe in SAMs first post. I had to go back & check.

MarlarkMarg,I'm glad you are doing a little better, no fun being too sick to do anything . Take care.

Betty, great to hear from you. I'm glad your back is letting you get out a little without too much pain. I'm looking forward to seeing your lace sweater. When I first joined KP I would never have brlievedi could knit the beautiful lace things I saw & now that is one of my favorite things to do.

Chris, I hope your move goes great.


Julie, you are really progressing, considering there are so many stitches.

Well, it's 3C/36F here just now, very grey morning but as yet no rain, keeping fingers crossed. I decided since it's so cool to put my oven n self- clean, it should heat the house without turning the furnace up but it smells. I boiled the Apple Danish over last week but avoided cleaning it while it was warm out. Today feels like a good day for a book, a blanket & the couch but I need to vaccuum up the floors. 
DS got a moose last evening so a midnight I was cleaning the heart up. To Roast. This morning we have to take it to the butcher shop to hang until he has days off to cut it up. He thinks it will dress out at 700 pounds so they should be set for meat for the winter.

Kate,It amazes me how much we learn while chatting, the history of York, Viking festivals in Scotland, Even more reasons to make a trip there someday, if I can just find a travel partner as I'm sure I'd never get DH to England.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good julie. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kate,It amazes me how much we learn while chatting, the history of York, Viking festivals in Scotland, Even more reasons to make a trip there someday, if I can just find a travel partner as I'm sure I'd never get DH to England.[/quote]

If you came here you would be welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> I have had to be absent for a while. I was having problems getting on here to lurk or to post. It seems my computer would freeze up and I was getting some pretty bad viruses. Jim took my computer for a day and cleaned it all up and thus far this morning, it is working fine.
> I have been awake all night. I am having the same problem a lot of you battle.insomnia.
> It seems as if I am staying so busy now. School always keeps Grandy hoping. I am still going to my knitting group every Wed. I am learning so much and really enjoying the fellowship with the ladies. We still havent made it to the LYS in Yazoo City. Jim said if they didnt go soon he would take me. I would prefer going with the ladies, as I wouldnt feel rushed. I have been saving my money for this trip for a while now.
> ...


Thank you, Betty- glad you got the computer sorted! It is always good to concentrate on one's blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think so to julie


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


Really great! I love them all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Al doing better. Even has an appetite. Thank you for support. I think I may have given a bit of false impression of Dr. Iresha. She is a kind, competent Buddhist. She will make house calls when necessary. She cares deeply for her patients. For instance, this week I also told her about Al driving 102mph on dangerous, 2 lane Hwy 395, to pass before 18 mile no passing zone. She is calling his eye doctor at Loma Linda and having him transfer Al's care to eye doctor in Ridgecrest. Al will not know why. To be more precise re stroke remark what I said was I'm more afraid he'll did from a stroke. Hard in writing to convey full relationships.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The green looks more green today in the photo. As usual your work is lovely. I really like this color for you. Seems like you are moving along quite quickly too. I enjoy watching your knitting in progress.


Thanks Gwen!
That is good- because it is likely to be autumn before I finish- depending on how hot it gets!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are remains of Viking habitation in Newfoundland too. They must have been amazing seamen & either very brave or crazy to venture onto the Atlantic in their little boats. But I guess the same could be said for the Islanders in the Pacific


I'll accept the very brave, Bonnie- the Pacific voyagers knew their ocean like the back of their hand, and were brilliant stellar navigators. Fale knew how to read the tides and clouds, never once got caught out, when deep ocean fishing (far from land).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the cornflake macaroons are the 2nd last recipe in SAMs first post. I had to go back & check.
> 
> MarlarkMarg,I'm glad you are doing a little better, no fun being too sick to do anything . Take care.
> 
> ...


I am rotund, Bonnie! Gone up to 420stitches now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Al doing better. Even has an appetite. Thank you for support. I think I may have given a bit of false impression of Dr. Iresha. She is a kind, competent Buddhist. She will make house calls when necessary. She cares deeply for her patients. For instance, this week I also told her about Al driving 102mph on dangerous, 2 lane Hwy 395, to pass before 18 mile no passing zone. She is calling his eye doctor at Loma Linda and having him transfer Al's care to eye doctor in Ridgecrest. Al will not know why. To be more precise re stroke remark what I said was I'm more afraid he'll did from a stroke. Hard in writing to convey full relationships.


I'm glad your husband is doing better and I hope he continues to improve


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are remains of Viking habitation in Newfoundland too. They must have been amazing seamen & either very brave or crazy to venture onto the Atlantic in their little boats. But I guess the same could be said for the Islanders in the Pacific


My brother bad some tests run for why his one hand was cramping up. Tests came back as something hereditary from the Vikings. We always heard we were German on Dad's side and Acadian French on Mom's side. Hmmm..have to figure out our Viking history!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the cornflake macaroons are the 2nd last recipe in SAMs first post. I had to go back & check.
> 
> MarlarkMarg,I'm glad you are doing a little better, no fun being too sick to do anything . Take care.
> 
> ...


Bonnie; I'll go with you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. 1pm here on Saturday. It is windy and cold and sun that peeks through the clouds here and there. Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and look through the recipes. It definately feels like October out. Yay now I can wear my knit hats and fingerless mitts. &#9786;

Sam would toy please wish A very a very happy birthday from Canada for me. The boys are growing up so fast. All the ktp kids are. 

Have had a really rough go of things lately and my stress has been at a all time high. I am trying to get some things set in motion. Don't know what the future will hold but I want to be ready for it no matter what. No need for worries every one. Just since the stroke I see things with a bit of claity. Think I have things to do that I should have years ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's turned chilly here...I got out the long sleeved shirt! The balloons went up this morning but I heard thunder soon after and we just had a rain shower, so I hope all the balloonists got down safely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, you are a strong woman and I know you can accomplish your goals.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, you are a strong woman and I know you can accomplish your goals.


Thank you Joy.☺ I feel it in my heart that I have to do some things I never wanted to face before. Knowing you could have died gives you a new look at life I guess😉 Glad to hear Al is feeling better today

Ask4j so glad to see you back.

Marge and Betty....you two worry me and I wish I were able to drop by and help you both out

Heatherb glad you posted. We are a really great bunch here on ktp. Hope toy join in again and become a part of out family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie; I'll go with you!


You would both be very welcome!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother bad some tests run for why his one hand was cramping up. Tests came back as something hereditary from the Vikings. We always heard we were German on Dad's side and Acadian French on Mom's side. Hmmm..have to figure out our Viking history!


Jeanette, the Vikings were in NW France long before the French ever got to be Acadian French from the southern US, if I remember correctly.

Ohio Joy

EDIT:The Acadians became the _Cajuns_ of Louisiana, USA, after they were expelled from the Maritime areas of Canada and subsequently traveled to the southern parts of the state of Louisiana. mea culpa

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie; I'll go with you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Finally finished last weeks so now to get caught up here, David and I are just enjoying a cool dreary day watching college football, Texas Tech and Baylor (Houston), so far a good fast game, we'll see how it goes, TCU whipped the pants off of UT earlier (Texas Christian University and University of Texas Longhorns).

Happy Birthday to Avery!! Hope he has a great time at his party, you are right, a couple little boys can make as much or more noise than a whole herd. lol

Heatherb, welcome to the TP, good to have you. 

Sam, I started another pair of socks for David yesterday, for some reason I'm in a sock mood. 
Great recipes, I love the experiment with different fats, I usually use butter and applesauce too, depending on what I'm making. 
Okay, off to get the last 8 pages read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/
> 
> Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


That is so cool, I love the fact that it is being used, such a great piece of history.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. 1pm here on Saturday. It is windy and cold and sun that peeks through the clouds here and there. Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and look through the recipes. It definately feels like October out. Yay now I can wear my knit hats and fingerless mitts. ☺
> 
> Sam would toy please wish A very a very happy birthday from Canada for me. The boys are growing up so fast. All the ktp kids are.
> 
> Have had a really rough go of things lately and my stress has been at a all time high. I am trying to get some things set in motion. Don't know what the future will hold but I want to be ready for it no matter what. No need for worries every one. Just since the stroke I see things with a bit of claity. Think I have things to do that I should have years ago.


Yes, things like that do bring clarity, and put things more in perspective, I'm sure you'll be able to get those things done and feel a sense of relief and hopefully, much less stress. 
Big hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al doing better. Even has an appetite. Thank you for support. I think I may have given a bit of false impression of Dr. Iresha. She is a kind, competent Buddhist. She will make house calls when necessary. She cares deeply for her patients. For instance, this week I also told her about Al driving 102mph on dangerous, 2 lane Hwy 395, to pass before 18 mile no passing zone. She is calling his eye doctor at Loma Linda and having him transfer Al's care to eye doctor in Ridgecrest. Al will not know why. To be more precise re stroke remark what I said was I'm more afraid he'll did from a stroke. Hard in writing to convey full relationships.


It helps so much to have a good doctor that cares so much about her patients, good doctor/patient relationships are so hard to cultivate anymore but so important, so glad that you have one. I'm very glad that Al is doing so much better, hopefully it won't get much worse for quite a while, or hopefully it never will get much worse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, the Vikings were in NW France long before the French ever got to be Acadian French from the southern US, if I remember correctly
> Ohio Joy
> EDIT:The Acadians became the _Cajuns_ of Louisiana, USA, after they were expelled from the Maritime areas of Canada and subsequently traveled to the southern parts of the state of Louisiana. mea culpOhio Joy


We are sure getting history lessons this week, I had thought the Acadians were kicked out at the time of the Amercan Revolution but it apparently happened earlier during one of the Britsh/French wars. I guess I was thinking of the Loyalists kicked out of the US to the Maritimes at that time.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expulsion_of_the_Acadians


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, things like that do bring clarity, and put things more in perspective, I'm sure you'll be able to get those things done and feel a sense of relief and hopefully, much less stress.
> Big hugs!!


Nothing like feeling your mortality to make you think about all the things that must be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have any of you read books by Jodi Picoult? DHs aunt gave me 2 of her books, Change of Heart & 19 Minutes. I really enjoyed both, she writes on topics that make you really think.

Desert Joy, I'm glad Al is doing a little better today, hope it keeps up.
Well, no real rain just yet, just some drizzle & a few snow flakes( its too soon for that!) 
My brother stopped in for coffee this morning, I haven't seen him in ages, he seems to be doing well. I sent him home with 2 boxes of stuff from the garden, he was happy.
Well, I think I'll go knit for a while, as a said a good day to hibernate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's interesting with the warm weather mine have returned. Not many in winter.
> Monday will be ht ekiller- a public holoday here so the market is open and looking at 35.
> And yes dentist I think somehow (right as we are in middle of thinking of changing health insurance funds! but we are still covered by our current one for this week. Must get sorted Tuesday I guess as we are set up to leave but I'm no longer sure that it is the thing to do). ANd if we swap over int he middle of treatment wonder what that will do? Assuming it is more than a filling-well its a very big filling as half the 'tooth' is now missing.
> Talking of haot weather reminded me I wanted to take some ice water tomorrow-better go down and put it in the freezer. Might closedown as well and see if I can sleep. Feel very wide awake though!


I sure hope that you get it all worked out so that you are covered well and get everything fixed. It never fails, all is fine, then it all starts to fall apart at the same time, I hope it's not painful. 
Ice water is a very good idea, definitely want to stay hydrated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:



> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> I have had to be absent for a while. I was having problems getting on here to lurk or to post. It seems my computer would freeze up and I was getting some pretty bad viruses. Jim took my computer for a day and cleaned it all up and thus far this morning, it is working fine.
> I have been awake all night. I am having the same problem a lot of you battle.insomnia.
> It seems as if I am staying so busy now. School always keeps Grandy hoping. I am still going to my knitting group every Wed. I am learning so much and really enjoying the fellowship with the ladies. We still havent made it to the LYS in Yazoo City. Jim said if they didnt go soon he would take me. I would prefer going with the ladies, as I wouldnt feel rushed. I have been saving my money for this trip for a while now.
> ...


Hi Betty, so good to see you back, thank goodness Jim was able to get your computer working much better. Your sweater sounds lovely, will be so excited to see it. 
Hoping that you have more days with less pain, and are able to get about easier. 
Love back to you!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The family does miss each other. This morning I woke up to a message that the meal train is being activated for the family starting with dinner for Monday. I signed up for Monday as life will probably be chaotic for them on Monday. I am used to the chaos and working with whatever family member is available to take care of food items. Within an hours time, Monday - Friday have dinners all signed up for and the variety is a good mix of meals for the week. Matthew and I will be picking up Tuesday's meal and delivering it to the family as one family wants to help out but has limitations. They have ordered a family meal from a restaurant so we just need to pick it up and deliver it to the house.


I love the idea of the meal train, such a wonderfully helpful and thoughtful thing to do, and I'm sure that it is greatly appreciated by all those that you all help by having this set up. 
Hi Matthew!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you read books by Jodi Picoult? DHs aunt gave me 2 of her books, Change of Heart & 19 Minutes. I really enjoyed both, she writes on topics that make you really think.
> 
> Desert Joy, I'm glad Al is doing a little better today, hope it keeps up.
> Well, no real rain just yet, just some drizzle & a few snow flakes( its too soon for that!)
> ...


I haven't read them, but I know Marla has, she has a section on her bookshelves with at least 3 or 4 of them I'm sure.
Nice to visit for a bit, and just enjoy catching up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


Oooh!! I inherited so many buttons from Marlas house after my grandmother died, good Lord, what I will do with them all, maybe I'll bring some for the swap table next summer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Three days work on the green Gansey.


It's looking good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for explaining ADL. Bonnie, thank you for asking. Yes, will talk with Dr. Next week. He is doing better today. Sat out in yard for awhile. Made himself tomato soup while I went to store.
> Dr. Iresha is a realist. She will say he is 84 and winding down. Earlier, a year or so ago, I told her he was having some difficulty with memory. She said it was due to hardening of arteries. At the time I blurted out, " I'm more worried about a stroke" she just looked at me for a minute and said "That would be a blessing."
> Yes, I'm glad I had the workshop. I don't mind about Santa Barbara, I doubt I could enjoy the trip right now anyway.


Well, she's definitely to the point and honest, I do understand her comment as hard as it is to hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so jealous - overcast - rainy - high 40's- i would take 90° any day. --- sam



darowil said:


> Had a warm day today and I have the fan on for the first time this summer (well spring actually). Round 90, myabe slightly cooler tomorrow but hot Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great selection of recipes & articles as always. I've used pantyhose in the past to hang up my onions, now usually tie them in bundles & hang them on a nail.
> Ask4j , great pictures & interesting article.
> Sonja, thanks for posting the article on the Vikings.
> Always learn so much here.
> ...


Thank you for posting your recipe, I will be trying that when I have enough tomatoes. 
I picked up my order of 25# of potatoes from the farmers market this morning, had David follow me to the basement with the bags he was carrying, and he complained that the cats would get into them, I pointed to the other wall and said why? they haven't bothered those yet. LOLOL! He doesn't go down there so had no idea that I had a store room starting. 
Marla and I are going to pickle radishes this week, the recipe sounds interesting, Reisling wine in it, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had a PM from EJS and she is being hit with some really heavy blows thrown by Life. She could use prayers and maybe some cheering messages of concern. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish you could share a little of your heat.
> It was beautiful here yesterday & today, 20C/68F but tomorrow we are to get a high of 6C/42F & rain, I'm thinking some may come down as snow😳
> I sure hope we miss the rain, the guy that rents our land still has 3500 acres to combine so we need nice weather. We still have about 150 acres to combine too.


Oh I hope that you do not get snow anytime too soon, at least not until you all get your crops harvested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you betty - sending tons of healing energy to surround both you and jim to get rid of as many aches and pains as possible. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> I have had to be absent for a while. I was having problems getting on here to lurk or to post. It seems my computer would freeze up and I was getting some pretty bad viruses. Jim took my computer for a day and cleaned it all up and thus far this morning, it is working fine.
> I have been awake all night. I am having the same problem a lot of you battle.insomnia.
> It seems as if I am staying so busy now. School always keeps Grandy hoping. I am still going to my knitting group every Wed. I am learning so much and really enjoying the fellowship with the ladies. We still havent made it to the LYS in Yazoo City. Jim said if they didnt go soon he would take me. I would prefer going with the ladies, as I wouldnt feel rushed. I have been saving my money for this trip for a while now.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the big green ones. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - they are in this weeks list - don't tell me you don't look at the recipes? lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Corn flake macaroons?.....was this in Sam's list of recipes? If not....recipe please. LOvE macaroons.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from EJS and she is being hit with some really heavy blows thrown by Life. She could use prayers and maybe some cheering messages of concern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She is in my prayers and I wish her well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, the Vikings were in NW France long before the French ever got to be Acadian French from the southern US, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


I knew that ancestors on Mom's side teavelled from Nova Scotia through Canada and settled in So Minn while many others kept heading South. So, it probably is from her side where we get some Viking blood if the Vikings had conquered parts of France and obviously some of their women. I have sn affinity for Cajun and Creole food.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no i don't - i try to always include some gluten free recipes since quite a few of our members eat gluten free. i just happened to run across quite a big list this week and copied them all. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have to eat gluten free? You seem to have lots of those recipes.
> I see now the fad of gluten free is extending to pets, the other night I saw glluten free dog food advertised. :roll: good grief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> She is in my prayers and I wish her well.


And mine as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you read books by Jodi Picoult? DHs aunt gave me 2 of her books, Change of Heart & 19 Minutes. I really enjoyed both, she writes on topics that make you really think.


I've read quite a few of hers & I agree with you, sometimes it doesn't make easy reading, but she certainly makes you think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Joy.



jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from EJS and she is being hit with some really heavy blows thrown by Life. She could use prayers and maybe some cheering messages of concern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do look at them Sam but this week I scanned very quickly and will go back and go through them slowly. Just missed them. I love your lists of recipes silly man

1


thewren said:


> yes - they are in this weeks list - don't tell me you don't look at the recipes? lol --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Three days work on the green Gansey.


Looking good 👍👍👍 it looks more green today too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh!! I inherited so many buttons from Marlas house after my grandmother died, good Lord, what I will do with them all, maybe I'll bring some for the swap table next summer?


buttons are always a good thing to have,I'm sure they will be apriciated very much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from EJS and she is being hit with some really heavy blows thrown by Life. She could use prayers and maybe some cheering messages of concern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, no, things weren't going particularly well when we last heard from her. I hope things will get better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for posting your recipe, I will be trying that when I have enough tomatoes.
> I picked up my order of 25# of potatoes from the farmers market this morning, had David follow me to the basement with the bags he was carrying, and he complained that the cats would get into them, I pointed to the other wall and said why? they haven't bothered those yet. LOLOL! He doesn't go down there so had no idea that I had a store room starting.
> Marla and I are going to pickle radishes this week, the recipe sounds interesting, Reisling wine in it, I'll let you all know how it goes.


Pickled radishes sound interesting for sure, I can imagine how it goes with added wine. 👍👍🍷


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what the poem "Evangeline" is about. love the poem. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Jeanette, the Vikings were in NW France long before the French ever got to be Acadian French from the southern US, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, it is, Sam. Tells quite a heart-wrenching tale if read for its history line.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved the poem - i remember the first time i read it i couldn't put it down. lovely way the words are put together - you are almost sorry when it is over. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Yes, it is, Sam. Tells quite a heart-wrenching tale if read for its history line.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

[ i don't know if king arthur flour has a store or whether they are strictly an online shopping experience. 

You can buy it in grocery stores - Jewel - around here.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Ohio joy for the msg about EJS. Prayers heading out. This warrior is at work.&#128077;

Hi Jacklou &#128075;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's looking good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am working the first wave panels, now. Thanks, and it is good to be at the interesting parts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Looking good 👍👍👍 it looks more green today too.


Thank you, that is good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, thanks for heads up EJS.
Bonnie, glad you had visit with DB.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the idea of the meal train, such a wonderfully helpful and thoughtful thing to do, and I'm sure that it is greatly appreciated by all those that you all help by having this set up.
> Hi Matthew!!!!


The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.

Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.

The hat I am making is a top down and I am almost ready to switch to circular needles. I bought a pair of Karbonz to try out since Rookie keeps saying how much she loves hers. I needed to buy a size 7 in a 16 inch length so a good time to try them out.

After leaving the yarn shop, Matthew and I went to lunch and thanked the owner of the business for contributing pizzas at a reduced rate to raise money to help our coworker to care for his daughter while fighting the cancer. We brought left overs home and then went shopping for a birthday gift for DS#1. His birthday is tomorrow so Matthew made brownies for his birthday treat. Now that we are home, I am doing a laundry marathon and knitting between loads.

I wonder why I get so tired! At least I sleep well at night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.
> 
> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> ...


We don't wonder, we marvel at all you do!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't wonder, we marvel at all you do!


Wonder and admire!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot see you tomorrow evening!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm right behind you, Tami. Rest well and the rest of you play nice together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope your back and neck are feeling better and you got some good rest. {{{HUG}}}


Thanks. Feeling better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam. hope Avery had a great birthday bash (even if it was only for 2. Recipes were great again, thanks. Hope Baillie's homecoming weekend was great ( or is it next weekend?) Kate & Darowil, your summaries are always helpful. Thank you.

Our local University had a book sale today. What a mob! I managed to get a few books though.

Julie - your new Gansey's looking good but to me, it looks more turquoise than green.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al doing better. Even has an appetite. Thank you for support. I think I may have given a bit of false impression of Dr. Iresha. She is a kind, competent Buddhist. She will make house calls when necessary. She cares deeply for her patients. For instance, this week I also told her about Al driving 102mph on dangerous, 2 lane Hwy 395, to pass before 18 mile no passing zone. She is calling his eye doctor at Loma Linda and having him transfer Al's care to eye doctor in Ridgecrest. Al will not know why. To be more precise re stroke remark what I said was I'm more afraid he'll did from a stroke. Hard in writing to convey full relationships.


Glad that Al is doing a bit better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. 1pm here on Saturday. It is windy and cold and sun that peeks through the clouds here and there. Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and look through the recipes. It definately feels like October out. Yay now I can wear my knit hats and fingerless mitts. ☺
> 
> Sam would toy please wish A very a very happy birthday from Canada for me. The boys are growing up so fast. All the ktp kids are.
> 
> Have had a really rough go of things lately and my stress has been at a all time high. I am trying to get some things set in motion. Don't know what the future will hold but I want to be ready for it no matter what. No need for worries every one. Just since the stroke I see things with a bit of claity. Think I have things to do that I should have years ago.


sorry that you're having a bad day. It always helps to talk about it.. You know that we're all here for you when you feel like talking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's turned chilly here...I got out the long sleeved shirt! The balloons went up this morning but I heard thunder soon after and we just had a rain shower, so I hope all the balloonists got down safely.


More than chilly here..brrr. I can't believe the sudden change and I'm not ready.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you read books by Jodi Picoult? DHs aunt gave me 2 of her books, Change of Heart & 19 Minutes. I really enjoyed both, she writes on topics that make you really think.
> 
> .
> Well, no real rain just yet, just some drizzle & a few snow flakes( its too soon for that!)
> Well, I think I'll go knit for a while, as a said a good day to hibernate.


I've read her books and have enjoyed them. Snow flakes --- not what I want to hear. I'm hoping not to see them until next Feb.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> She is in my prayers and I wish her well.


Mine too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pickled radishes sound interesting for sure, I can imagine how it goes with added wine. 👍👍🍷


I've never heard of pickled radishes. Looking forward to hearing how they turned out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> The hat I am making is a top down and I am almost ready to switch to circular needles. I bought a pair of Karbonz to try out since Rookie keeps saying how much she loves hers. I needed to buy a size 7 in a 16 inch length so a good time to try them out.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that Matthew agreed to teach a Kumihimo class. He continues to amaze me even though we've never met.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had my bro and SIL for dinner and I'm bushed. They're just back from a cruise from Germany to Hungary. Had a wonderful trip. 

Kitty hasn't been all that great. Have been to the vet often. Yesterday, she lost the use of her hind legs and doc says it might be neuropathy. It was terrible to see her dragging her hind quarters. Thought I would do something good and move her bed nearer to her litter box but that wouldn't do. She wanted back to her old spot. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She was better tonight and walked normally. Very confusing.

Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam. hope Avery had a great birthday bash (even if it was only for 2. Recipes were great again, thanks. Hope Baillie's homecoming weekend was great ( or is it next weekend?) Kate & Darowil, your summaries are always helpful. Thank you.
> 
> Our local University had a book sale today. What a mob! I managed to get a few books though.
> 
> Julie - your new Gansey's looking good but to me, it looks more turquoise than green.


It is a very deep greeny/blue. And thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, do hope kitty gets better.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd always assumed the vikings stuck to the east coast. But i guess if they got to America the east coast of Scotland is not very far. I had not heard until very recently that the vikings made it to America (I was reading a fiction book about archaeologists looking for Viking remains along th eAMerican coast- and before anyone asks I can't remeebr a name or author, but it was a mystery/detective one. I'm really bad at remebering titles and/or authors, or indeed many details usually even with books I enjoy! Maybe why I can read so many at once I'm not storing heaps of info about them. Never have even when only read one book at a time. David on the other hand reads one at a time and takes ages as he tries to take in everything as he reads.


There is a Viking settlement in Newfoundland, Canada. I saw a trip advertised for an 8 day trip to Newfoundland to explore it.

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to sleep for a week reading all that you do in one day. yeay for mathew teaching the class. --- sam



pacer said:


> The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.
> 
> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending kitty tons of healing energy to surround her with warm healing energy and get her back in the pink. --- sam



budasha said:


> Had my bro and SIL for dinner and I'm bushed. They're just back from a cruise from Germany to Hungary. Had a wonderful trip.
> 
> Kitty hasn't been all that great. Have been to the vet often. Yesterday, she lost the use of her hind legs and doc says it might be neuropathy. It was terrible to see her dragging her hind quarters. Thought I would do something good and move her bed nearer to her litter box but that wouldn't do. She wanted back to her old spot. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She was better tonight and walked normally. Very confusing.
> 
> Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.
> 
> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> ...


You must fall asleep as soon as your head hits the pillow Mary 
You have very busy days even when you are not at work 
Nice to here about Mathew keeping busy too 
And a happy birthday to your other son 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks. Feeling better today.


Glad to hear you are feeling better Liz 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can get King Arthur flour in the grocery store...at least in some.


Jacklou said:


> [ i don't know if king arthur flour has a store or whether they are strictly an online shopping experience.
> 
> You can buy it in grocery stores - Jewel - around here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Matthew I said "way to go"; so thrllled he will be teaching the Kumohimo class. I'd take it again just to sit in with him!

Thought of you this morning Mary as I am sitting here at silly 'clock as Nanacaren would say. I went to bed at 9 pm feeling really tired and now at 2:30/3 am wide awake. Got up loaded the dishwasher, made coffee and have started my day. More like me to just now be headed to bed....may be seeing a nap later today...LOL.



pacer said:


> The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.
> 
> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Liz. When they arent feeling well I wish they could talk so a to know more what to do for them.



sassafras123 said:


> Liz, do hope kitty gets better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw this on the daily digest. So much easier than the Kitchener stitch.
Check it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw this on the daily digest. So much easier than the Kitchener stitch.
> Check it out.
> 
> https:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

See if this works?- rather an inspiring story, although not everyone's style.

http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw this on the daily digest. So much easier than the Kitchener stitch.
> Check it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> See if this works?- rather an inspiring story, although not everyone's style.
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


Not my style but I'm still happy that the woman is finally getting recognition for her art and that she got rid of husband 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my style but I'm still happy that the woman is finally getting recognition for her art and that she got rid of husband
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops! Thanks!


Swedenme said:


> You have to take the s off Gwen for the link to work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I keep getting a pop up advert for a chance to win breast augmentation do you think someone is trying to tell me something &#128563;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the link without the dreaded "s" for the alternative to the kitchner stitch.

Thanks again to Sonja for catching my booboo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> oops! Thanks!


I learned that from over on main . I'm shocked every time I get a link to work . I usually start by saying hope this works 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My reaction also.....whatever floats her boat. 


Swedenme said:


> Not my style but I'm still happy that the woman is finally getting recognition for her art and that she got rid of husband
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned it here but failed to see the "s".


Swedenme said:


> I learned that from over on main . I'm shocked every time I get a link to work . I usually start by saying hope this works 😄


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't wonder, we marvel at all you do!


Indeed! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my bro and SIL for dinner and I'm bushed. They're just back from a cruise from Germany to Hungary. Had a wonderful trip.
> 
> Kitty hasn't been all that great. Have been to the vet often. Yesterday, she lost the use of her hind legs and doc says it might be neuropathy. It was terrible to see her dragging her hind quarters. Thought I would do something good and move her bed nearer to her litter box but that wouldn't do. She wanted back to her old spot. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She was better tonight and walked normally. Very confusing.
> 
> Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


I hope your cat recovers soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


She is growing up so quickly! Gorgeous girl. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is growing up so quickly! Gorgeous girl. :thumbup:


Isn't she just!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Feelibg so high and happy atm, have just watched NRL Grand Final and watched as the NQ Cowboys won their first Grand Final. Very intense finish, very close, 1 point difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Feelibg so high and happy atm, have just watched NRL Grand Final and watched as the NQ Cowboys won their first Grand Final. Very intense finish, very close, 1 point difference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The family does miss each other. This morning I woke up to a message that the meal train is being activated for the family starting with dinner for Monday. I signed up for Monday as life will probably be chaotic for them on Monday. I am used to the chaos and working with whatever family member is available to take care of food items. Within an hours time, Monday - Friday have dinners all signed up for and the variety is a good mix of meals for the week. Matthew and I will be picking up Tuesday's meal and delivering it to the family as one family wants to help out but has limitations. They have ordered a family meal from a restaurant so we just need to pick it up and deliver it to the house.


Fantastic support for the family.. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen!
> That is good- because it is likely to be autumn before I finish- depending on how hot it gets!


35c here tomorrow Julie! I hope you arent having it that hot just yet! :shock:

It is a real shock this changing weather sooooo much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, you are a strong woman and I know you can accomplish your goals.


Ditto from me too....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 35c here tomorrow Julie! I hope you arent having it that hot just yet! :shock:
> 
> It is a real shock this changing weather sooooo much.


This is my reasoning behind refusing to live in Aus. I just could not cope with such shock changes!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you read books by Jodi Picoult? DHs aunt gave me 2 of her books, Change of Heart & 19 Minutes. I really enjoyed both, she writes on topics that make you really think.
> 
> Desert Joy, I'm glad Al is doing a little better today, hope it keeps up.
> Well, no real rain just yet, just some drizzle & a few snow flakes( its too soon for that!)
> ...


I have read most if not all of Jodi Picoults novels. Loved them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my reasoning behind refusing to live in Aus. I just could not cope with such shock changes!


 :thumbup: I dont blame you. LOL Today was nice about 25c and no wind. Just lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I dont blame you. LOL Today was nice about 25c and no wind. Just lovely.


And it looked like Serena loved it- I wonder how she will cope tomorrow?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry that Kitty is having a hard time, but hoping her problems will quickly resolve. Glad she is moving this AM. Molly to vet and she is still in diabetic remission, bl gluc. 75 with weight 44.5 pounds. We are still watching what she eats, only her special diet dog food, and she will see vet again in December. I know what a worry it is to have problems with our fur babies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 11. I am too tired to read any more. Bed is calling me. Changing the time hasnt helped at all. It really takes a few days to get used to thats for sure. And I havent been sleeping as good as normal for a while now. Goodnight all. Take care everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> I have had to be absent for a while. I was having problems getting on here to lurk or to post. It seems my computer would freeze up and I was getting some pretty bad viruses. Jim took my computer for a day and cleaned it all up and thus far this morning, it is working fine.
> I have been awake all night. I am having the same problem a lot of you battle.insomnia.
> It seems as if I am staying so busy now. School always keeps Grandy hoping. I am still going to my knitting group every Wed. I am learning so much and really enjoying the fellowship with the ladies. We still havent made it to the LYS in Yazoo City. Jim said if they didnt go soon he would take me. I would prefer going with the ladies, as I wouldnt feel rushed. I have been saving my money for this trip for a while now.
> ...


Good to see you back Betty- hope the computer continues to work for you.
Do hope your back can improve- or they can do something for it for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They were in part of Ireland to as well as Iceland and Greenland
> Sweden, Norway,Denmark and Iceland have a very similar language , it is like they all speak the same language but with different accents and a few odd words thrown in
> Sonja


They sure got around didn't they? Knew about the Scandinavian areas-thats where they came from and east part of the UK, and as I said recently discovered about the trips to America.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The family does miss each other. This morning I woke up to a message that the meal train is being activated for the family starting with dinner for Monday. I signed up for Monday as life will probably be chaotic for them on Monday. I am used to the chaos and working with whatever family member is available to take care of food items. Within an hours time, Monday - Friday have dinners all signed up for and the variety is a good mix of meals for the week. Matthew and I will be picking up Tuesday's meal and delivering it to the family as one family wants to help out but has limitations. They have ordered a family meal from a restaurant so we just need to pick it up and deliver it to the house.


Does mean they expect to all be home by Monday?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do that to Margaret go to make something different and automatically make the usually


And the coffee did what I expected and gave me a bad sleep. HArd at tiems at the market- but the real problme came once I went to the 7pm church service, everytime we sat down I striggled to keep awake.
Likely wouldn't be here now but DAvid is getting home late and if I go to sleep likely to wake up and stay awake. And as have the market again tomorrow would like to stay asleep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As a Lab Tech, that abbreviation isn't something we would see on orders & we never saw charts, I guess that's why I never saw it.


Not too relevant to lab work! You would have many abreviations that I wouldnt recognise as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both sound really good to me!


No complaints as to his choice- they are both very nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are remains of Viking habitation in Newfoundland too. They must have been amazing seamen & either very brave or crazy to venture onto the Atlantic in their little boats. But I guess the same could be said for the Islanders in the Pacific


The book I can't remeber the name off was about a viking ship in Newfoundland (so I was actually using America as the continent not the US. Have I heard that they got as far south as South America?
As you say it is amazing some of the journeys made round hte Pacific as well. I hav eonly learned in very recent years that the Macassans (from a northern island in what is now Indonesia) used to trade with the Aborigines in the north of Australia and that was a fair trip in a small boat as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al doing better. Even has an appetite. Thank you for support. I think I may have given a bit of false impression of Dr. Iresha. She is a kind, competent Buddhist. She will make house calls when necessary. She cares deeply for her patients. For instance, this week I also told her about Al driving 102mph on dangerous, 2 lane Hwy 395, to pass before 18 mile no passing zone. She is calling his eye doctor at Loma Linda and having him transfer Al's care to eye doctor in Ridgecrest. Al will not know why. To be more precise re stroke remark what I said was I'm more afraid he'll did from a stroke. Hard in writing to convey full relationships.


I for one didn't take what she said negativelly but a reflection of how she saw the situation. Simply that it sounds like time you had more idea of what is going on with him.
Glad Al is a bit better for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. 1pm here on Saturday. It is windy and cold and sun that peeks through the clouds here and there. Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and look through the recipes. It definately feels like October out. Yay now I can wear my knit hats and fingerless mitts. ☺
> 
> Sam would toy please wish A very a very happy birthday from Canada for me. The boys are growing up so fast. All the ktp kids are.
> 
> Have had a really rough go of things lately and my stress has been at a all time high. I am trying to get some things set in motion. Don't know what the future will hold but I want to be ready for it no matter what. No need for worries every one. Just since the stroke I see things with a bit of claity. Think I have things to do that I should have years ago.


Facing this type of situation especially when young puts things into perspective- shows you that you aren't invincible. Hope you can work things out without too much stress- especially as stress will make the situation worse for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you read books by Jodi Picoult? DHs aunt gave me 2 of her books, Change of Heart & 19 Minutes. I really enjoyed both, she writes on topics that make you really think.
> 
> Desert Joy, I'm glad Al is doing a little better today, hope it keeps up.
> Well, no real rain just yet, just some drizzle & a few snow flakes( its too soon for that!)
> ...


I really enjoy her books (well don't think that's quite the right word for some of them especially)- they get you thinking and seeing both sides of the issue while making interesting reading. 
My Sisters Keeper is a heart rending story if a girl conceived to help her sister and House Rules is a worrying story of a young lad on the Autism spectrum


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so jealous - overcast - rainy - high 40's- i would take 90° any day. --- sam


Probably take mine over yours- but much warmer and I will choose yours! I will admit that your sis cold, especially so early in the season I would think. But then its warm compared to Bonnie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I wonder why I get so tired! At least I sleep well at night.


I get tired and I do nothing like as much as you do. I couldn't keep up with you for a week let alone ongoing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David is home and ready to go to bed so I will go to as I don't need to worry about him waking me up now.
See you all later tomorrow as I have the market again being a Public Holiday tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much time before we head out to church. I just wanted to let everyone know that Bella came home from the hospital last night. This was only possible because of the amount of home nursing hours she received for her care. It is still a wonderful moment as the family gets to come together once again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, glad Bella home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, glad Bella home.


Me too. Continued prayers for the whole family and all who help them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1mReJQX1wk
> 
> Here's the link without the dreaded "s" for the alternative to the kitchner stitch.
> 
> Thanks again to Sonja for catching my booboo.


I've bookmarked you Gwen so I can use it as I am going to try and make a child's hood cowl ( not sure what are called ) but I know what I mean 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She is growing up so quickly! Gorgeous girl. :thumbup:


She's beautiful Cathy and she always has a big smile on her face 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> 35c here tomorrow Julie! I hope you arent having it that hot just yet! :shock:
> 
> It is a real shock this changing weather sooooo much.


We are still having nice weather here , warm enough to have windows and door open but once the sun goes down so does the temperature and everything gets shut quickly 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David is home and ready to go to bed so I will go to as I don't need to worry about him waking me up now.
> See you all later tomorrow as I have the market again being a Public Holiday tomorrow.


How is the market going Margaret ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't wonder, we marvel at all you do!


Isn't that the truth. Mary, you make us all look lazy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, glad Bella home.


Me too Mary , does that mean both girls are home ? 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've read her books and have enjoyed them. Snow flakes --- not what I want to hear. I'm hoping not to see them until next Feb.


We have to have snow to make it Christmas but it could wait until Dec.20 :-D

I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I really enjoy her books (well don't think that's quite the right word for some of them especially)- they get you thinking and seeing both sides of the issue while making interesting reading.
> My Sisters Keeper is a heart rending story if a girl conceived to help her sister and House Rules is a worrying story of a young lad on the Autism spectrum


I read both of those too. As I said, she makes you really think. I gave my sister those 2 when I finished & she went out & bought others so we will switch when she gets them from her cabin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, great photo of Serena, she's always such a happy little one.

Mary, so glad Bella got home & hope all goes well with the recovery.

Gwen, thanks for the link, for some reason I simply can't " get" the Kitchener stitch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I saw this link over on main 
http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/trellis-vine-cowl.html
There are some lovely free patterns especially the cowls 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw this link over on main
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/trellis-vine-cowl.html
> There are some lovely free patterns especially the cowls
> Sonja


Very pretty, thanks, Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, thanks, Sonja


They are on ravelry to Bonnie , so that's were I've downloaded the ones I want


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up early. Picked up cake to celebrate my 39th AA birthday. It rained while we were in meeting. Yeah! We sure need it.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Precious Friends,
We went to Sunday School this morning. I just love getting out in this cool Southern weather. I seem to stay so hot and am freezing Jim. I am going to make an appointment with the endocrinologist tomorrow. I still have a lot of symptoms from hypothyroidism that just are not being addressed by my internist. We had to leave after SS as Jim just was not feeling well. We stopped at a Waffle House and had a good breakfast and he is now snoring at 12 a,m..
I plan to curl up with my knitting. I am determined to get all the strips made for my afghan this year. Then I can work on sewing them all together next year. Our bed is a California King Size. I hate working on something of this magnitude but it is the only thing Jim has ever requested. Isnt it funny how when you work with a few luxury yarns you just cant seem to enjoy box store yarns. Guess is that beer budget and champayne taste thing.
We have busy week ahead. Helping Angie this week, Volley ball games, and Senior night. Carly is in lo We all love the young man but he has no high school diploma and does not seem interested in training for some type vocation. I fear what the future will hold if Carley is the only one contributing financially. Prayer WarriorsHELP!
Mary, You and Bonnie always make me feel lazy. I am like Sam, I get tired just reading all that you two do. I am glad people are contributing for their meals. That is what we do in our SS class. We put up a sign up sheet and everyone takes a day and writes what they will bring. This poor family sure needs all the support they can get..
Cathy, Serena is really growing. She is such a darling little girl.
Mellie, you are always in my heart. I know you carried the financial stress for your family for a long time and sincerely pray you have some help now. You sure dont need to be burdened. We are so blessed to still have you with us.
Liz, I am praying for your little kitty. They are certainly more than pets. I am blessed to have had some wonderful dogs and cats over the years. Praying for you back and neck to give you a reprise from the awful pain.
Sam, I have watched Quantico, The Player, Blindspot, Limitlessall good new shows. Glad to see Blacklist, the Mysteries of Laura, Castle, Madam Secretary, and Goodwife back. Of coarse we watch Dancing With the Stars, The Voice, Amazing Race, and Survivor.Jim and I tape them and pass all the commercials!
Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday of rest and relaxation.
I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey there. 2 15pm and another freezing cold day out. Wind and rain. I really think we will be getting winter early this year.&#128533;

I am just thinking about life in general. Changes that should be made etc.

Made another purple hat today trying to use up all the small amounts of purple balls before I make others with the bigger amounts of purple. Just realized that I didn't take the pic yet. Oops. Will post it when taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, do hope kitty gets better.


Thanks. She didn't want to eat this a.m. but I enticed her with some tuna.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending kitty tons of healing energy to surround her with warm healing energy and get her back in the pink. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey there. 2 15pm and another freezing cold day out. Wind and rain. I really think we will be getting winter early this year.&#128533;

I am just thinking about life in general. Changes that should be made etc.

Made another purple hat today trying to use up all the small amounts of purple balls before I make others with the bigger amounts of purple. Just realized that I didn't take the pic yet. Oops. Will post it when taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Ditto from me too Liz. When they arent feeling well I wish they could talk so a to know more what to do for them.


I wish that too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope your cat recovers soon.


Thanks.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ASK4J....hope you will be able to post a picture of the hooded jacket. Would love to see it.


It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


She sure is a cutie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that Kitty is having a hard time, but hoping her problems will quickly resolve. Glad she is moving this AM. Molly to vet and she is still in diabetic remission, bl gluc. 75 with weight 44.5 pounds. We are still watching what she eats, only her special diet dog food, and she will see vet again in December. I know what a worry it is to have problems with our fur babies.


Tiger's glucose was 31, should be no higher than 12. She weighs about 8 lbs now. Glad Molly is in remission.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks. She didn't want to eat this a.m. but I enticed her with some tuna.


Do hope she gets better Liz , we do worry about them don't we 
Mine has decided for some reason she doesn't want to go for walks 
I have been having a fight with her for about 2weeks now. I literally have to hold her by the collar to get her out the door and every few yards she keeps stopping and looking towards home ,I'm lucky if we get about 20 minutes of walking and once I say ok I give up lets go home she practically marches me home . She has also taken to laying at the side of my bed rather than go out the back which is very unusual 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey there. 2 15pm and another freezing cold day out. Wind and rain. I really think we will be getting winter early this year.😕
> 
> I am just thinking about life in general. Changes that should be made etc.
> 
> Made another purple hat today trying to use up all the small amounts of purple balls before I make others with the bigger amounts of purple. Just realized that I didn't take the pic yet. Oops. Will post it when taken.


Lovely hat and pretty nice blue toenails too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


Your hoodie looks lovely I like the pattern panels down the front 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


Very nice. Love the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope she gets better Liz , we do worry about them don't we
> Mine has decided for some reason she doesn't want to go for walks
> I have been having a fight with her for about 2weeks now. I literally have to hold her by the collar to get her out the door and every few yards she keeps stopping and looking towards home ,I'm lucky if we get about 20 minutes of walking and once I say ok I give up lets go home she practically marches me home . She has also taken to laying at the side of my bed rather than go out the back which is very unusual
> 
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> See if this works?- rather an inspiring story, although not everyone's style.
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


Incredible story! It's wonderful that she persisted because she does have an exceptional natural talent, I wouldn't mind hanging one of these in my home!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was great - loved the paintings. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> See if this works?- rather an inspiring story, although not everyone's style.
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/nznews/artist-who-painted-in-secret-opens-exhibition-2015100318#axzz3naJZ2Xo8


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ask4j, lovely sweater, especially love cherry color and panels.Maya and I got to walk a quick half hour between raindrops. Now coming down in big gloppy drops. Wonderful. When we got to two horses we feed carrots to, there are now 4 horses. Will have to bring more carrots!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up early. Picked up cake to celebrate my 39th AA birthday. It rained while we were in meeting. Yeah! We sure need it.


Happy birthday!!! what a great achievement!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

heatherb said:


> I love reading all of your posts x thank you


Welcome, Heatherb! I hope you spend a lot of time with us. We talk all week, and then start over again on Friday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Once again love all your recipes and info. In particular the apple cinnamon scones. I noticed it's from King Arthur Flour--never heard of it because I am from Minnesota once the largest flour industry in the world. We have a special museum in what was one of the biggest mills: http://www.millcitymuseum.org/
> 
> Parts of this museum were tarred over under streets and under water ways but was excavated by volunteers, week end projects, over many years and now we have this wonderful museum where there's many things going on. Recently an opera with full orchestra on an improvised stage under the stars, concerts, weddings and other entertainment--plus in the newly built part, archived history--there's even a photo of myself (bragging here) from when I worked at General Mills when I was 19.


Welcome Ask4j! I am not sure I have seen you here before. If so, welcome anyway :-D

King Arthur Flour is in Vermont. I would like to visit one day, maybe next year, as we will (hopefully) be in Vermont in July? I think it is. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am posting quick before going back to read from page 1.

If you have signed up for the Christmas/Holiday card exchange, please check your emails! You should have your list as of a few minutes ago. Gagesmom, check your PM. You should also have it. 

Off to read some more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


I am so sorry to hear this. I am keeping you and Al in my prayers. I hope you can get some more information from his Dr. Be sure to get someone to help you, so you get some time for yourself, even if it is just so you can go to the grocery store.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oven-drying helps prevents wrinkles, too.
> Sam does this meant we should be getting in the oven after our showers?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot. Have to go off to bed, bad back and neck.


I hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.

A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got the list.
Thanks Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh dear. Prayers for the little one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And an hour less tonight as well.
> Have the market tomorrow and I had a cup of coffee by accident around 6 tonight so not sure how i will sleep. By accident you ask? I went in to have a hot chocolate and made my normal request without thinking.
> And I've lost all the front of one of my teeth, and last week lost a small part of a front one. And a few weeks ago I was in having repairs done to teeth that had fallen apart. And about a month before that I had my routine check up- with nothing wrong then. A check up was not good for my teeth! And no it wasn't the dentist missing things- mainly old work starting to fail now.


Margaret, you are starting to sound like my DH with teeth problems. Seems like every time we are to go somewhere, he breaks one, looses a filling or something. He had to have a filling replaced last Monday before we could leave for the week. Hope you get things fixed quickly, with little cost.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I got this morning . Popped in a charity shop near were I do my shopping and got all these for £1(1.50 US dollars )


That was a great price for all of those buttons!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from Va Beach Sharon lately?


I have been wondering the same. Hope she is ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And in Georgia we are definitely getting cooler. I told DH that I would even like a fire in the wood burnng stove.


Gwen, did you get hit with any of that flooding?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the cornflake macaroons are the 2nd last recipe in SAMs first post. I had to go back & check.
> 
> MarlarkMarg,I'm glad you are doing a little better, no fun being too sick to do anything . Take care.
> 
> ...


That is a LOT of meat! I am hoping that this was hunted, and not hit with a vehicle. I am sure it will taste good all winter. Does it taste anything like deer venison? Or elk? I like both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Al doing better. Even has an appetite. Thank you for support. I think I may have given a bit of false impression of Dr. Iresha. She is a kind, competent Buddhist. She will make house calls when necessary. She cares deeply for her patients. For instance, this week I also told her about Al driving 102mph on dangerous, 2 lane Hwy 395, to pass before 18 mile no passing zone. She is calling his eye doctor at Loma Linda and having him transfer Al's care to eye doctor in Ridgecrest. Al will not know why. To be more precise re stroke remark what I said was I'm more afraid he'll did from a stroke. Hard in writing to convey full relationships.


Yes, it's very hard in writing to convey some things. I am glad that Dr. Iresha is a good dr. and that she will have Al's eye care transferred to a closer eye Dr. And to have a Dr. that will make house calls is almost unheard of nowadays. I am glad Al is doing better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. 1pm here on Saturday. It is windy and cold and sun that peeks through the clouds here and there. Just marking my spot. Will have to go back and look through the recipes. It definately feels like October out. Yay now I can wear my knit hats and fingerless mitts. ☺
> 
> Sam would toy please wish A very a very happy birthday from Canada for me. The boys are growing up so fast. All the ktp kids are.
> 
> Have had a really rough go of things lately and my stress has been at a all time high. I am trying to get some things set in motion. Don't know what the future will hold but I want to be ready for it no matter what. No need for worries every one. Just since the stroke I see things with a bit of claity. Think I have things to do that I should have years ago.


Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh!! I inherited so many buttons from Marlas house after my grandmother died, good Lord, what I will do with them all, maybe I'll bring some for the swap table next summer?


You could certainly do that!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear. Prayers for the little one.


Prayers from me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a PM from EJS and she is being hit with some really heavy blows thrown by Life. She could use prayers and maybe some cheering messages of concern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will certainly add her to my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


Wow! That's going to be beautiful. What pattern are you using? I love the color


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.
> 
> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> ...


Matthew has a great eye for color, and would be one of the best to choose for softness! I love hearing how others love his cards as much as we do! How wonderful that Matthew has the confidence to teach a kumihimo class! Happy Birthday to your DS#1. Yum, brownies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't wonder, we marvel at all you do!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. Feeling better today.


That is good to hear!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


She gets prettier every time I see her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Feelibg so high and happy atm, have just watched NRL Grand Final and watched as the NQ Cowboys won their first Grand Final. Very intense finish, very close, 1 point difference.


Hello Heather! It's nice to see you here again. I did see the message from Gwen about you. You have been in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is a LOT of meat! I am hoping that this was hunted, and not hit with a vehicle. I am sure it will taste good all winter. Does it taste anything like deer venison? Or elk? I like both.


Yes, he was hunting. 
I actually like moose better than deer, particularly for burger, it's very lean, in my opinion as good or better than beefy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much time before we head out to church. I just wanted to let everyone know that Bella came home from the hospital last night. This was only possible because of the amount of home nursing hours she received for her care. It is still a wonderful moment as the family gets to come together once again.


I am glad she is home again. Prayers continue


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up early. Picked up cake to celebrate my 39th AA birthday. It rained while we were in meeting. Yeah! We sure need it.


Well done you, that's quite an achievement. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey there. 2 15pm and another freezing cold day out. Wind and rain. I really think we will be getting winter early this year.😕
> 
> I am just thinking about life in general. Changes that should be made etc.
> 
> Made another purple hat today trying to use up all the small amounts of purple balls before I make others with the bigger amounts of purple. Just realized that I didn't take the pic yet. Oops. Will post it when taken.


Nice hat. Nice hat rack, too! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope she gets better Liz , we do worry about them don't we
> Mine has decided for some reason she doesn't want to go for walks
> I have been having a fight with her for about 2weeks now. I literally have to hold her by the collar to get her out the door and every few yards she keeps stopping and looking towards home ,I'm lucky if we get about 20 minutes of walking and once I say ok I give up lets go home she practically marches me home . She has also taken to laying at the side of my bed rather than go out the back which is very unusual
> Sonja


I hope she is just being stubborn, instead of knowing something you don't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, it's great that Matthew is going to teach the class. He must be getting more comfortable with strangers. Happy birthday to your son.

Ohio Joy, I hope the poor little one can be found but with the current weather, doesn't sound hopeful. I hope they can find her as the unknown will be so hard for the family.

I blocked my scarf this morning, will post a photo when it dries.

Sometimes I think I need to add the word "no" to my vocabulary! My sister said my niece & neohew would like leather gauntlet mitts for Christmas, have just spent about 3 hrs beading the back of one mitt & am just not happy with how it looks. The kids saw some last winter when they went to Church hill, Manitoba but they are crazy expensive to buy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am praying for little Rainn that she is found safe and sound, warm and dry. And for all of the volunteers that are searching for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got the list.
> Thanks Tami


You are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he was hunting.
> I actually like moose better than deer, particularly for burger, it's very lean, in my opinion as good or better than beefy.


I'm glad it was hunted, not hit! I always worry about that. I would love to try it some day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Can't imagine what her family must be going through. I do hope that they find her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, as you can see from all of my posts bunched up on the last 2 pages, we are home from our week camping. The first couple of days were nice. Then the weather went down hill. I enjoyed my visit with Sam on Tuesday. It started to sprinkle just as I left him. Wednesday, the sun shown but it was really windy while driving to the next camp ground where we were to spend time with some friends who are full time RVer's. Some of their family live very close to there, and we were invited to spend time with them all. It was a great week/weekend spent with them. Unfortunately, the weather was terrible! We had gale force winds on Friday and Saturday, with scattered showers on Friday, and rain most of Saturday, and coastal flooding. We wend for a ride on Saturday afternoon, and it was really surprising how much flooding there was inland. If I really think about it, it shouldn't have surprised me, as that area has a very low water table, and many canals, streams, and marshes that flood easily with that much wind. When the wind is out of the north/north east, it pushes all of the water to the southern & south western shores of Lake Erie. The high temperatures were in the low to mid 50's. The sun has been beautiful, the lake almost calm, today. And inside the house is a whopping 63°! It's not too uncomfortable, but the bed is going to be cold tonight! And I will need to get a shower tonight so I don't have to freeze getting one in the morning before my dentist appointment for a cleaning.

I am keeping all in need, in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are at a whopping high of 2C/36F today & this morning there were snow flakes coming down. 
I've got the moose heart in the oven for supper, it's the only organ meat that I like. 
I'm trying to organize Thanksgiving supper at our house next Saturday, hopefully DH won't be combining. DS2 has to fly back to work on Sunday, that's why I want to do it a day early.
Well, better get back at my beading, see if I can salvage it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope she is just being stubborn, instead of knowing something you don't.


That thought crossed my mind too . She has always stayed downstairs ever since she was a pup but now these last 2 weeks she is constantly in my room and when I open the door on a morning she is laid right there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are at a whopping high of 2C/36F today & this morning there were snow flakes coming down.
> I've got the moose heart in the oven for supper, it's the only organ meat that I like.
> I'm trying to organize Thanksgiving supper at our house next Saturday, hopefully DH won't be combining. DS2 has to fly back to work on Sunday, that's why I want to do it a day early.
> Well, better get back at my beading, see if I can salvage it


What kind of beading are you working on Bonnie?

Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice photos. I was thinking of you this morning. DH is making Scotch Eggs and I wondered if this was truly a Scottish recipe. Here are 2 recipes for them; he is doing the 2nd one. He had them at a party a long tie ago and says he enjoyed them so he wanted to try making them.
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/eggs-recipes/proper-scotch-eggs-with-lovely-scottish-cheese-and-pickle/#tForhal6WSwJgk0F.97
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/baked-scotch-eggs/f0e01f73-fb39-478b-9a2c-f242359d24af


I believe that Jamie Oliver's are authentic. I haven't had any in years and just love them. My mouth waters just looking at the photos. I have never made them because of the need to deep fry and surely wished some restaurant would have them here, but in Texas? I keep wishing.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Praying for the missing 3 year old. Please let us know when you hear something. Breaks my heart to hear such things as I know it does everyone on here. Let us keep her in our prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....isn't she just adorable!


sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.

The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.

No other word yet.\

Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear. Prayers for the little one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, glad Bella home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo...I missed this. Thanks for posting it. I now have it bookmarked.


Swedenme said:


> I saw this link over on main
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/trellis-vine-cowl.html
> There are some lovely free patterns especially the cowls
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Joy! That is outstanding!.



sassafras123 said:


> Up early. Picked up cake to celebrate my 39th AA birthday. It rained while we were in meeting. Yeah! We sure need it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all the texture in this hat. Oh, also love the polish on the toes! I'm hoping to go get my nails done tomorrow or Tues. so they will look nice for cousin's wedding Saturday. No one will notice but it will make me feel like I look nice.



gagesmom said:


> Hey there. 2 15pm and another freezing cold day out. Wind and rain. I really think we will be getting winter early this year.😕
> 
> I am just thinking about life in general. Changes that should be made etc.
> 
> Made another purple hat today trying to use up all the small amounts of purple balls before I make others with the bigger amounts of purple. Just realized that I didn't take the pic yet. Oops. Will post it when taken.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely. Thanks for posting it. You can almost feel the softness. 


Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How old is Tiger, Liz?


budasha said:


> Tiger's glucose was 31, should be no higher than 12. She weighs about 8 lbs now. Glad Molly is in remission.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja dogs are so smart and seem to be able to sense when the owner has health issues. I hope not in this case but could you possibly be suffering from something and Mishka senses it?


Swedenme said:


> Do hope she gets better Liz , we do worry about them don't we
> Mine has decided for some reason she doesn't want to go for walks
> I have been having a fight with her for about 2weeks now. I literally have to hold her by the collar to get her out the door and every few yards she keeps stopping and looking towards home ,I'm lucky if we get about 20 minutes of walking and once I say ok I give up lets go home she practically marches me home . She has also taken to laying at the side of my bed rather than go out the back which is very unusual
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible! Wiil be praying for this child and her family.


jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....our home thank goodness is safe but Athens (our town) did get flooding. And then this morning as I was about to post here (4:30 a.m.) It started pouring again and the wind was so ferocious te house was shaking. There was a loud noise that sounded as if a tree had gone done. We then lost power and they didn't get it back on until a little after 7 this evening. I called the outage with my cell phone immediately and then round 5 pm this evening called again and told the I certainly understood that there were hundreds with out power but that I was gettg concerned since some of my meds have to be refrigerated and had been over 12 hours already without power. Halleluyah they arrived about an hour later and had us up and running in no time. At that point there were still just in my area around 420 homes w/o power.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, did you get hit with any of that flooding?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news....continuing prayers for her and her family and the rest of the community. Quite a scare and heart stopper for all involved.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear that the little one has been found, I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise GOD!!! A miracle for sure. 


jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That thought crossed my mind too . She has always stayed downstairs ever since she was a pup but now these last 2 weeks she is constantly in my room and when I open the door on a morning she is laid right there


Is she guarding your DH? Seems that she doesn't want to go far from home or your bedroom. She could be warning one of you that something is wrong with your body.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


I am reading backwards so trying to piece things together. This sounds like a wonderful blessing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praise GOD!!! A miracle for sure.


It absolutely has to have been God's work, Gwen, that she has been found alive. The searchers and, I suspect, the family were close to giving up hope. I would not have thought she'd wander as far south as she did. Don and Ben were searching east of there toward the marshy ground and into the wildlife preserve--not a good place for anyone in the dark, much less a three-year-old's size.

Thank you for your prayers, friends.

Hugs to you all,

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


It looks like it should keep you warm. I agree with adding some type of closure to it. Very nicely done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That thought crossed my mind too . She has always stayed downstairs ever since she was a pup but now these last 2 weeks she is constantly in my room and when I open the door on a morning she is laid right there


I hope she is just being stubborn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


Thank you God!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all the texture in this hat. Oh, also love the polish on the toes! I'm hoping to go get my nails done tomorrow or Tues. so they will look nice for cousin's wedding Saturday. No one will notice but it will make me feel like I look nice.


You will look nice, with or without pretty toes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful news must admit not what I was expecting but I'm so glad I was wrong . Such good news to hear 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....our home thank goodness is safe but Athens (our town) did get flooding. And then this morning as I was about to post here (4:30 a.m.) It started pouring again and the wind was so ferocious te house was shaking. There was a loud noise that sounded as if a tree had gone done. We then lost power and they didn't get it back on until a little after 7 this evening. I called the outage with my cell phone immediately and then round 5 pm this evening called again and told the I certainly understood that there were hundreds with out power but that I was gettg concerned since some of my meds have to be refrigerated and had been over 12 hours already without power. Halleluyah they arrived about an hour later and had us up and running in no time. At that point there were still just in my area around 420 homes w/o power.


I am so glad that you are safe! We have been gone all week, and when we are gone, almost never have news on. And then my face book on my phone quit, so I had no clue this was happening until this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What kind of beading are you working on Bonnie?
> 
> Sonja


I'm trying to sew seed beads on the back of my mitt but not happy with how the design is coming..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all the texture in this hat. Oh, also love the polish on the toes! I'm hoping to go get my nails done tomorrow or Tues. so they will look nice for cousin's wedding Saturday. No one will notice but it will make me feel like I look nice.


They finally booked a date then , I hope you have a nice time Gwen 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


What great news! I hope she recovers


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth. Mary, you make us all look lazy!


Sometimes I feel quite lazy. I have been knitting quite a bit this weekend while I am reading things on the computer. I did teach a class last Sunday and Monday and again on Friday and today. I also worked my regular job and now I am trying to catch up on laundry since the basement is not getting super wet when I run water. That got fixed a few days ago. I need to wash bedding, but I am focusing on the clothes that have been waiting for their turn to get into the washer. Today I took time to meet my son between jobs to feed him some lunch. He opened at one store and had 1 hour off before working a second store. He worked closing shift there. That is how he spent his birthday.

I am working on a hat for a little girl diagnosed with cancer. There is a simple fairisle design on it. The directions for the color changes is written wrong compared to the picture of the hat so I am having to concentrate to do it the way it is shown instead of written. I know how to adjust, but I am disappointed that I spent good money for a book of patterns and one of the patterns so far is messed up. I feel sorry for people just learning to knit and follow directions as they might think they are making mistakes when they follow the directions. I am almost done with the color work part of the hat and then a little bit more of knitting before it is finished. The next hat will be much brighter than the current one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you are feeling better by now.


Thanks -feel better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How awful. Prayers that the searchers find her safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja dogs are so smart and seem to be able to sense when the owner has health issues. I hope not in this case but could you possibly be suffering from something and Mishka senses it?


Don't know what the problem is but I can't sleep again and I just knew she was at the door so I opened it and now she is laid at the side of the bed again 
At least one of us is asleep . I feel fine no aches no pains only problem I have is my allergies are driving me nuts I don't know where to itch first
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he was hunting.
> I actually like moose better than deer, particularly for burger, it's very lean, in my opinion as good or better than beefy.


I prefer moose to deer as well but don't know anyone that's willing to part with any moose meat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm trying to sew seed beads on the back of my mitt but not happy with how the design is coming..


Those look really nice and warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I feel quite lazy. I have been knitting quite a bit this weekend while I am reading things on the computer. I did teach a class last Sunday and Monday and again on Friday and today. I also worked my regular job and now I am trying to catch up on laundry since the basement is not getting super wet when I run water. That got fixed a few days ago. I need to wash bedding, but I am focusing on the clothes that have been waiting for their turn to get into the washer. Today I took time to meet my son between jobs to feed him some lunch. He opened at one store and had 1 hour off before working a second store. He worked closing shift there. That is how he spent his birthday.
> 
> I am working on a hat for a little girl diagnosed with cancer. There is a simple fairisle design on it. The directions for the color changes is written wrong compared to the picture of the hat so I am having to concentrate to do it the way it is shown instead of written. I know how to adjust, but I am disappointed that I spent good money for a book of patterns and one of the patterns so far is messed up. I feel sorry for people just learning to knit and follow directions as they might think they are making mistakes when they follow the directions. I am almost done with the color work part of the hat and then a little bit more of knitting before it is finished. The next hat will be much brighter than the current one.


Have you checked for corrections? If you don't find any corrections, you might want to notify the author/publisher. That is really disappointing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks -feel better today.


I am glad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news. Hope that she is okay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm trying to sew seed beads on the back of my mitt but not happy with how the design is coming..


They are beautiful Bonnie. I love them . I bet they keep your feet lovely and warm or are you giving them away as a gift ? 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....our home thank goodness is safe but Athens (our town) did get flooding. And then this morning as I was about to post here (4:30 a.m.) It started pouring again and the wind was so ferocious te house was shaking. There was a loud noise that sounded as if a tree had gone done. We then lost power and they didn't get it back on until a little after 7 this evening. I called the outage with my cell phone immediately and then round 5 pm this evening called again and told the I certainly understood that there were hundreds with out power but that I was gettg concerned since some of my meds have to be refrigerated and had been over 12 hours already without power. Halleluyah they arrived about an hour later and had us up and running in no time. At that point there were still just in my area around 420 homes w/o power.


Glad you are safe and that the power is back up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Me too Mary , does that mean both girls are home ?
> Sonja


Absolutely. The family is back together except the oldest who is at college. She is not far from home though. I went shopping for ingredients to make dinner for their family tomorrow evening. I got fresh fruits and vegetables to go with the pizza casserole. The boys will help me with the vegetables. I am just glad the shopping part of that is done so I can come home and cook the food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm trying to sew seed beads on the back of my mitt but not happy with how the design is coming..


Nice work, Bonnie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I feel quite lazy. I have been knitting quite a bit this weekend while I am reading things on the computer. I did teach a class last Sunday and Monday and again on Friday and today. I also worked my regular job and now I am trying to catch up on laundry since the basement is not getting super wet when I run water. That got fixed a few days ago. I need to wash bedding, but I am focusing on the clothes that have been waiting for their turn to get into the washer. Today I took time to meet my son between jobs to feed him some lunch. He opened at one store and had 1 hour off before working a second store. He worked closing shift there. That is how he spent his birthday.
> 
> I am working on a hat for a little girl diagnosed with cancer. There is a simple fairisle design on it. The directions for the color changes is written wrong compared to the picture of the hat so I am having to concentrate to do it the way it is shown instead of written. I know how to adjust, but I am disappointed that I spent good money for a book of patterns and one of the patterns so far is messed up. I feel sorry for people just learning to knit and follow directions as they might think they are making mistakes when they follow the directions. I am almost done with the color work part of the hat and then a little bit more of knitting before it is finished. The next hat will be much brighter than the current one.


How I hate that disease . It's so unfair no one should have to go through that never mind a little child . I hope she has a good chance of recovering . 
Maybe your son can celebrate his birthday on his day off , hope he gets to do something nice 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad you are safe and that the power is back up.


Im glad to Gwen sounds like a real bad storm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Absolutely. The family is back together except the oldest who is at college. She is not far from home though. I went shopping for ingredients to make dinner for their family tomorrow evening. I got fresh fruits and vegetables to go with the pizza casserole. The boys will help me with the vegetables. I am just glad the shopping part of that is done so I can come home and cook the food.


I'm glad . Hope they are both pain free and recovering


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell Matthew I said "way to go"; so thrllled he will be teaching the Kumohimo class. I'd take it again just to sit in with him!
> 
> Thought of you this morning Mary as I am sitting here at silly 'clock as Nanacaren would say. I went to bed at 9 pm feeling really tired and now at 2:30/3 am wide awake. Got up loaded the dishwasher, made coffee and have started my day. More like me to just now be headed to bed....may be seeing a nap later today...LOL.


Actually, I was up until midnight doing laundry and knitting last night. Then I got up at 7 AM to continue doing laundry before going to church. I came home and did a few more loads of wash before teaching a class. I am now doing more laundry and knitting this evening. I really need to get to bed soon so I can work tomorrow.

Sonja, I do fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow. Not much insomnia for me. If the heartburn kicks in then I have difficulty sleeping. Sometimes I read a pattern to put myself to sleep. I usually don't make much sense out of the pattern when I do that, but I enjoy seeing patterns and dream about making them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are safe. I worry about my Charleston family. 
Liz, glad you are feeling some better.
Bonnie. You are a true artist. The moccasins are wonderful, love the beading. Are they lined with rabbit fur?
So so happy little girl is found. Thank you for update OJoy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I'm a tad envious you can visit Sam. Glad you are such a sweetheart or I might edge up to jealous.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad . Hope they are both pain free and recovering


They are not free of pain, but they are home. Bella would still be in the hospital if she did not have approved home nursing care.

The little girl with cancer is at stage 4. The doctor seems hopeful that they can fight it. It is in the shoulder joints, hip joints, spleen and thigh muscle as well as the bone marrow. The tumor they found in the stomach area had dead cancer cells in it. The other locations have live cancer cells. She turns 8 years of age in 2 weeks. The hat I am working on comes down lower in the back of the hat which should help to keep the back of the head warmer than most hats.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I'm a tad envious you can visit Sam. Glad you are such a sweetheart or I might edge up to jealous.


I have to agree, Joy, that Tami is a sweetheart; but the rest of your post made me laugh outloud.

Ohio Joy

Night all. Aurora comes at 'silly dark thirty' in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Bonnie. I love them . I bet they keep your feet lovely and warm or are you giving them away as a gift ?
> Sonja


They will be gifted but I have some.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are safe. I worry about my Charleston family.
> Liz, glad you are feeling some better.
> Bonnie. You are a true artist. The moccasins are wonderful, love the beading. Are they lined with rabbit fur?
> So so happy little girl is found. Thank you for update OJoy!


The fur around the top is rabbit but they are lined with fake sheepskin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are not free of pain, but they are home. Bella would still be in the hospital if she did not have approved home nursing care.
> 
> The little girl with cancer is at stage 4. The doctor seems hopeful that they can fight it. It is in the shoulder joints, hip joints, spleen and thigh muscle as well as the bone marrow. The tumor they found in the stomach area had dead cancer cells in it. The other locations have live cancer cells. She turns 8 years of age in 2 weeks. The hat I am working on comes down lower in the back of the hat which should help to keep the back of the head warmer than most hats.


No child should have to suffer cancer, such a horrid disease.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad you are safe after the terrible storm. Is that part of the hurricane we have been hearing about on the news?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hallelujah that little girl was found.&#128519;

Mary it breaks my heart that this little girl has cancer and has to endure all that is going to happen&#128546;&#128148;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, glad you got through the storm okay. Sounds like some of the storms that we get. Weather here has turned cold...finally turned the heat on today when it got below 65F degrees in the house. So glad we got the front area done. I still need to do some clean up and put the cushion on the bench and put a table and other decorative pots out there. I plan to plant some bulbs if it turns nice for another day or so.

Mary..praying for the little 8 year old; so very sad when that ugly C word hits anyone, but seems especially horrible when it's a younger person. 

Love the moccasins and the mitts will be wonderful...your work is so good. I'm so amazed & heartened by all the wonderful things this group can produce.

Off to the dentist tomorrow for the crown completion and our living room furniture comes on Tuesday. I'm having my DSIL and her friend over for lunch on Wednesday and then will take her home with whatever furniture from our living room or family room that she may want. The rest will be donated to Goodwill...still great structurally and will look fine with slip cover or new upholstery if someone can do that themselves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I'm a tad envious you can visit Sam. Glad you are such a sweetheart or I might edge up to jealous.


You are welcome. :lol: Thank you! You can still be envious or jealous. I really enjoy visiting Sam. And if it wasn't for a GPS I wouldn't be able to do it on my own. I am so glad I found KTP! I have met so many wonderful people here, in person, and virtually! I hope one day to make it your way, so I can meet you, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have to agree, Joy, that Tami is a sweetheart; but the rest of your post made me laugh outloud.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Night all. Aurora comes at 'silly dark thirty' in the morning.


Thank you, Joy! I think you need some sleep, if Aurora comes that early. Would it not be better for all of you, if she spent the night when she has to be there that early?

Can't wait to see you and Don on Tuesday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Joy! I think you need some sleep, if Aurora comes that early. Would it not be better for all of you, if she spent the night when she has to be there that early?
> 
> Can't wait to see you and Don on Tuesday!


Tami, besides being our Fantastic KAP organizer, we'll have to name you our Goodwill Ambassador since you're able to be out travelling and meeting so many of our KTP friends...may you have safe travels and good weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


I love this! Terrific colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Incredible story! It's wonderful that she persisted because she does have an exceptional natural talent, I wouldn't mind hanging one of these in my home!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was great - loved the paintings. --- sam


I do too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


God is good, her family will be beyond joyful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat and the blue toenails melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hey there. 2 15pm and another freezing cold day out. Wind and rain. I really think we will be getting winter early this year.😕
> 
> I am just thinking about life in general. Changes that should be made etc.
> 
> Made another purple hat today trying to use up all the small amounts of purple balls before I make others with the bigger amounts of purple. Just realized that I didn't take the pic yet. Oops. Will post it when taken.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great ask4j - great color - love the design going up the front. --- sam



Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i neglected to wish you a happy 39th AA birthday - that says a lot about you - all good. way to go. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Ask4j, lovely sweater, especially love cherry color and panels.Maya and I got to walk a quick half hour between raindrops. Now coming down in big gloppy drops. Wonderful. When we got to two horses we feed carrots to, there are now 4 horses. Will have to bring more carrots!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure what happened here - just glad she was found. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> the poor parents - tons of positive healing energy zooming their way and hopes that the little one will be found safely. --- sam
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my bro and SIL for dinner and I'm bushed. They're just back from a cruise from Germany to Hungary. Had a wonderful trip.
> 
> Kitty hasn't been all that great. Have been to the vet often. Yesterday, she lost the use of her hind legs and doc says it might be neuropathy. It was terrible to see her dragging her hind quarters. Thought I would do something good and move her bed nearer to her litter box but that wouldn't do. She wanted back to her old spot. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She was better tonight and walked normally. Very confusing.
> 
> Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


thats not sounding good for Kitty. Do hope she is OK.
Just seen about the blood glucose- that is not good at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my style but I'm still happy that the woman is finally getting recognition for her art and that she got rid of husband
> Sonja


Same here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I learned it here but failed to see the "s".


If it doesn't go blue after you have posted it its not live so just edit it and you should be right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


Wasn't the ground hot? SHe s so cute.

We had the equal hottest day on record for the first week in October- and that was on the 7th. After a fairly cold winter for us it is a huge shock. Fortunatelly a cool change is due about 9am tomorrow so things should be OK for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Feelibg so high and happy atm, have just watched NRL Grand Final and watched as the NQ Cowboys won their first Grand Final. Very intense finish, very close, 1 point difference.


Congrats- I gather it was in extra time as well. (do you follow them normally or just pleased for them as it is their first?).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm trying to sew seed beads on the back of my mitt but not happy with how the design is coming..


It looks good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not much time before we head out to church. I just wanted to let everyone know that Bella came home from the hospital last night. This was only possible because of the amount of home nursing hours she received for her care. It is still a wonderful moment as the family gets to come together once again.


How wonderful that she did so well. Jesus sure did look after her this last week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I feel quite lazy. ......


*YOU....LAZY?* ....what does that make the rest of us?!!

:shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is the market going Margaret ?


Slowly- not many people are stupid enough to buy wool or knitted socks when its close to 100! I of course was still knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up early. Picked up cake to celebrate my 39th AA birthday. It rained while we were in meeting. Yeah! We sure need it.


Happy AA birthday- congratulations indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope she gets better Liz , we do worry about them don't we
> Mine has decided for some reason she doesn't want to go for walks
> I have been having a fight with her for about 2weeks now. I literally have to hold her by the collar to get her out the door and every few yards she keeps stopping and looking towards home ,I'm lucky if we get about 20 minutes of walking and once I say ok I give up lets go home she practically marches me home . She has also taken to laying at the side of my bed rather than go out the back which is very unusual
> Sonja


Hope she's OK- sounds like a time when you would love them to be able to talk!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a call from Paula who is on her way home from work. She could barely get down the highway because the cars are parked along that part and then along the state route heading toward her house, west of town and past the fire station where a command station has been set up.
> 
> A 3 yo toddler has been missing since Friday evening about 7 PM--no coat, no shelter, no food. Don and SIL Ben have joined the volunteers in the search. Any more volunteers have been requested to stay away because of the traffic congestion along the roadways. We've had rain and temps in the very low 40s since Friday night. The area she went missing from is open country with woods and low, watery, and flat rural ground. The situation is not hopeful, even if she has not been taken by someone. Her name is Rainn and we are praying for a successful recovery of the child.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is terrible, the poor family. Like you say not souding good with those temperatures.
Just seen that she was found alive though no more news. HOw wonderful. Now praying for a full recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, you are starting to sound like my DH with teeth problems. Seems like every time we are to go somewhere, he breaks one, looses a filling or something. He had to have a filling replaced last Monday before we could leave for the week. Hope you get things fixed quickly, with little cost.


Yes I'm starting to wonder which will go next- and sometimes it just happens for absolutely no reason as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It's coming....possibly next week depending on how long it takes me to block it the way I want it to fit, plus I think I may add a zipper or some kind of fastener/closure--it get's cold here. The picture is after I connected the sleeves and started to knit the bodice and before the hood.


Beautiful and lovely colour.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Margaret! What time is it over there? I can never work it out and since your hour changed.....I'm guessing about 8pm?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are at a whopping high of 2C/36F today & this morning there were snow flakes coming down.
> I've got the moose heart in the oven for supper, it's the only organ meat that I like.
> I'm trying to organize Thanksgiving supper at our house next Saturday, hopefully DH won't be combining. DS2 has to fly back to work on Sunday, that's why I want to do it a day early.
> Well, better get back at my beading, see if I can salvage it


Love the bands- though I do think Fleetwood Crack is the wrong generation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret! What time is it over there? I can never work it out and since your hour changed.....I'm guessing about 8pm?


Good morning Kate.
Good figuring- 7.51! I get confused as to what that means compared to others. Guess for a while it means the KTP starts 7.30 and then things go back your end of the earth that must be when it is a nice respectable 8.30 Saturday morning!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I really enjoy her books (well don't think that's quite the right word for some of them especially)- they get you thinking and seeing both sides of the issue while making interesting reading.
> My Sisters Keeper is a heart rending story if a girl conceived to help her sister and House Rules is a worrying story of a young lad on the Autism spectrum


 :thumbup: Have you seen the movie My Sisters Keeper? Its very good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....our home thank goodness is safe but Athens (our town) did get flooding. And then this morning as I was about to post here (4:30 a.m.) It started pouring again and the wind was so ferocious te house was shaking. There was a loud noise that sounded as if a tree had gone done. We then lost power and they didn't get it back on until a little after 7 this evening. I called the outage with my cell phone immediately and then round 5 pm this evening called again and told the I certainly understood that there were hundreds with out power but that I was gettg concerned since some of my meds have to be refrigerated and had been over 12 hours already without power. Halleluyah they arrived about an hour later and had us up and running in no time. At that point there were still just in my area around 420 homes w/o power.


Glad you werea ble to get your power back in time to keep your meds safe. What a task trying to get everyone back on the grid again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I feel quite lazy. I have been knitting quite a bit this weekend while I am reading things on the computer. I did teach a class last Sunday and Monday and again on Friday and today. I also worked my regular job and now I am trying to catch up on laundry since the basement is not getting super wet when I run water. That got fixed a few days ago. I need to wash bedding, but I am focusing on the clothes that have been waiting for their turn to get into the washer. Today I took time to meet my son between jobs to feed him some lunch. He opened at one store and had 1 hour off before working a second store. He worked closing shift there. That is how he spent his birthday.
> 
> I am working on a hat for a little girl diagnosed with cancer. There is a simple fairisle design on it. The directions for the color changes is written wrong compared to the picture of the hat so I am having to concentrate to do it the way it is shown instead of written. I know how to adjust, but I am disappointed that I spent good money for a book of patterns and one of the patterns so far is messed up. I feel sorry for people just learning to knit and follow directions as they might think they are making mistakes when they follow the directions. I am almost done with the color work part of the hat and then a little bit more of knitting before it is finished. The next hat will be much brighter than the current one.


YOur idea of lazy is my idea of frantic!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Have you seen the movie My Sisters Keeper? Its very good.


Don't think so -I rarely watch movies as I struggle to keep track of who everyone is! My facial recognition leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Probably take mine over yours- but much warmer and I will choose yours! I will admit that your sis cold, especially so early in the season I would think. But then its warm compared to Bonnie


35.5c here today! About 95.9 the converter tells me. :shock: And its NOT Summer! Same again tomorrow with a cool change later in the day. Then 18c on Wed.

I washed curtains and windows this morning before it got too hot. Only the inside though so far but I did do the fly screens. I impressed myself.. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She's beautiful Cathy and she always has a big smile on her face
> Sonja


She does! Thanks for all the comments everyone.

Serena is the funniest little thing... so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have to have snow to make it Christmas but it could wait until Dec.20 :-D
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better.


I would love to experience a White Christmas... only once though. LOL And only for one or two days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 35.5c here today! About 95.9 the converter tells me. :shock: And its NOT Summer! Same again tomorrow with a cool change later in the day. Then 18c on Wed.
> 
> I washed curtains and windows this morning before it got too hot. Only the inside though so far but I did do the fly screens. I impressed myself.. LOL


Well the change is expected here about 9 a couple of hours earlier than originally so maybe it won't be too far behind for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Up early. Picked up cake to celebrate my 39th AA birthday. It rained while we were in meeting. Yeah! We sure need it.


Congratulations on your 39 years.!! And good to hear that you have had rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your hoodie looks lovely I like the pattern panels down the front
> Sonja


RE Ask4j.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the change is expected here about 9 a couple of hours earlier than originally so maybe it won't be too far behind for you.


 :thumbup: Was it very hot for you at the market?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Was it very hot for you at the market?


Yes- no airconditioning and we are on the annexe in the hottest part of the building. When I popped outside it was breezy but none of that reaches us. Next weekend should be OK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying for little Rainn that she is found safe and sound, warm and dry. And for all of the volunteers that are searching for her.


Me too..... poor little thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....isn't she just adorable!


She is! She is quite nice natured so far.... so good. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, for the prayers for the little girl who went missing 48 hours ago. SHE HAS JUST BEEN FOUND ALIVE!! Thank you, LORD.
> 
> The ambulance has just passed our house on its way to ER.
> 
> ...


Oh WOW! Fantastic news! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Bonnie. I love them . I bet they keep your feet lovely and warm or are you giving them away as a gift ?
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wasn't the ground hot? SHe s so cute.
> 
> We had the equal hottest day on record for the first week in October- and that was on the 7th. After a fairly cold winter for us it is a huge shock. Fortunatelly a cool change is due about 9am tomorrow so things should be OK for now.


No the ground wasnt hot yet as it was late morning. And it was only 25c here yesterday so not toooo hot


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Love the bands- though I do think Fleetwood Crack is the wrong generation.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OJoy, glad you got my humor.
Sam, Darowil, Sugar, thank you for congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am up to page 6 and just wanted to share this photo with you all.... back soon... It was pretty hot today so she just had a top on and some frilly knickers over the nappy.... cutie


Is she ever getting big, such a cutie 😊😀


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


Coming along very nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Coming along very nicely.


I seem to be doing the 'rounds' faster and faster! Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


That's looking lovely Julie nice to see the pattern taking shape 
I'm knitting boring stocking stitch but it will get interesting when I start adding the dinosaurs I have made my own top down toddler cardigan as I couldn't find a pattern for one in the size I wanted , I have even added the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons and maybe a couple of stitches under the arms . I think it's looking ok so far , if it turns out ok I might try it again with some kind of pattern in


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


Looking good. Hope the money comes in ok.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> They sure got around didn't they? Knew about the Scandinavian areas-thats where they came from and east part of the UK, and as I said recently discovered about the trips to America.


When I was in school I got in trouble once for saying it was really the Vikings that discovered North America not Christopher Columbus. There is evidence of them being along the Eastern coast long before Columbus. In reality the Native Americans were already living here. That is just my opinion


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking lovely Julie nice to see the pattern taking shape
> I'm knitting boring stocking stitch but it will get interesting when I start adding the dinosaurs I have made my own top down toddler cardigan as I couldn't find a pattern for one in the size I wanted , I have even added the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons and maybe a couple of stitches under the arms . I think it's looking ok so far , if it turns out ok I might try it again with some kind of pattern in


You are doing a wonderful job, looking good. 👍👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking lovely Julie nice to see the pattern taking shape
> I'm knitting boring stocking stitch but it will get interesting when I start adding the dinosaurs I have made my own top down toddler cardigan as I couldn't find a pattern for one in the size I wanted , I have even added the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons and maybe a couple of stitches under the arms . I think it's looking ok so far , if it turns out ok I might try it again with some kind of pattern in


Good going, Sonja! I like it- got real potential.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to be doing the 'rounds' faster and faster! Thanks.


You are most welcome. Time for me to head out and about get my errands done today. 
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Looking good. Hope the money comes in ok.


I am a bit anxious- I should have had a letter by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I was in school I got in trouble once for saying it was really the Vikings that discovered North America not Christopher Columbus. There is evidence of them being along the Eastern coast long before Columbus. In reality the Native Americans were already living here. That is just my opinion


And that of the Archaeologists.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Time for me to head out and about get my errands done today.
> Have a wonderful day


ANd time for me to ehad to bed so I get there today and not tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

915am another cloudy and overcast rainy cold day. My body 
Has been aching for the last few days. Working on a few orders. Will check in later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Toe won't show thank goodness....It's finger nail that look a mess but not gonna worry about it. Your so sweet with your comment and I thank you.



tami_ohio said:


> You will look nice, with or without pretty toes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG.....you made those!!! I just love the shoes/slippers.....I want a pair! The mitt is going to look wonderful I'm sure too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm trying to sew seed beads on the back of my mitt but not happy with how the design is coming..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary so sorry your DS1 had to work so much on his birthday. Is he still hoping to go full time at just one of the jobs?

Are you going to write the publisher or designer about the error in the pattern? You are such a good person; aways helping others. Wish we lived closer. You are a inspiration.


pacer said:


> Sometimes I feel quite lazy. I have been knitting quite a bit this weekend while I am reading things on the computer. I did teach a class last Sunday and Monday and again on Friday and today. I also worked my regular job and now I am trying to catch up on laundry since the basement is not getting super wet when I run water. That got fixed a few days ago. I need to wash bedding, but I am focusing on the clothes that have been waiting for their turn to get into the washer. Today I took time to meet my son between jobs to feed him some lunch. He opened at one store and had 1 hour off before working a second store. He worked closing shift there. That is how he spent his birthday.
> 
> I am working on a hat for a little girl diagnosed with cancer. There is a simple fairisle design on it. The directions for the color changes is written wrong compared to the picture of the hat so I am having to concentrate to do it the way it is shown instead of written. I know how to adjust, but I am disappointed that I spent good money for a book of patterns and one of the patterns so far is messed up. I feel sorry for people just learning to knit and follow directions as they might think they are making mistakes when they follow the directions. I am almost done with the color work part of the hat and then a little bit more of knitting before it is finished. The next hat will be much brighter than the current one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it was effects from the hurricane. I feel for those on the coast.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad you are safe after the terrible storm. Is that part of the hurricane we have been hearing about on the news?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too!



RookieRetiree said:


> Tami, besides being our Fantastic KAP organizer, we'll have to name you our Goodwill Ambassador since you're able to be out travelling and meeting so many of our KTP friends...may you have safe travels and good weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really! Lazy Mary is NOT. 


KateB said:


> *YOU....LAZY?* ....what does that make the rest of us?!!
> 
> :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* have you been able to reach your sister in Charleston or any other family there. Was seeing all the flooding in S.C. on the news. 
Praying all is well with them. Also how is Al today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good movie. 


sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Have you seen the movie My Sisters Keeper? Its very good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I was in school I got in trouble once for saying it was really the Vikings that discovered North America not Christopher Columbus. There is evidence of them being along the Eastern coast long before Columbus. In reality the Native Americans were already living here. That is just my opinion


Well the truth is still the truth, Caren, whether the ''adults'' around the student like it or not!! IMHO

Besides, Columbus never made it to the North American continent or anywhere north of the islands he came upon on the first voyage.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie you are really becoming another knitting ninja on the guernseys. I'd still be casting on....LOL.
Very impressive!

I've been working on a very basic cabled fingerless glove and had to frog at least 4 tiimes....kept dropping stitches. Reminder to self....don't try to knit when tired...LOL. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! I've added in a touch of green left over from the braided headband/earwarmer I posted last week; it will go wih it as a gift to oldest GD.



Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite nice. I love the color; it is coming through as a pale blue or dusty lavender possibly a gray on my screen. Oh, did you make the pillow it is on? It is pretty.


Swedenme said:


> That's looking lovely Julie nice to see the pattern taking shape
> I'm knitting boring stocking stitch but it will get interesting when I start adding the dinosaurs I have made my own top down toddler cardigan as I couldn't find a pattern for one in the size I wanted , I have even added the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons and maybe a couple of stitches under the arms . I think it's looking ok so far , if it turns out ok I might try it again with some kind of pattern in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, Congrats on your AA anniversary, missed that yesterday. I hope you've heard from your sister & all is well, some pretty scary stuff n the news.

Gwen, I'm glad your safe from the storm & have power back. Hope you have a great time at the wedding next weekend. Thanks for the lovely comments on the slippers, I took a class about 30 years ago & have made many pair since as well as mukluks. Not that hard to do but time consuming & hard on the hands stitching the leather by hand.

Sonja, I see the designer is off again, you amaze me that yu are s new to knitting but just take off with wonderful ideas.

Julie, you are really progressing with the sweater, looking great.
Well,i need to get moving, I have a meeting at the church this afternoon, to organize the fall supper, our big fund raiser. Usually feed about 300 a turkey supper, all food is donated, those who can't help donate $$ for the turkeys.. I'm going to offer to do potatoes as I have so many huge one I can peel a big pot in no time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie if you ever start taking order for the slippers/mukluks just let me know. I can only imagine how difficult working with the leather must be. Makes my hands ache to just think about it. There is a local shop here that sells moccasins but thing nearly as nice as yours.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, Congrats on your AA anniversary, missed that yesterday. I hope you've heard from your sister & all is well, some pretty scary stuff n the news.
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad your safe from the storm & have power back. Hope you have a great time at the wedding next weekend. Thanks for the lovely comments on the slippers, I took a class about 30 years ago & have made many pair since as well as mukluks. Not that hard to do but time consuming & hard on the hands stitching the leather by hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw thiis on the daily digest and cant wait to try it. It appears to me that it will eliminate any laddering when doing magic loop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morn everyone. 
I got a lot done yesterday, until a glass liter bottle of tea fell out of the fridge and hit my big toe. I was on the phone with Marla and all she could hear was cursing, kept asking what I'd done. It feels better today than it did last night, but I think I'll put off the craft room until Wed and just knit today, at least it is no longer throbbing, just a little pressure if I'm on it too much. 
Well back to catch up, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pickled radishes sound interesting for sure, I can imagine how it goes with added wine. 👍👍🍷


I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> buttons are always a good thing to have,I'm sure they will be apriciated very much.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The meal train works well if people sign up. For the most part, people will sign up if they see a true need to help. One of the people wanted to help but her schedule is so hectic that it didn't work out for her. I offered to pick up the food and deliver it as we have a restaurant close to where I live that makes family sized meals for a reasonable rate. All I have to do is pick it up and deliver it which is simple enough. I will be starting the week off for the family so I will make sure to bring fruits and vegetables to last a few days and I usually bring extra things for the children. I might see what is on sale for snacks to put into lunches. I always have to watch for eggs since one child is allergic to eggs.
> 
> Matthew is sitting across the room from me currently. We have spent most of the day together as we went to the bank and then to a yarn shop as well as the shop that sells his cards. He sold 1 card in September which is usually a slow month for pet stores. We went to the yarn shop to get girly colored yarn for some chemo hats for a 7 year old girl. Matthew asked what we needed and he immediately went to feeling yarn for softness and reading labels to see if they were machine washable. He picked out the colors and told me how to fit them into the pattern. Currently I am using orchid and will accent with magenta. The next hat will be a brighter pink and purple. He showed his current drawing he was doing and one lady told another that she has seen his cards across the street at the pet store. The ladies talked Matthew into teaching a Kumihimo class later this month. He agreed to do it. The store owner will order the supplies for people to purchase and Matthew will teach the people who sign up. The owner hugs her customers so Matthew got a hug from her today.
> 
> ...


Wow, you two had a very busy day. Matthew is very good at picking colors and definitely the softness factor, it's wonderful that he is teaching the Kumihimo, it sounds like he's getting more comfortable with groups of people, and great that they knew his cards. 
Happy Birthday to DS#1, brownies make a great treat. 
It is nice that you all have restaurants and such that do these things to help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has really become a bit addictive, Gwen! When I pick it up I don't want to stop!



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie you are really becoming another knitting ninja on the guernseys. I'd still be casting on....LOL.
> Very impressive!
> 
> I've been working on a very basic cabled fingerless glove and had to frog at least 4 tiimes....kept dropping stitches. Reminder to self....don't try to knit when tired...LOL. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! I've added in a touch of green left over from the braided headband/earwarmer I posted last week; it will go wih it as a gift to oldest GD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, Congrats on your AA anniversary, missed that yesterday. I hope you've heard from your sister & all is well, some pretty scary stuff n the news.
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad your safe from the storm & have power back. Hope you have a great time at the wedding next weekend. Thanks for the lovely comments on the slippers, I took a class about 30 years ago & have made many pair since as well as mukluks. Not that hard to do but time consuming & hard on the hands stitching the leather by hand.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morn everyone.
> I got a lot done yesterday, until a glass liter bottle of tea fell out of the fridge and hit my big toe. I was on the phone with Marla and all she could hear was cursing, kept asking what I'd done. It feels better today than it did last night, but I think I'll put off the craft room until Wed and just knit today, at least it is no longer throbbing, just a little pressure if I'm on it too much.
> Well back to catch up, hope everyone is doing well.


Sounds painful- have you get arnica for it!?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's going to be beautiful. What pattern are you using? I love the color


Thank you! It's from the book More Big Girl Knits by Moreno & Singer. It's the Susie Hoodie by Mancy Moore, and is pictured in Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/susie-hoodie

I choose it because I am tall and NOT skinny while most patterns are for petite and thin. The proportions are good and I didn't need to spend a lot of time altering them. For once I chose the smaller size!

After I was committed, book and yarn, to this pattern I found another I like as well called Rusila in the book, Viking Knits & Ancient Ornaments by Elsebeth Lavold (a Norwegian), which doesn't have the hood but a kimono like collar and similar cable pattern. I found this in a Swede shop on one of my adventures. I just may make this second pattern in a year or so (different yarn for a different look and feel)--it was tough going through all the shaping and cabling--I had made up several charts and check off sheets to get me through it because I don't knit for more than an hour or two in the evenings--marathon knitting is behind me--I need to move around more otherwise my joints and back start to hurt. (go to a senior exercise class 3X a week and feel soooo much better--not much different from 20 years ago). Here's the contents of the Viking Knits book on Knitting Fever: http://knittingfever.com/elsebeth-lavold/publication/viking-knits/

fyi Elsebeth is a Norwegian citizen even though the Swedes take full claim for her work and no mention of it is in her books. http://www.ingenkonst.se/ager_e.htm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed 
Sonja


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


Very nice! I like the pattern and the color and that's a lot of pattern knit for five days, plus the casting on takes a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


Fingers AND toes crossed for him, and you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Very nice! I like the pattern and the color and that's a lot of pattern knit for five days, plus the casting on takes a bit.


Thanks, Judy! The casting on is simplified since I discovered the stitch marker!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good going, Sonja! I like it- got real potential.


Thank you Julie and Caren . I am now wondering how long to make it as I need to start dinosaurs so they end just before cuff . Have to do them upside down to must remember that
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 915am another cloudy and overcast rainy cold day. My body
> Has been aching for the last few days. Working on a few orders. Will check in later


Hope you are feeling better by now Mel 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Caren . I am now wondering how long to make it as I need to start dinosaurs so they end just before cuff . Have to do them upside down to must remember that
> Sonja


Is this the same weight yarn as your last lot of Dinosaurs? Have you got them to measure?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....you made those!!! I just love the shoes/slippers.....I want a pair! The mitt is going to look wonderful I'm sure too.


They are gorgeous aren't they . Hope you show us a picture of your mittens when they are finished Bonnie 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite nice. I love the color; it is coming through as a pale blue or dusty lavender possibly a gray on my screen. Oh, did you make the pillow it is on? It is pretty.


Thank you Gwen .its a pale grey and will have black dinosaurs on to go with the hat I knit 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, Congrats on your AA anniversary, missed that yesterday. I hope you've heard from your sister & all is well, some pretty scary stuff n the news.
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad your safe from the storm & have power back. Hope you have a great time at the wedding next weekend. Thanks for the lovely comments on the slippers, I took a class about 30 years ago & have made many pair since as well as mukluks. Not that hard to do but time consuming & hard on the hands stitching the leather by hand.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie . It was more like I got fed up of looking for what I wanted and thought I could have had it knit by now , so I thought why not . 
Good idea about the potatoes :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fingers AND toes crossed for him, and you.


Thanks Julie , how's things in your part of the world has Spring sprung 😄
Is the weather getting warmer and have you heard anything about your insulation yet


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish you could share a little of your heat.
> It was beautiful here yesterday & today, 20C/68F but tomorrow we are to get a high of 6C/42F & rain, I'm thinking some may come down as snow😳
> I sure hope we miss the rain, the guy that rents our land still has 3500 acres to combine so we need nice weather. We still have about 150 acres to combine too.


I find it difficult to imagine such a large (to us) acreage! our family farm was 32 acres.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just trying to catch up as the wifi stopped working for internet activities on Saturday, (but will send emai)l. DH has linked his computer directly to the modem so I've 'borrowed' it whilst he's downstairs watching TV.not sure how much I will get to read.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie , how's things in your part of the world has Spring sprung 😄
> Is the weather getting warmer and have you heard anything about your insulation yet


Temperatures gradually rising around 17 to 18 degrees- nothing like what Margaret and Cathy have had, though. Rather better springb than last year. 
No nothing yet about the insulation.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank everyone for support. I'm so sorry I didn't write down names. I stopped by Dr. And wrote her a note about leaving Al. Safely next week. I missed her call as I was grocery shopping, but her office said it wasn't safe unless someone was with him. Cancelled my trip to Santa Barbara. He is doing better today but did not go to garage sales for first time in 33 years. His ADL has slipped, he has not shaved, needs a shower. Will handle that later.


So sorry you've missed your trip, but you are being a very caring wife and Im sure you wouldn't have felt at ease if you went. Bless you, and Al.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just trying to catch up as the wifi stopped working for internet activities on Saturday, (but will send emai)l. DH has linked his computer directly to the modem so I've 'borrowed' it whilst he's downstairs watching TV.not sure how much I will get to read.....


 :thumbup: Hoping you can catch up!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pacer, how wonderful that Matthew is finding yet more fans of his work.
I hope little Bella and all her family are going to find easier times to come. They certainly are 'sorely tried'


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

growing nicely....

:thumbup: :thumbup:



Lurker 2 said:


> Three days work on the green Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> growing nicely....
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, day 6 now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie if you ever start taking order for the slippers/mukluks just let me know. I can only imagine how difficult working with the leather must be. Makes my hands ache to just think about it. There is a local shop here that sells moccasins but thing nearly as nice as yours.


I usually just do them for family gifts, if I get the notion to do more, I'll let you know. There is a 95 yr old lady in town who sells them for about $40/pr depending on size but she doesn't usually put fur on them. The last ones I made for myself I didn't put fur as the bottom of jeans wears it off & they start to look poor years before the leather wears out. If you are really interested i could check what she has & send photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's going to be beautiful, I love the cable panel.
The Viking knits as some neat patterns too. Thanks for posting the link.
I also find I cannot knit for hours or my shoulder gibes me grief still.



Ask4j said:


> Thank you! It's from the book More Big Girl Knits by Moreno & Singer. It's the Susie Hoodie by Mancy Moore, and is pictured in Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/susie-hoodie
> 
> I choose it because I am tall and NOT skinny while most patterns are for petite and thin. The proportions are good and I didn't need to spend a lot of time altering them. For once I chose the smaller size!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this the same weight yarn as your last lot of Dinosaurs? Have you got them to measure?


Yes it's the same yarn and I've measured the dinosaurs . I was aiming for about 9" long but if I take in to consideration the gaps between buttonholes it will be 10" which I don't suppose really matters ? 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great haul, I even have some matching ones in my box.
> Isn't it crazy how expensive buttons have got in the fabric shop?


Yes, I sometimes buy charity shop clothing just for the buttons!!
you certainly got your £1 worth Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Yes, I sometimes buy charity shop clothing just for the buttons!!
> you certainly got your £1 worth Sonja.


I went back and got some more this morning not as many but still worth it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


Fingers crossed here too, hope it's working


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it's the same yarn and I've measured the dinosaurs . I was aiming for about 9" long but if I take in to consideration the gaps between buttonholes it will be 10" which I don't suppose really matters ?
> Sonja


I don't think an inch will be a serious problem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I went back and got some more this morning not as many but still worth it


Very definitely, compared with the prices I've been paying lately!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Temperatures gradually rising around 17 to 18 degrees- nothing like what Margaret and Cathy have had, though. Rather better springb than last year.
> No nothing yet about the insulation.


You don't want it to hot not yet any way , 17to 18 can be nice as long as you get the sunshine with it . Here was a proper Autumn day today leaves flying about everywhere . No doors open today 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I find it difficult to imagine such a large (to us) acreage! our family farm was 32 acres.


Yes, the scale of farms on the prairies is very different. When we first moved here my moms brothers couldn't believe the size of our machinery, said they had fields in Ontario where they couldn't turn it around & things have gotten much larger in the last 40 years. We have 1920 acres & our farm is now considered small.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You don't want it to hot not yet any way , 17to 18 can be nice as long as you get the sunshine with it . Here was a proper Autumn day today leaves flying about everywhere . No doors open today
> Sonja


I am waiting till after I have my shower- it is only 13 at the moment and I have the heater on in my bedroom, so I can avoid freezing (Bonnie would laugh!) Beautiful clear sky that augurs well for the day- has been very windy but that seems to have passed! I had the back door open much of yesterday so Ringo could come and go.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually just do them for family gifts, if I get the notion to do more, I'll let you know. There is a 95 yr old lady in town who sells them for about $40/pr depending on size but she doesn't usually put fur on them. The last ones I made for myself I didn't put fur as the bottom of jeans wears it off & they start to look poor years before the leather wears out.


I think maybe Gwen and I are your long lost cousins :XD: :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think maybe Gwen and I are your long lost cousins :XD: :XD:
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting till after I have my shower- it is only 13 at the moment and I have the heater on in my bedroom, so I can avoid freezing (Bonnie would laugh!) Beautiful clear sky that augurs well for the day- has been very windy but that seems to have passed! I had the back door open much of yesterday so Ringo could come and go.


It's sunny & windy here today but high only 6C/42F but at least things should be drying again.
If it's 13 in the house Julie I'd be shivering, never let it get that cool inside.

Well must get out the door to my meeting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fingers crossed here too, hope it's working


Thank you Bonnie I hope so .son was a bit can't think of a name for how he was maybe tetchy that's a good word for how he was today . Not happy sat in the waiting room and considering the amount of scans and waiting he has done in hospitals over the las few years today's wait was relatively short so he must have been really nervous today , me I would have been walking the walls months ago 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too Liz. When they arent feeling well I wish they could talk so a to know more what to do for them.


And from me. It's so hard to watch them struggle. Might be a pinched nerve, as this has happened to one of our cats, and he is on daily anti-inflamatory painkiller which is currently working very well.(re. Liz's Kitty}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's sunny & windy here today but high only 6C/42F but at least things should be drying again.
> If it's 13 in the house Julie I'd be shivering, never let it get that cool inside.
> 
> Well must get out the door to my meeting


This is the first year I have heated my house to any degree, here in Auckland- was another matter in Christchurch winters- I would not have survived without my wood burner!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


Everything crossed and saying extra prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I find it difficult to imagine such a large (to us) acreage! our family farm was 32 acres.


And our family farm was a 1/2 section which is 320 acres which is now considered small. Everyone helped everyone else out by going from field to field at plowing, planting and harvesting time. With the modern equipment and many families having farm corporations, the small family farm is becoming a thing of the past. It's either very large or on a smaller scale as a "gentleman farmer" where land is used for produce crops like sweet corn, watermelon, cantaloupe, pumpkin, and tomatoes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I hope so .son was a bit can't think of a name for how he was maybe tetchy that's a good word for how he was today . Not happy sat in the waiting room and considering the amount of scans and waiting he has done in hospitals over the las few years today's wait was relatively short so he must have been really nervous today , me I would have been walking the walls months ago
> Sonja


I can remember sitting in the same waiting room where I first received the "c" diagnosis and sitting in there on subsequent visits always brought the same fear back immediately so I can imagine what he's going through. I like the word you made up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can remember sitting in the same waiting room where I first received the "c" diagnosis and sitting in there on subsequent visits always brought the same fear back immediately so I can imagine what he's going through. I like the word you made up!


Don't think I made it up . I think I've heard it or read it somewhere maybe it's from Dickens or some other book


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping in prayer for a positve report


Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually just do them for family gifts, if I get the notion to do more, I'll let you know. There is a 95 yr old lady in town who sells them for about $40/pr depending on size but she doesn't usually put fur on them. The last ones I made for myself I didn't put fur as the bottom of jeans wears it off & they start to look poor years before the leather wears out. If you are really interested i could check what she has & send photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel honored! I'm definitely claiming you as a cousin.


Swedenme said:


> I think maybe Gwen and I are your long lost cousins :XD: :XD:
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami, besides being our Fantastic KAP organizer, we'll have to name you our Goodwill Ambassador since you're able to be out travelling and meeting so many of our KTP friends...may you have safe travels and good weather.


Thank you. (Curtsies and blushes)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy AA birthday- congratulations indeed.


And from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I'm starting to wonder which will go next- and sometimes it just happens for absolutely no reason as well.


Here's hoping nothing else goes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can remember sitting in the same waiting room where I first received the "c" diagnosis and sitting in there on subsequent visits always brought the same fear back immediately so I can imagine what he's going through. I like the word you made up!


tetchy is well known to me, BTW!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would love to experience a White Christmas... only once though. LOL And only for one or two days.


I would be more than happy to wish our White Christmas on you. :lol: The only time I like it is Christmas Eve and Day...after that, no way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


Looking good, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking lovely Julie nice to see the pattern taking shape
> I'm knitting boring stocking stitch but it will get interesting when I start adding the dinosaurs I have made my own top down toddler cardigan as I couldn't find a pattern for one in the size I wanted , I have even added the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons and maybe a couple of stitches under the arms . I think it's looking ok so far , if it turns out ok I might try it again with some kind of pattern in


Very nice. Wish I had some little one to knit for.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* have you been able to reach your sister in Charleston or any other family there. Was seeing all the flooding in S.C. on the news.
> Praying all is well with them. Also how is Al today?


I saw that today too. How terrible for everyone who lives there. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a very basic cabled fingerless glove and had to frog at least 4 tiimes....kept dropping stitches. Reminder to self....don't try to knit when tired...LOL. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! I've added in a touch of green left over from the braided headband/earwarmer I posted last week; it will go wih it as a gift to oldest GD.


I'm thinking I'd like to do fingerless gloves. My hands are always cold and this might just be what I need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


Keeping fingers crossed too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually just do them for family gifts, if I get the notion to do more, I'll let you know. There is a 95 yr old lady in town who sells them for about $40/pr depending on size but she doesn't usually put fur on them. The last ones I made for myself I didn't put fur as the bottom of jeans wears it off & they start to look poor years before the leather wears out. If you are really interested i could check what she has & send photos.


You're right about the fur. My SIL bought a pair at the trading post and the fur got ratty long before the leather wore out. I think she paid a lot more than $40. I think that is a good deal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> And from me. It's so hard to watch them struggle. Might be a pinched nerve, as this has happened to one of our cats, and he is on daily anti-inflamatory painkiller which is currently working very well.(re. Liz's Kitty}


Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


So sorry to here this sad news Liz but you know what's best for your kitty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looking good, Julie.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


So sorry it has got to this, the worst aspect of pet ownership- but as you say the kindest thing in the end. The drugs they use now are so much better than what I remember being used 50 years ago, when I had to put my Leo to sleep. (again kidney failure)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all--got tied up the last couple of days and didn't get to the computer much over the weekend--up to page 19 but need to go fix some supper.

I had to get out the long pants today! We really did have a nice long summer, though, so I shouldn't complain. It's just always a surprise when the weather turns so fast (I know some of you know exactly what I mean).

Hope to get caught up fully later. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to say that I am off to London tomorrow, staying with my son, going to Ally Pally and then hopefully moving into my new place, so I may not be able to post much. My prayers for all needing them and best wishes to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I hope so .son was a bit can't think of a name for how he was maybe tetchy that's a good word for how he was today . Not happy sat in the waiting room and considering the amount of scans and waiting he has done in hospitals over the las few years today's wait was relatively short so he must have been really nervous today , me I would have been walking the walls months ago
> Sonja


He certainly has reason to be "tetchy" I can't imagine how stressful it must be to have had his diagnosis. I sure hope he gets good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, hope all goes well with your move & you enjoy the visit with your son.

Liz, always sad when you have to put down a pet but sometimes thats the kindest thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think I made it up . I think I've heard it or read it somewhere maybe it's from Dickens or some other book


I'd never heard it... I need to read more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd never heard it... I need to read more.


Just a guess, could be dialectal for 'touchy'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


Oh Liz, so sorry to hear that. I think you are doing her the kindness of mercy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Just to say that I am off to London tomorrow, staying with my son, going to Ally Pally and then hopefully moving into my new place, so I may not be able to post much. My prayers for all needing them and best wishes to all.


If you're anywhere near Nicky Epstein where she is signing her new book at the Ally Pally which has enchanted outfits for 18" dolls, tell her "hi" from me and wish her well. I'm hoping I can take another class from her here in the US. Enjoy your time there and hope that your move finally happens without any drama.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summer is definitely coming- just been visited by a large 'blue-bottle' fly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Let me know if you need a pattern. I enjoy making them., I gave my SIL a pair last year because is always cold and she wears them at work even typing; she's an office manager in Wisconsin. And ravelry has lots of free patterns


budasha said:


> I'm thinking I'd like to do fingerless gloves. My hands are always cold and this might just be what I need.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


So sorry that Kitty is ready for her trip over the rainbow bridge. Sorry for you as I know you will miss her, but thankfully, you will do what is the very best for this beloved friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for asking. All ok. June, my niece, who lives on Broad, has her basement flooded. Carol, my twin is on higher ground. But there is only one route open off the Ravenal bridge to Mt. Pleasant. 
Al seems to be back to his old self. So I am thinking he had some kind of flu or tummy trouble. But I am going to talk to Dr.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry Liz. But as Julie said it can be the kindest things you do for your fur baby. We are still holding on to our oldest dog Leila tht has cancer. Not quite the time yet but will do the same thing eventually. You sure don't want them to be in pain and sufferiing In fact I told DH and DD that if the time for me to go happens and doctor assisted euthenasia is available for people to please do it for me.



budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've sent a FB message to DH's cousin after seeing her online to check on them but haven't had a response. She's in North Charleston.

Good to hear Al is better and glad you stlll are going to talk to the doctor.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. All ok. June, my niece, who lives on Broad, has her basement flooded. Carol, my twin is on higher ground. But there is only one route open off the Ravenal bridge to Mt. Pleasant.
> Al seems to be back to his old self. So I am thinking he had some kind of flu or tummy trouble. But I am going to talk to Dr.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy and hugs for you and your DS.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to go knit some. Took a long nap thisd afternoon and got nothing done.

Oh by the way for those who knit socks or use the same weight yarn for things MaryMaxiim.,com has their Paton Kroy sock yarn on sale for $2.99 a skein (usually for $7 something.)

Ta-ta for now...TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, thank you. Al is doing better today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, don't feel bad I live in Southern California, Mojave desert, and we have had showers on and off for 2 wonderful days. So, we go from over 100 degrees to 55-60 degrees at night. I sleep with window open so even Maya tucked under blanket. I'm not kvetching, it is wonderful sleeping weather. But if I don't have blanket on high and hands and feet tucked in my extreme ties feel like they belong to a corpse.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, so sorry about your dear kitty. One of the hardest and kindest decisions we who love fur babies have to make. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you amaze me. Here you are making your own pattern for top down sweater and I can still trip over pattern instructions.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been so depressed today. Just feel bored. Restless. I could go on. Lol.
Going to the funeral tomorrow for the family friend. My parents are not able to make it. 

Got the hat from yesterday cast off and knit the next one today. Have to make the faces tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. All ok. June, my niece, who lives on Broad, has her basement flooded. Carol, my twin is on higher ground. But there is only one route open off the Ravenal bridge to Mt. Pleasant.
> Al seems to be back to his old self. So I am thinking he had some kind of flu or tummy trouble. But I am going to talk to Dr.


I'm glad your relatives are safe, it sounds like the flooding could be worse before it's done as there is so much water to come down from the high country. Unbelievable they could get 24 inches of rain in such a short time.

It's obviously not his problem as he got better but when I would working we would. Often see old people come in very confused & it would turn out they had a urinary tract infection. After treatment they were back to their old self. Amazing something so simple could cause such devastating trouble.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> *YOU....LAZY?* ....what does that make the rest of us?!!
> 
> :shock: :lol: :lol:


Bonnie and Ohio Joy tire me out with all the canning and gardening efforts. I didn't even have time to get to a farmer's market this year so not much fresh grown vegetables for me to enjoy. I get to feel relaxed when I see what some of you are knitting. Julie's Ganseys amaze me and Bonnie's leather work is looking so wonderful. I get to smile at all the pictures of children and grand children. I don't consider any of you lazy. Some are just as busy as I am and others are relaxed. The stress that Sonja and Sassafras are enduring are more than I want in my life. I feared the loss of DS#1 for the first 3 years of his life. I am so blessed that he endured all the medical procedures needed to stay alive. Both boys bring me joy in life and I admire them for the battles and struggles they have endured and won in order to still be in my life.

Tonight I made chocolate nut clusters and chocolate raisin clusters for a breast cancer fundraiser at work. I think I made close to 4 pounds of them. Some are even made with sugar free chocolates. I had some caramel apple flavored candy chips so I did up some of the nut clusters with that. Matthew is donating 20 cards for the fundraiser as well.

I have been doing laundry tonight as well as making the candies and making a meal for Bella's family. She was at a doctor's appointment when I stopped by with the meal. The kids helped to put away food and put the casserole in the warmer. They all know me well enough so when I stop in they are really helpful in taking care of things. Matthew even researched how to make egg free brownies so the boy with the egg allergies could have some brownies. He used applesauce in place of the eggs. That was so thoughtful of Matthew.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew has a heart like you Mary. A wonderful young man.



pacer said:


> Bonnie and Ohio Joy tire me out with all the canning and gardening efforts. I didn't even have time to get to a farmer's market this year so not much fresh grown vegetables for me to enjoy. I get to feel relaxed when I see what some of you are knitting. Julie's Ganseys amaze me and Bonnie's leather work is looking so wonderful. I get to smile at all the pictures of children and grand children. I don't consider any of you lazy. Some are just as busy as I am and others are relaxed. The stress that Sonja and Sassafras are enduring are more than I want in my life. I feared the loss of DS#1 for the first 3 years of his life. I am so blessed that he endured all the medical procedures needed to stay alive. Both boys bring me joy in life and I admire them for the battles and struggles they have endured and won in order to still be in my life.
> 
> Tonight I made chocolate nut clusters and chocolate raisin clusters for a breast cancer fundraiser at work. I think I made close to 4 pounds of them. Some are even made with sugar free chocolates. I had some caramel apple flavored candy chips so I did up some of the nut clusters with that. Matthew is donating 20 cards for the fundraiser as well.
> 
> I have been doing laundry tonight as well as making the candies and making a meal for Bella's family. She was at a doctor's appointment when I stopped by with the meal. The kids helped to put away food and put the casserole in the warmer. They all know me well enough so when I stop in they are really helpful in taking care of things. Matthew even researched how to make egg free brownies so the boy with the egg allergies could have some brownies. He used applesauce in place of the eggs. That was so thoughtful of Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Last of the candies is set so I need to take care of some laundry and the candies and then get some sleep. It is always a joy to join the party and pray for each of you. I may not comment as much as I would like, but I do think of each of you regularly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't feel bad I live in Southern California, Mojave desert, and we have had showers on and off for 2 wonderful days. So, we go from over 100 degrees to 55-60 degrees at night. I sleep with window open so even Maya tucked under blanket. I'm not kvetching, it is wonderful sleeping weather. But if I don't have blanket on high and hands and feet tucked in my extreme ties feel like they belong to a corpse.


It is all a matter of what the body has adjusted to, I can't imagine needing heat in the Mojave- but I do recall when I went to Fiji in January when I was 15, leaving the aircraft in the middle of the night was like walking into a blast furnace- I sat around and dripped most of the three weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been so depressed today. Just feel bored. Restless. I could go on. Lol.
> Going to the funeral tomorrow for the family friend. My parents are not able to make it.
> 
> Got the hat from yesterday cast off and knit the next one today. Have to make the faces tomorrow


Good on you, Mel that you have knitted through the depression. Hopefully the sun will shine tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Caren . I am now wondering how long to make it as I need to start dinosaurs so they end just before cuff . Have to do them upside down to must remember that
> Sonja


Dinosaurs standing on their heads might not be quite what you are aiming to achieve. Heads might think it very funny though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> tetchy is well known to me, BTW!


Same here- not used often but know it. And Sonya's use of it sounded right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


How hard for you- but sounds best for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here- not used often but know it. And Sonya's use of it sounded right.


The only dictionary I have at the moment defines it as 'peevish' or 'irritable'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had to get out the long pants today! We really did have a nice long summer, though, so I shouldn't complain. It's just always a surprise when the weather turns so fast (I know some of you know exactly what I mean).


Sounds just like Cathy and I coping with the weather turning so fast. Lovely day today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. All ok. June, my niece, who lives on Broad, has her basement flooded. Carol, my twin is on higher ground. But there is only one route open off the Ravenal bridge to Mt. Pleasant.
> Al seems to be back to his old self. So I am thinking he had some kind of flu or tummy trouble. But I am going to talk to Dr.


An infection can have those impacts- I see Bonnie said the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The only dictionary I have at the moment defines it as 'peevish' or 'irritable'.


Thats sounds right and that I think is how Sonya's DS was feeling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CAthy I was wondering this morning how your Mum is going? Still going OK in her new place?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, we are high desert, about 3,000' altitude. We can get 50 degree difference in temp in a day. Winds are often 35-55 mph during Santa Anas and every couple of years we have a light snow. In winter it can get below freezing and add wind and it can get quite chilly with wind chill.
And as Al says, I have one degree of temperature comfortability. Below or above that and I'm over heated or icy cold. I have low thyroid, so like Sam, once I get cold I can't get warm without applied heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds right and that I think is how Sonya's DS was feeling.


 :thumbup: And with due cause in my opinion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we are high desert, about 3,000' altitude. We can get 50 degree difference in temp in a day. Winds are often 35-55 mph during Santa Anas and every couple of years we have a light snow. In winter it can get below freezing and add wind and it can get quite chilly with wind chill.
> And as Al says, I have one degree of temperature comfortability. Below or above that and I'm over heated or icy cold. I have low thyroid, so like Sam, once I get cold I can't get warm without applied heat.


I get the point on both issues!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Toe won't show thank goodness....It's finger nail that look a mess but not gonna worry about it. Your so sweet with your comment and I thank you.


Put a coat of clear polish on the finger nails, and they will be fine. And you are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morn everyone.
> I got a lot done yesterday, until a glass liter bottle of tea fell out of the fridge and hit my big toe. I was on the phone with Marla and all she could hear was cursing, kept asking what I'd done. It feels better today than it did last night, but I think I'll put off the craft room until Wed and just knit today, at least it is no longer throbbing, just a little pressure if I'm on it too much.
> Well back to catch up, hope everyone is doing well.


Ouch! Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


Keeping mine crossed, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


Sending you hugs. I know how hard that will be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Just to say that I am off to London tomorrow, staying with my son, going to Ally Pally and then hopefully moving into my new place, so I may not be able to post much. My prayers for all needing them and best wishes to all.


Have fun at Ally Pally, and congratulations on finally getting to move into your new home!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a guess, could be dialectal for 'touchy'.


That is my take on it. It isn't the first time I have heard it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is my take on it. It isn't the first time I have heard it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. All ok. June, my niece, who lives on Broad, has her basement flooded. Carol, my twin is on higher ground. But there is only one route open off the Ravenal bridge to Mt. Pleasant.
> Al seems to be back to his old self. So I am thinking he had some kind of flu or tummy trouble. But I am going to talk to Dr.


I am glad that your family is relatively safe. And that Al is feeling better. I do think you are wise to talk to the Dr. anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been so depressed today. Just feel bored. Restless. I could go on. Lol.
> Going to the funeral tomorrow for the family friend. My parents are not able to make it.
> 
> Got the hat from yesterday cast off and knit the next one today. Have to make the faces tomorrow


Sending you hugs. Knowing you are going to a funeral tomorrow doesn't help the depression. Love the hats.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew has a heart like you Mary. A wonderful young man.


I agree!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope the toe is better, it might be a small part of your body but it can sure hurt! Seem to be forever stubbing my toes on something, DH always laughs at me because he can't see how someone with small feet is always banging them&#128563;
Mary, all the treats for the breast cancer fund raiser sound wonderful. So nice of Matthew to research the egg free brownies.
I went to the church meeting, most of the ladies On the organizing committee are 75+& they asked several younger ones to come as its getting too much for them. I was the only new one who came. 
I came home with a list of duties, the phoning is already done, I'm to go to a neighbours who will be away for the supper & get a 5 gallon pail of beets & turn them into honeyed beets, I'll try to get them tomorrow or the next day & make them ahead & freeze until the 25th. I'm also to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes & work for 2 hrs. It will be w busy day. I'm not w regular church goes but I do whatever is asked of me by the people there.
I finally got around to loading my photos tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I learned to do an I Cord bind off on the shawls, had never seen it before but I really like it & will be using it for other things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we are high desert, about 3,000' altitude. We can get 50 degree difference in temp in a day. Winds are often 35-55 mph during Santa Anas and every couple of years we have a light snow. In winter it can get below freezing and add wind and it can get quite chilly with wind chill.
> And as Al says, I have one degree of temperature comfortability. Below or above that and I'm over heated or icy cold. I have low thyroid, so like Sam, once I get cold I can't get warm without applied heat.


Seems hard to think of you getting so cold when you are so far south.
Isn't it crazy how that thyroid can make such a difference in life, I too get so cold I can't warm up, my Under Armour long johns are my best friends in winter.😀
We had an old doctor years ago & I heard him telling a young doctor that so many people here were hypothyroid because we were on the Great Plains & the fall out from the nuclear testing in the Nevada desert floated up here. Sounded a little far out at the time but now I'm not so sure he wasn't right because it sure seems common here.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems hard to think of you getting so cold when you are so far south.
> Isn't it crazy how that thyroid can make such a difference in life, I too get so cold I can't warm up, my Under Armour long johns are my best friends in winter.😀
> We had an old doctor years ago & I heard him telling a young doctor that so many people here were hypothyroid because we were on the Great Plains & the fall out from the nuclear testing in the Nevada desert floated up here. Sounded a little far out at the time but now I'm not so sure he wasn't right because it sure seems common here.


We have the same thing in Utah, and it is called "Down winders". They have done much testing and found that what you say is true, there is also a proven incidence of increased cancers from the fallout. There is even some medical help for those so afflicted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just to say that I am off to London tomorrow, staying with my son, going to Ally Pally and then hopefully moving into my new place, so I may not be able to post much. My prayers for all needing them and best wishes to all.


Have a lovely time at Ally Pally and I hope you are very happy in your new home 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He certainly has reason to be "tetchy" I can't imagine how stressful it must be to have had his diagnosis. I sure hope he gets good news.


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd never heard it... I need to read more.


There are lots of words from around the world I am learning too just from chatting with all of you , but I do read a lot always have the library still is one of my favourite places to visit . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a guess, could be dialectal for 'touchy'.


Yes you are right Julie that's it , I knew the word was right just didn't know how I knew it . Need to start doing the crosswords in the paper again before my brain turns completely to mush 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Summer is definitely coming- just been visited by a large 'blue-bottle' fly!


Yes the flies definitly mean summer 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw it - felt sorry for both sisters - wanted to shoot the parents. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Have you seen the movie My Sisters Keeper? Its very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still think you are the lucky ones to be going into warm weather. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> 35.5c here today! About 95.9 the converter tells me. :shock: And its NOT Summer! Same again tomorrow with a cool change later in the day. Then 18c on Wed.
> 
> I washed curtains and windows this morning before it got too hot. Only the inside though so far but I did do the fly screens. I impressed myself.. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say at the speed you are knitting you will be able to wear it this winter and then it dawned on me that you weren't - anyhow - you certainly are knitting up a storm - i don't know how you tell where you are. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is looking great sonja - i envy your ability to make your own patterns. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's looking lovely Julie nice to see the pattern taking shape
> I'm knitting boring stocking stitch but it will get interesting when I start adding the dinosaurs I have made my own top down toddler cardigan as I couldn't find a pattern for one in the size I wanted , I have even added the button band so no sewing at all apart from buttons and maybe a couple of stitches under the arms . I think it's looking ok so far , if it turns out ok I might try it again with some kind of pattern in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy and hugs for you and your DS.


Thank you Joy and I'm glad Al is back to his usual self 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, you amaze me. Here you are making your own pattern for top down sweater and I can still trip over pattern instructions.


I still trip over k1,p1😄It's my nemesis I can never do a cuff without have to go back and correct some part of it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you are right Julie that's it , I knew the word was right just didn't know how I knew it . Need to start doing the crosswords in the paper again before my brain turns completely to mush
> Sonja


My dad used to love the crosswords- my little dictionary is the one he used to use- he learned very fast how to cheat on the computer crossword, after I had got him his laptop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the flies definitly mean summer 😄


It was such a big one too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going to say at the speed you are knitting you will be able to wear it this winter and then it dawned on me that you weren't - anyhow - you certainly are knitting up a storm - i don't know how you tell where you are. --- sam


I don't always, Sam- it is a matter of count count and count again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew has a heart like you Mary. A wonderful young man.


I agree with Gwen , both your sons sound like wonderful young men Mary 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Dinosaurs standing on their heads might not be quite what you are aiming to achieve. Heads might think it very funny though.


I bet I wouldn't notice they were upside down either till nearly finished 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds right and that I think is how Sonya's DS was feeling.


Yes Definitly irritable , didn't help that his portable oxygen bottle swung round and hit his bad leg as he was getting back into the car , but he was back to being calm again last night on the outside at least 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we are high desert, about 3,000' altitude. We can get 50 degree difference in temp in a day. Winds are often 35-55 mph during Santa Anas and every couple of years we have a light snow. In winter it can get below freezing and add wind and it can get quite chilly with wind chill.
> And as Al says, I have one degree of temperature comfortability. Below or above that and I'm over heated or icy cold. I have low thyroid, so like Sam, once I get cold I can't get warm without applied heat.


Do you get really cold or really hot all of a sudden . I had to have my thyroid killed off as it was very high and causing heart problems although I did like the weight loss , not so much the weight gain that the consultant said would go again after I was on the right dose of medication . He lied . 
But the sudden change in how hot or cold I am is so annoying 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeping fingers and toes crossed and thinking positively for a good report. tons of healing energy continuously heading your sons way to speed up the healing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why upside down? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Caren . I am now wondering how long to make it as I need to start dinosaurs so they end just before cuff . Have to do them upside down to must remember that
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry liz - sending a beloved pet over the rainbow bridge is so hard - hugs and healing energy zooming your way. --- sam



budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we are high desert, about 3,000' altitude. We can get 50 degree difference in temp in a day. Winds are often 35-55 mph during Santa Anas and every couple of years we have a light snow. In winter it can get below freezing and add wind and it can get quite chilly with wind chill.
> And as Al says, I have one degree of temperature comfortability. Below or above that and I'm over heated or icy cold. I have low thyroid, so like Sam, once I get cold I can't get warm without applied heat.


You sound like my MIL- she was never a comfortable heat. Almost always cold- but then she would be too hot and was known to pass out becuase she got so hot. One time she did this (at David's 50th) we needed to call an ambulance and the medical ones of us were all there looking at each other- do we need to do CPR? She came round just about the time the ambulance arrived. We then discovered that she had about three heavy layers underneath her two top layers- on a day in the 90s. As the only way to take layers off was to undress she hadn't bothered. But she didn't have your excuse of the large temperature swings- it was forcast to be hot all day and the nights aren't cold when it is that hot. 
It must be really hard to dress for these changes- we have desert regions are like that going from freezing to 90s in one day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe and uneventful moving day wishes from me martina. --- sam



martina said:


> Just to say that I am off to London tomorrow, staying with my son, going to Ally Pally and then hopefully moving into my new place, so I may not be able to post much. My prayers for all needing them and best wishes to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

why upside down? --- sam


Becuase the pattern has the dinosaurs standing on their feet doing the feet first- but she is doing the jumper top down so starting with feet will have them doing headstands. That sounds like fun Sonya- you should confuse youself even more and have them both ways!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad the nc part of the family is safe - abet a little damp - good news about al - still sending healing energy to keep him surrounded with warm healing energy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for asking. All ok. June, my niece, who lives on Broad, has her basement flooded. Carol, my twin is on higher ground. But there is only one route open off the Ravenal bridge to Mt. Pleasant.
> Al seems to be back to his old self. So I am thinking he had some kind of flu or tummy trouble. But I am going to talk to Dr.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope the toe is better, it might be a small part of your body but it can sure hurt! Seem to be forever stubbing my toes on something, DH always laughs at me because he can't see how someone with small feet is always banging them😳
> Mary, all the treats for the breast cancer fund raiser sound wonderful. So nice of Matthew to research the egg free brownies.
> I went to the church meeting, most of the ladies On the organizing committee are 75+& they asked several younger ones to come as its getting too much for them. I was the only new one who came.
> I came home with a list of duties, the phoning is already done, I'm to go to a neighbours who will be away for the supper & get a 5 gallon pail of beets & turn them into honeyed beets, I'll try to get them tomorrow or the next day & make them ahead & freeze until the 25th. I'm also to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes & work for 2 hrs. It will be w busy day. I'm not w regular church goes but I do whatever is asked of me by the people there.
> I finally got around to loading my photos tonight.


 Shame that more younger people never turned up . sounds like you will be busy again
Your knitted items are lovely Bonnie some persons are going to be really happy 
Know what you mean about stubbed toes how do doorways get in the way so much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go mathew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Bonnie and Ohio Joy tire me out with all the canning and gardening efforts. I didn't even have time to get to a farmer's market this year so not much fresh grown vegetables for me to enjoy. I get to feel relaxed when I see what some of you are knitting. Julie's Ganseys amaze me and Bonnie's leather work is looking so wonderful. I get to smile at all the pictures of children and grand children. I don't consider any of you lazy. Some are just as busy as I am and others are relaxed. The stress that Sonja and Sassafras are enduring are more than I want in my life. I feared the loss of DS#1 for the first 3 years of his life. I am so blessed that he endured all the medical procedures needed to stay alive. Both boys bring me joy in life and I admire them for the battles and struggles they have endured and won in order to still be in my life.
> 
> Tonight I made chocolate nut clusters and chocolate raisin clusters for a breast cancer fundraiser at work. I think I made close to 4 pounds of them. Some are even made with sugar free chocolates. I had some caramel apple flavored candy chips so I did up some of the nut clusters with that. Matthew is donating 20 cards for the fundraiser as well.
> 
> I have been doing laundry tonight as well as making the candies and making a meal for Bella's family. She was at a doctor's appointment when I stopped by with the meal. The kids helped to put away food and put the casserole in the warmer. They all know me well enough so when I stop in they are really helpful in taking care of things. Matthew even researched how to make egg free brownies so the boy with the egg allergies could have some brownies. He used applesauce in place of the eggs. That was so thoughtful of Matthew.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is looking great sonja - i envy your ability to make your own patterns. --- sam


Thank you Sam . Must say I got a shock when it looked like a cardigan . Might try adding a pattern next time . I'm really glad I don't have to add the button and as I really hate picking up stitches


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hats - bet the kids will also - the salsa shawls are lovely. don't know where you find time to knit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope the toe is better, it might be a small part of your body but it can sure hurt! Seem to be forever stubbing my toes on something, DH always laughs at me because he can't see how someone with small feet is always banging them😳
> Mary, all the treats for the breast cancer fund raiser sound wonderful. So nice of Matthew to research the egg free brownies.
> I went to the church meeting, most of the ladies On the organizing committee are 75+& they asked several younger ones to come as its getting too much for them. I was the only new one who came.
> I came home with a list of duties, the phoning is already done, I'm to go to a neighbours who will be away for the supper & get a 5 gallon pail of beets & turn them into honeyed beets, I'll try to get them tomorrow or the next day & make them ahead & freeze until the 25th. I'm also to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes & work for 2 hrs. It will be w busy day. I'm not w regular church goes but I do whatever is asked of me by the people there.
> I finally got around to loading my photos tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My dad used to love the crosswords- my little dictionary is the one he used to use- he learned very fast how to cheat on the computer crossword, after I had got him his laptop.


I like crosswords and sudoku , has to be the hard ones to solve though , I leave the easy ones for husband 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he on oxygen 24/7? i can definitely sympathize with him. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes Definitly irritable , didn't help that his portable oxygen bottle swung round and hit his bad leg as he was getting back into the car , but he was back to being calm again last night on the outside at least
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was such a big one too!


The only thing I don't like about summer is the flies especially bluebottles they are just so irritating buzzing about


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sudoku leaves me cold - but i love the crossword puzzles - work them in pen - brag brag. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like crosswords and sudoku , has to be the hard ones to solve though , I leave the easy ones for husband 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> why upside down? --- sam


Because I am knitting from the top down so when it comes to the dinosaurs I must remember to start at the heads


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> why upside down? --- sam
> 
> Becuase the pattern has the dinosaurs standing on their feet doing the feet first- but she is doing the jumper top down so starting with feet will have them doing headstands. That sounds like fun Sonya- you should confuse youself even more and have them both ways!


I'm confused enough as it is without adding to it 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is he on oxygen 24/7? i can definitely sympathize with him. --- sam


He can sit for a while without it but then he has to put it back on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sudoku leaves me cold - but i love the crossword puzzles - work them in pen - brag brag. lol --- sam


I work mine in pen to just means it's a bit of a mess when /if I finish 😄
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so are mine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I work mine in pen to just means it's a bit of a mess when /if I finish 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too - is this a permanent addition? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He can sit for a while without it but then he has to put it back on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> me too - is this a permanent addition? --- sam


The cancer he has is unoperable , the treatment he is receiving is to hold it back hopefully , so I would surmise that yes it's permanent


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Five days worth of knitting on my Guernsey- I am back off to bed- too early for the money to be in the bank yet!


Looking lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from hospital with my oldest . He had to go for a scan to see if the chemo is doing any good so now the wait begins for the results to come through . Doctor should have them when he goes back for his check before he goes in for his next round of chemo so fingers crossed
> Sonja


I have everything crossed Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Temperatures gradually rising around 17 to 18 degrees- nothing like what Margaret and Cathy have had, though. Rather better springb than last year.
> No nothing yet about the insulation.


Our cool (cold) changed arrived this afternoon... it dropped from 35.5c down to 17c in 2 hours. :shock: I have a dressing gown around my shoulders now. Good grief. Hoping to get a much cooler/better sleep tonight though. Last night we only went down to 19c. Crazy weather for Spring... I hope it doesnt mean that we are to have an extra extra hot Summer. Oh and there are bushfires all over the place already.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I have everything crossed Sonja.


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Our cool (cold) changed arrived this afternoon... it dropped from 35.5c down to 17c in 2 hours. :shock: I have a dressing gown around my shoulders now. Good grief. Hoping to get a much cooler/better sleep tonight though. Last night we only went down to 19c. Crazy weather for Spring... I hope it doesnt mean that we are to have an extra extra hot Summer. Oh and there are bushfires all over the place already.


That does not bode well for the for the summer if you are already getting bush fires


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I would be more than happy to wish our White Christmas on you. :lol: The only time I like it is Christmas Eve and Day...after that, no way.


 :thumbup: Thats all I want too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to here this sad news Liz but you know what's best for your kitty


Thinking of you as you go through this Liz


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> CAthy I was wondering this morning how your Mum is going? Still going OK in her new place?


Pretty good. She was weighed a few days ago and has gained just under a kilo in the last 4 weeks. She looks really well. The confusion/connecting thing is about the same I think.... when physio try her walking with her frame she is leaning right back so they need to hold her upright. She thinks she is standing straight though.  She is doing pretty good when I do crosswords with her though., and eating well and is settled in herself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope the toe is better, it might be a small part of your body but it can sure hurt! Seem to be forever stubbing my toes on something, DH always laughs at me because he can't see how someone with small feet is always banging them😳
> Mary, all the treats for the breast cancer fund raiser sound wonderful. So nice of Matthew to research the egg free brownies.
> I went to the church meeting, most of the ladies On the organizing committee are 75+& they asked several younger ones to come as its getting too much for them. I was the only new one who came.
> I came home with a list of duties, the phoning is already done, I'm to go to a neighbours who will be away for the supper & get a 5 gallon pail of beets & turn them into honeyed beets, I'll try to get them tomorrow or the next day & make them ahead & freeze until the 25th. I'm also to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes & work for 2 hrs. It will be w busy day. I'm not w regular church goes but I do whatever is asked of me by the people there.
> I finally got around to loading my photos tonight.


Great work... all lovely. Boy you are such a busy lady. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I like crosswords and sudoku , has to be the hard ones to solve though , I leave the easy ones for husband 😄


I am not good at crosswords but I do like sudoku.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not good at crosswords but I do like sudoku.


Crosswords get me thinking all day and even the next . Husband laughs because all of a sudden I will jump up and say yes I've got it and asks if I'm still doing yesterday's crossword , I'll even do sudoku on the iPad

Glad your mum is doing better Cathy and gaining weight and settled in her new home 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like crosswords and sudoku , has to be the hard ones to solve though , I leave the easy ones for husband 😄


 :XD: :wink: I have never sorted out how to play Sudoku, although Alastair loves doing it, it depends very much on the puzzle as to whether I tackle it or not- hopeless at Cryptics! I used really enjoy the Newspaper Daily Cossword- but it is a very long time since I had a Newspaper delivered!- not into computer games currently- more important to keep the count right for my Gansey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The only thing I don't like about summer is the flies especially bluebottles they are just so irritating buzzing about


It is the worst part of summer here too- that and wasps, which some idiot allowed in, and now cover the whole country. At least I think it was deliberate on someone's part, may have been accidental!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking lovely!


Thanks Cathy! What did your weather do today!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our cool (cold) changed arrived this afternoon... it dropped from 35.5c down to 17c in 2 hours. :shock: I have a dressing gown around my shoulders now. Good grief. Hoping to get a much cooler/better sleep tonight though. Last night we only went down to 19c. Crazy weather for Spring... I hope it doesnt mean that we are to have an extra extra hot Summer. Oh and there are bushfires all over the place already.


I noticed your Geelong Fireban on Facebook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good. She was weighed a few days ago and has gained just under a kilo in the last 4 weeks. She looks really well. The confusion/connecting thing is about the same I think.... when physio try her walking with her frame she is leaning right back so they need to hold her upright. She thinks she is standing straight though.  She is doing pretty good when I do crosswords with her though., and eating well and is settled in herself.


 :thumbup: So all in all not TOO bad!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the worst part of summer here too- that and wasps, which some idiot allowed in, and now cover the whole country. At least I think it was deliberate on someone's part, may have been accidental!


You can have our wasps as well if you want , do not like them at all . Although I didn't see many of them about this year or butterflies when I think about it 
But my buddliea bushes didn't do well this year way to dry for them and they are what usually attract the butterflies 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can have our wasps as well if you want , do not like them at all . Although I didn't see many of them about this year or butterflies when I think about it
> But my buddliea bushes didn't do well this year way to dry for them and they are what usually attract the butterflies
> Sonja


I am rather allergic to both wasp and bee stings, so thank you but I won't be taking you up on the offer! Buddleias are wonderful for butterflies I used to have one in my garden in Christchurch, that and the Swan Plant for the Monarch Butterflies- we loved watching the Chrysalises for the developing butterflies. Presently I have a good crop of Borage, and some Nasturtiums coming up- fortunately Tim, my new grass-cutting man is a bit of a Botanist- although he did study it in Tonga- very willing to learn, and happy to help me with digging the holes I need- the lavender is in and flowering, and my friend Nadya goes north later today and has promised to bring me back a Tahitian Lime from her friend's Orchard- they grow them for export. I am taking the risk of planting into the ground here- so next winter I will put in a Magnolia Stellata which I always plant in memory of my Mwyffanwy- she loved Magnolia colours- and the Stellata is a link back to the garden I was planting for the children in the house we had in Mt Eden, where I had hoped to live out my days- but the ex had other ideas. Sadly little remains of my garden- the kids wanted me to take them back when they were up, when Fale and I married in 1993, the house then was valued at half a million, how different my life might have been had I had the courage to leave him at that point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow Julie the Gansey looks fantastic. Are you sure you don't have a bit of a knitting ninja in you as well? &#9786;

LizI am so sorry to hear about Kitty. Poor thing
It is hard to say goodbye to your fur baby I know but you have made a wise and caring choice. The rainbow bridge will welcome her arrival and take all her pain away.

Sonja I am sending prayers for you and your son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow Julie the Gansey looks fantastic. Are you sure you don't have a bit of a knitting ninja in you as well? ☺
> 
> LizI am so sorry to hear about Kitty. Poor thing
> It is hard to say goodbye to your fur baby I know but you have made a wise and caring choice. The rainbow bridge will welcome her arrival and take all her pain away.
> ...


Thanks so much Mel! I am finding it very hard to stop knitting this one! But need to work on Bronwen's shrug gluing down the joins- so I can get it to her soon. Too many things cast on! And later today I will be ringing the ChiaoGoo agent in Te Awamutu, she should be back from her overseas jaunt! $67 to spend!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat and the shawls. Can you tell me the pattern name for the shawls? Are they from ravelry? Simply lovely.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope the toe is better, it might be a small part of your body but it can sure hurt! Seem to be forever stubbing my toes on something, DH always laughs at me because he can't see how someone with small feet is always banging them😳
> Mary, all the treats for the breast cancer fund raiser sound wonderful. So nice of Matthew to research the egg free brownies.
> I went to the church meeting, most of the ladies On the organizing committee are 75+& they asked several younger ones to come as its getting too much for them. I was the only new one who came.
> I came home with a list of duties, the phoning is already done, I'm to go to a neighbours who will be away for the supper & get a 5 gallon pail of beets & turn them into honeyed beets, I'll try to get them tomorrow or the next day & make them ahead & freeze until the 25th. I'm also to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes & work for 2 hrs. It will be w busy day. I'm not w regular church goes but I do whatever is asked of me by the people there.
> I finally got around to loading my photos tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, lovely knitting.
I'm in my winter pj's with electric blanket on high. Waiting for it to warm up enough for our walk. Maya will be one muddy dog!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


Sorry to hear this Liz, but you are doing the kindest thing for her. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hats - bet the kids will also - the salsa shawls are lovely. don't know where you find time to knit. --- sam


Both hats were done while traveling, great car projects, no thinking & the shawls were done over about 2 months. I always do something when I watch TV. I was surprised how quickly the shawls were done, I think because there are only 28 rows of pattern, then straight stitch. I see the same designer has another pretty pattern done the same way, so it should also knit up quick, I may try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the worst part of summer here too- that and wasps, which some idiot allowed in, and now cover the whole country. At least I think it was deliberate on someone's part, may have been accidental!


You need to find one of the wasp trap bags that I got, I'm amazed how many are trapped in it. I should have put it out a month earlier but I was afraid it would attract more & the GKs would get stung but doesn't seem to be anymore than at the hummingbird feeder before. I'll definitely get another next year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hat and the shawls. Can you tell me the pattern name for the shawls? Are they from ravelry? Simply lovely.


Here youu go, Gwen.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa

Thanks for all the nice comments on the knitting.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Afraid that's not the case. She was at the vet's all day getting hydrated and having her glucose monitored. Kidneys are failing. They are so bad they couldn't even measure the function. I have decided that the best and kindest thing for her is to put her to sleep. So I will do that within the next day or two.


That is bad news, but, hard as it is, I think you are doing the kindest thing for her. Lots of hugs for you both!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good. She was weighed a few days ago and has gained just under a kilo in the last 4 weeks. She looks really well. The confusion/connecting thing is about the same I think.... when physio try her walking with her frame she is leaning right back so they need to hold her upright. She thinks she is standing straight though.  She is doing pretty good when I do crosswords with her though., and eating well and is settled in herself.


If she is reasonably content that is so much easier on you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to get in some knitting time on Aurora's afghan before Tami and her DH come in shortly after lunch time.They are going to SIL's (Chris, DH of Paula, DD#1) place of work to look at discounted cases for her beading and cases for his guns. I don't know if I will get to see much of them with school dismissals coming shortly after they get here--but my kids aren't dismissed at the same time. Lots of short trips for me in the afternoons.

Back to knitting. Have a great day. It is lovely here and the temps are climbing toward the upper 70sF.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw thiis on the daily digest and cant wait to try it. It appears to me that it will eliminate any laddering when doing magic loop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


Looking good Julie & it seems to be growing very quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Both hats were done while traveling, great car projects, no thinking & the shawls were done over about 2 months. I always do something when I watch TV. I was surprised how quickly the shawls were done, I think because there are only 28 rows of pattern, then straight stitch. I see the same designer has another pretty pattern done the same way, so it should also knit up quick, I may try it.


They are all lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you....I've downloaded it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here youu go, Gwen.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on the knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> We have the same thing in Utah, and it is called "Down winders". They have done much testing and found that what you say is true, there is also a proven incidence of increased cancers from the fallout. There is even some medical help for those so afflicted.


And here, of course, we have Down Winders, too, with the Trinity site. Some people are still in litigation about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you are able to have a good visit. I am envious that you two get to visit. 


jheiens said:


> I'm trying to get in some knitting time on Aurora's afghan before Tami and her DH come in shortly after lunch time.They are going to SIL's (Chris, DH of Paula, DD#1) place of work to look at discounted cases for her beading and cases for his guns. I don't know if I will get to see much of them with school dismissals coming shortly after they get here--but my kids aren't dismissed at the same time. Lots of short trips for me in the afternoons.
> 
> Back to knitting. Have a great day. It is lovely here and the temps are climbing toward the upper 70sF.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the worst part of summer here too- that and wasps, which some idiot allowed in, and now cover the whole country. At least I think it was deliberate on someone's part, may have been accidental!


I can't for the life of me think why someone might deliberately introduce wasps! :hunf:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{{{Liz}}}}}} I am so sorry about your furbaby. 

Sonja, hope your son's scan turns out to be good news. I know "tetchy," also, as "grouchy" or "out of sorts." Understandable in his case for sure.

Desert Joy, glad Al is doing better.

Mary, I know the family appreciates all you do and what a good soul Matthew is to find an egg-free recipe.

Betty, I hope you're feeling better as well.

If I missed anyone, it isn't intentional--continue to hold all those in need of healing and/or comfort in my thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Forgot I wanted to comment on the lovely knitting--beautiful hats, shawls, and Guernsey! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Let me know if you need a pattern. I enjoy making them., I gave my SIL a pair last year because is always cold and she wears them at work even typing; she's an office manager in Wisconsin. And ravelry has lots of free patterns


Thanks, I would love a pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that Kitty is ready for her trip over the rainbow bridge. Sorry for you as I know you will miss her, but thankfully, you will do what is the very best for this beloved friend.


Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've sent a FB message to DH's cousin after seeing her online to check on them but haven't had a response. She's in North Charleston.
> 
> Good to hear Al is better and glad you stlll are going to talk to the doctor.


Hope all are okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Both boys bring me joy in life and I admire them for the battles and struggles they have endured and won in order to still be in my life.
> 
> Tonight I made chocolate nut clusters and chocolate raisin clusters for a breast cancer fundraiser at work. I think I made close to 4 pounds of them. Some are even made with sugar free chocolates. I had some caramel apple flavored candy chips so I did up some of the nut clusters with that. Matthew is donating 20 cards for the fundraiser as well.
> 
> I have been doing laundry tonight as well as making the candies and making a meal for Bella's family. She was at a doctor's appointment when I stopped by with the meal. The kids helped to put away food and put the casserole in the warmer. They all know me well enough so when I stop in they are really helpful in taking care of things. Matthew even researched how to make egg free brownies so the boy with the egg allergies could have some brownies. He used applesauce in place of the eggs. That was so thoughtful of Matthew.


How sweet of Matthew to do that. Both of you are very caring of others.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry liz - sending a beloved pet over the rainbow bridge is so hard - hugs and healing energy zooming your way. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, and everyone for your kind thoughts. It's a very weepy day for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had my bro and SIL for dinner and I'm bushed. They're just back from a cruise from Germany to Hungary. Had a wonderful trip.
> 
> Kitty hasn't been all that great. Have been to the vet often. Yesterday, she lost the use of her hind legs and doc says it might be neuropathy. It was terrible to see her dragging her hind quarters. Thought I would do something good and move her bed nearer to her litter box but that wouldn't do. She wanted back to her old spot. I'll see what tomorrow brings. She was better tonight and walked normally. Very confusing.
> 
> Off to bed now. Goodnight all.


I sure hope that kitty is fine.
I'm so sorry, it is so hard to have to make those decisions. Hugging you from here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


Very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to get in some knitting time on Aurora's afghan before Tami and her DH come in shortly after lunch time.They are going to SIL's (Chris, DH of Paula, DD#1) place of work to look at discounted cases for her beading and cases for his guns. I don't know if I will get to see much of them with school dismissals coming shortly after they get here--but my kids aren't dismissed at the same time. Lots of short trips for me in the afternoons.
> 
> Back to knitting. Have a great day. It is lovely here and the temps are climbing toward the upper 70sF.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh have a lovely visit, hopefully you will get to spend more time than expected.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


HUGS!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have sent you a PM 


budasha said:


> Thanks, I would love a pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} to you Liz. You did what was right.


budasha said:


> Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears. 

Need to go home soon and knit &#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You need to find one of the wasp trap bags that I got, I'm amazed how many are trapped in it. I should have put it out a month earlier but I was afraid it would attract more & the GKs would get stung but doesn't seem to be anymore than at the hummingbird feeder before. I'll definitely get another next year.


Haven't heard of those, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking good Julie & it seems to be growing very quickly! :thumbup:


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I can't for the life of me think why someone might deliberately introduce wasps! :hunf:


Used to be so good when you could go picnicking without attracting the little horrors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot I wanted to comment on the lovely knitting--beautiful hats, shawls, and Guernsey! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Sounds like you need to relax a bit, Mel- get those needles out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Oh Mel I'm so sorry you are going through all this. I hope your dad is not badly hurt. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} to you Liz. You did what was right.


I agree, but I know what a hard decision it is to make. {{{hugs}}} from me too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


Love it! It's coming along very well. My project is, the Susie hoodie.....well I do not like kitchener stitch and that's the last step--I ripped it out four times last night and it weakened the yarn so I had to do a join, and the list goes on. I don't want a seam on the top of the hood so I will be at it again tonight. Any tips?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Can tell you're very stressed. So kind of the lady behind you. Hope that knitting takes you away from the cares of the day for a little while. If baths relax you, fill the tub and relax until it's time for Gage to come home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Love it! It's coming along very well. My project is, the Susie hoodie.....well I do not like kitchener stitch and that's the last step--I ripped it out four times last night and it weakened the yarn so I had to do a join, and the list goes on. I don't want a seam on the top of the hood so I will be at it again tonight. Any tips?


I found that the knitted kitchener seemed better for me. Another idea besides the mantra was to actually be able to read the knitting...once you have the set up stitches done..you can remember which way to insert the needle by checking to see how the stitches present themselves..if it's presents as a purl (back row) then the needle is first inserted as if to purl...take off then knit...it's the reverse for the front needle which presents itself as a knit stitch. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hugs.


Hugs from me too Liz 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sudoku leaves me cold - but i love the crossword puzzles - work them in pen - brag brag. lol --- sam


I'm with you. I now buy the big, fat crossword puzzle books. On occasion, I use a pen too :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :XD: :wink: I have never sorted out how to play Sudoku, although Alastair loves doing it, it depends very much on the puzzle as to whether I tackle it or not- hopeless at Cryptics! I used really enjoy the Newspaper Daily Cossword- but it is a very long time since I had a Newspaper delivered!- not into computer games currently- more important to keep the count right for my Gansey!


I do all the paper crosswords I can but I just found euchre on the computer. Since I haven't played in years, I found this really great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


You're moving right along.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow Julie the Gansey looks fantastic. Are you sure you don't have a bit of a knitting ninja in you as well? ☺
> 
> LizI am so sorry to hear about Kitty. Poor thing
> It is hard to say goodbye to your fur baby I know but you have made a wise and caring choice. The rainbow bridge will welcome her arrival and take all her pain away.
> ...


Thanks, Mel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you do get used to it - i have been on oxygen for close to twenty years. i have a concentrator that i use at home and a portable when i am out and about. half the time i don't even notice it. hickory is usually laying on my tubing - she has no respect. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The cancer he has is unoperable , the treatment he is receiving is to hold it back hopefully , so I would surmise that yes it's permanent


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are having a hot summer i am moving in. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Our cool (cold) changed arrived this afternoon... it dropped from 35.5c down to 17c in 2 hours. :shock: I have a dressing gown around my shoulders now. Good grief. Hoping to get a much cooler/better sleep tonight though. Last night we only went down to 19c. Crazy weather for Spring... I hope it doesnt mean that we are to have an extra extra hot Summer. Oh and there are bushfires all over the place already.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though things are going well with your mother - as long as she can work crosswords she is good to go. lol ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good. She was weighed a few days ago and has gained just under a kilo in the last 4 weeks. She looks really well. The confusion/connecting thing is about the same I think.... when physio try her walking with her frame she is leaning right back so they need to hold her upright. She thinks she is standing straight though.  She is doing pretty good when I do crosswords with her though., and eating well and is settled in herself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you just ignore the wasps they will not be a bother. i always thought wasps and bees and the like were common all over the world. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You can have our wasps as well if you want , do not like them at all . Although I didn't see many of them about this year or butterflies when I think about it
> But my buddliea bushes didn't do well this year way to dry for them and they are what usually attract the butterflies
> Sonja


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that the knitted kitchener seemed better for me. Another idea besides the mantra was to actually be able to read the knitting...once you have the set up stitches done..you can remember which way to insert the needle by checking to see how the stitches present themselves..if it's presents as a purl (back row) then the needle is first inserted as if to purl...take off then knit...it's the reverse for the front needle which presents itself as a knit stitch. Hope this helps.


Yes it does--analyze the stitches and envision which I usually try to do but I have an added problem it is homespun tweed, meaning single ply and uneven thickness with slubs of miscellaneous yarns--it tends to cling or felt so stitches aren't that defined. Tonight, no TV not even music and wait until my cat is asleep then I'll try it again--will report back....

Here's a funny I just had to share:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great julie. has jean gotten the sweater yet? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better yet - why were they allowed on the ark? --- sam



TNS said:


> I can't for the life of me think why someone might deliberately introduce wasps! :hunf:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes me so sad liz as i know it does you - but it was the kindest thing to do - which doesn't make one feel any better. sending you lots of hugs. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are all here for you melody - so sorry all this is piling up - hopefully doing some knitting will quiet you down and let you relax a little. have you asked greg what is going on? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - google "homemade wasp bags" - you will get a bunch of possibilities. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't heard of those, Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the url for the site liz? --- sam



budasha said:


> I do all the paper crosswords I can but I just found euchre on the computer. Since I haven't played in years, I found this really great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny ask4j - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Ask4j said:


> Yes it does--analyze the stitches and envision which I usually try to do but I have an added problem it is homespun tweed, meaning single ply and uneven thickness with slubs of miscellaneous yarns--it tends to cling or felt so stitches aren't that defined. Tonight, no TV not even music and wait until my cat is asleep then I'll try it again--will report back....
> 
> Here's a funny I just had to share:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Love it! It's coming along very well. My project is, the Susie hoodie.....well I do not like kitchener stitch and that's the last step--I ripped it out four times last night and it weakened the yarn so I had to do a join, and the list goes on. I don't want a seam on the top of the hood so I will be at it again tonight. Any tips?


Do you have a photo?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do all the paper crosswords I can but I just found euchre on the computer. Since I haven't played in years, I found this really great.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You're moving right along.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks great julie. has jean gotten the sweater yet? --- sam


I have not heard, so I guess not yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - google "homemade wasp bags" - you will get a bunch of possibilities. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ask4j, love cartoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Sorry to hear about all your sad news Mel . All this stress can't be helping you Mel 
You need to take care of yourself first . Make sure you get fully recovered and to the bottom of what's causing your illness . You should be getting help and support not more stress , I hope you get something sorted soon 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ask4j said:


> Yes it does--analyze the stitches and envision which I usually try to do but I have an added problem it is homespun tweed, meaning single ply and uneven thickness with slubs of miscellaneous yarns--it tends to cling or felt so stitches aren't that defined. Tonight, no TV not even music and wait until my cat is asleep then I'll try it again--will report back....
> 
> Here's a funny I just had to share:


That's funny thank you for sharing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Mel, my problems are minor compared to yours. Hope your dad is okay. Hope you and Greg are okay too. Don't know what the problem is but I hope you can resolve it. There has to be a silver lining coming up in your life, and soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree, but I know what a hard decision it is to make. {{{hugs}}} from me too.


Thank you. Still hard to get over it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that makes me so sad liz as i know it does you - but it was the kindest thing to do - which doesn't make one feel any better. sending you lots of hugs. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Need all the hugs I can get. Just wish I could pass them on to kitty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have the url for the site liz? --- sam


Here's the site:

www.euchre-cardgame.com/#play

Have fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Love it! It's coming along very well. My project is, the Susie hoodie.....well I do not like kitchener stitch and that's the last step--I ripped it out four times last night and it weakened the yarn so I had to do a join, and the list goes on. I don't want a seam on the top of the hood so I will be at it again tonight. Any tips?


Somebody just posted a link this week for a crochet cast off that looks like Kitchener stitch, Gwen, was it you? It looks easy . I also can't seem to
" get" that stitch.

It was Gwen, I found it.






Here's the link without the dreaded "s" for the alternative to the kitchner stitch.

Thanks again to Sonja for catching my booboo.

...Sometimes the most powerful thing you can say is nothing at all.

Embrace our differences

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we are high desert, about 3,000' altitude. We can get 50 degree difference in temp in a day. Winds are often 35-55 mph during Santa Anas and every couple of years we have a light snow. In winter it can get below freezing and add wind and it can get quite chilly with wind chill.
> And as Al says, I have one degree of temperature comfortability. Below or above that and I'm over heated or icy cold. I have low thyroid, so like Sam, once I get cold I can't get warm without applied heat.


I never realized that low thyroid causes me to get cold and stay cold. When I get cold, I am drinking hot teas so I can hold onto a warm cup while I warm my insides.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do all the paper crosswords I can but I just found euchre on the computer. Since I haven't played in years, I found this really great.


I think euchre must be an eastern game, my relatives there played it lots but no one here has heard of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, sorry yu are having such a bad day. Hope your Dad didn't get hurt in the accident & that you & Greg can get things figured out. Take care of yourself.

Julie, I can't believe how quickly the Gansey is coming along.

I had a change of plans for my day, DH left his Harley in Lloydminster at my sisters last week so decided he needed a ride to ice it up today as the war days are coming to an end & probably by tomorrow he will be combining again.
I got to Fabricland & got lining for the mitts, trim for the valance I'm supposed to make for DS & backing for a quilt started last winter. The store has just moved so had some great sales.
There are some new stores opening, one was Dollaramma, everything $1.25 or less, I got some Boa yarn I didn't need for a Teddy bear & some craft stuff for the GKs I will definitely be going there again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through so much. You are in my prayers. I also am praying for you dad; hope he wasn't hurt. Praying for your relationship with Greg also.



gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry yu are having such a bad day. Hope your Dad didn't get hurt in the accident & that you & Greg can get things figured out. Take care of yourself.
> 
> Julie, I can't believe how quickly the Gansey is coming along.
> 
> ...


I am doing little of anything else, Bonnie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody...sending hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all. I am hoping to get a good sleep tonight. Been restless the past few days. No Sam I haven't asked Greg. It has been difficult to talk to him. 

I finished this for another friend Melissa. She ordered a hat for her son as well. Gotta get to work on that


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Could you use this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1mReJQX1wk


Ask4j said:


> Love it! It's coming along very well. My project is, the Susie hoodie.....well I do not like kitchener stitch and that's the last step--I ripped it out four times last night and it weakened the yarn so I had to do a join, and the list goes on. I don't want a seam on the top of the hood so I will be at it again tonight. Any tips?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with Gwen , both your sons sound like wonderful young men Mary
> Sonja


I think they are. I love them for who they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our cool (cold) changed arrived this afternoon... it dropped from 35.5c down to 17c in 2 hours. :shock: I have a dressing gown around my shoulders now. Good grief. Hoping to get a much cooler/better sleep tonight though. Last night we only went down to 19c. Crazy weather for Spring... I hope it doesnt mean that we are to have an extra extra hot Summer. Oh and there are bushfires all over the place already.


Heard about the bushfires this morning. Summer will seem long whatever the temperatures do as it has been so hot already. I'm sitting here in a cardigan. 15 at 11am. Wonder if I will need more on when I go out soon?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not good at crosswords but I do like sudoku.


I like Kakuro- for some reason prefer them to Sudoku.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty good. She was weighed a few days ago and has gained just under a kilo in the last 4 weeks. She looks really well. The confusion/connecting thing is about the same I think.... when physio try her walking with her frame she is leaning right back so they need to hold her upright. She thinks she is standing straight though.  She is doing pretty good when I do crosswords with her though., and eating well and is settled in herself.


Good that she is stable and how wonderful that she is happy there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam, and everyone for your kind thoughts. It's a very weepy day for me.


That is a difficult yet loving decision. It is understandable that you would be weepy. Sending you hugs.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


Dear one, as kind as you have been to kitty all of her life, I am sure she will testify of your goodness when it is time for you to follow after her and be re-united in peace and health.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


So sorry that the goodbye was so challenging. I do hope your dad is okay. This just seems to be a very challenging time for you. Sending hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to after day 6 on the Guernsey


Thats looking good Julie


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So tired tonight. I had a meeting at church right after work. I came home and picked up Matthew. We delivered a meal to Bella's family and then we got a bite to eat before taking Matthew to art class. Bella was running around and had to be reminded to take it easy. She was just given her pain medicine so she was in a glory moment. She got to play with play dough for 15 minutes before having her colon flushed. That process is requiring her to sit on the potty for 2-3 hours. More challenging since she is not potty trained. The family is looking into getting an Ipad for her to use while sitting there. Currently they watch movies with her in the bathroom. The kids have been eating on the brownies that Matthew made so they must taste good. 

I am still working on the chemo hat. Today's breast cancer fundraiser brought in close to $400 which is not bad for a bake sale. Matthew donated some of his cards for the sale.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Dear one, as kind as you have been to kitty all of her life, I am sure she will testify of your goodness when it is time for you to follow after her and be re-united in peace and health.


What a lovely turn of phrase. Thank you for expressing the thoughts of all of us. I thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


Hard for you- but you don't need to see her suffering now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Big hugs melody. How lovely that some a stranger was happy to help you.
You've got lots going on so not suprising that you are struggling- are you getting help to cope with it all?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So tired tonight. I had a meeting at church right after work. I came home and picked up Matthew. We delivered a meal to Bella's family and then we got a bite to eat before taking Matthew to art class. Bella was running around and had to be reminded to take it easy. She was just given her pain medicine so she was in a glory moment. She got to play with play dough for 15 minutes before having her colon flushed. That process is requiring her to sit on the potty for 2-3 hours. More challenging since she is not potty trained. The family is looking into getting an Ipad for her to use while sitting there. Currently they watch movies with her in the bathroom. The kids have been eating on the brownies that Matthew made so they must taste good.
> 
> I am still working on the chemo hat. Today's breast cancer fundraiser brought in close to $400 which is not bad for a bake sale. Matthew donated some of his cards for the sale.


I just can't imagine how such a little girl can be convinced to sit on the potty for that length of time. That really is a challenge . It's so good that she is at home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Yes it does--analyze the stitches and envision which I usually try to do but I have an added problem it is homespun tweed, meaning single ply and uneven thickness with slubs of miscellaneous yarns--it tends to cling or felt so stitches aren't that defined. Tonight, no TV not even music and wait until my cat is asleep then I'll try it again--will report back....
> 
> Here's a funny I just had to share:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for the funny

The consolation about doing soemthing that is hard to tell whether you are right or not is that it is also hard to see if you do go wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So tired tonight. I had a meeting at church right after work. I came home and picked up Matthew. We delivered a meal to Bella's family and then we got a bite to eat before taking Matthew to art class. Bella was running around and had to be reminded to take it easy. She was just given her pain medicine so she was in a glory moment. She got to play with play dough for 15 minutes before having her colon flushed. That process is requiring her to sit on the potty for 2-3 hours. More challenging since she is not potty trained. The family is looking into getting an Ipad for her to use while sitting there. Currently they watch movies with her in the bathroom. The kids have been eating on the brownies that Matthew made so they must taste good.
> 
> I am still working on the chemo hat. Today's breast cancer fundraiser brought in close to $400 which is not bad for a bake sale. Matthew donated some of his cards for the sale.


Hard to imagine anyone sitting on the toilet for so long let alone a 3 year old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats looking good Julie


Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me - she is getting her share of hugs --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. Need all the hugs I can get. Just wish I could pass them on to kitty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hope you have a restful sleep and your DD is ok. Know you are loved and treasured by KTP're.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jackie 
I will be thinking and praying for you today , hope everything goes all right and that you are soon back home with your family , the best place to be as you start on your road to recovery 
Take care and best wishes &#128144;
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks liz - played a game - going to be a fun site. bill and i lost by two points. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Here's the site:
> 
> www.euchre-cardgame.com/#play
> 
> Have fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i played it a lot in college - i was famous for trumping my patners ace of trump with the jack of trump - i was not very popular when that happened. we also played a lot of p-nuckle (that is very phonetically spelled but grossly misspelled). --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think euchre must be an eastern game, my relatives there played it lots but no one here has heard of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks just as difficult. --- sam



darowil said:


> I like Kakuro- for some reason prefer them to Sudoku.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the little boys can take their ipod with them and sit on the toilet for a couple of hours - you would think their legs would go to sleep. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hard to imagine anyone sitting on the toilet for so long let alone a 3 year old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you ton of healing energy jackie to surround you in healing goodness. just remember - we got your back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Jackie
> I will be thinking and praying for you today , hope everything goes all right and that you are soon back home with your family , the best place to be as you start on your road to recovery
> Take care and best wishes 💐
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is time i am in bed. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like Kakuro- for some reason prefer them to Sudoku.


I like them too, but definitely have to do them in pencil!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Sending you lots of gentle hugs. Be kind to yourself, you've already been through a really tough time and need to let yourself recover gently. Good that people are showing kindness - gives you something to hang on to whilst struggling with all the issues going on around you. Your knitting is tremendous and I hope it's helping you relax a bit.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Used to be so good when you could go picnicking without attracting the little horrors!


We always get them around in Autumn, eating any ripe fruit they can. Had a nest in my compost heap! But I just left them there and didn't get stung. Usually they leave you alone if you don't threaten them, I've only been stung when touching them by accident. But they do pester everyone when attracted by food or drinks outdoors especially.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like them too, but definitely have to do them in pencil!


Oh yes- even the supposed easy ones. But I try to do something similar most days as well as a few internet jigsaw puzzles- convincing myslef good for my brain.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have the url for the site liz? --- sam


Re Euchre - never heard of it until we moved to the Channel Islands where it's popular, several Eucre clubs in Guernsey, but I've never played.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie
> I will be thinking and praying for you today , hope everything goes all right and that you are soon back home with your family , the best place to be as you start on your road to recovery
> Take care and best wishes 💐
> Sonja


Have I missed something?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Mel I'm so sorry you are going through all this. I hope your dad is not badly hurt. {{{hugs}}}


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it sounds as though things are going well with your mother - as long as she can work crosswords she is good to go. lol ---- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard about the bushfires this morning. Summer will seem long whatever the temperatures do as it has been so hot already. I'm sitting here in a cardigan. 15 at 11am. Wonder if I will need more on when I go out soon?


Yep, I was back to wearing 3 layers again today.. our top temperature was 15.8c :shock: after 35c yesterday! :shock: The next few days are to be 20c to 25c.... that seems more Spring like. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I like Kakuro- for some reason prefer them to Sudoku.


I havent played that in a long time... I did like it too.

I wouldnt say mum is happy but she is resigned to living there I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> We always get them around in Autumn, eating any ripe fruit they can. Had a nest in my compost heap! But I just left them there and didn't get stung. Usually they leave you alone if you don't threaten them, I've only been stung when touching them by accident. But they do pester everyone when attracted by food or drinks outdoors especially.


I seem to attract aggressive ones!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have I missed something?


I think today is the day that Jackie has her cancer surgery. Thinking of you Jackie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think today is the day that Jackie has her cancer surgery. Thinking of you Jackie.


Jackie as in Jackilou?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think today is the day that Jackie has her cancer surgery. Thinking of you Jackie.


Not missed- forgotten! Yes 7th it was.

Praying for a easy recovery and good outcome Jacquie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Jackie as in Jackilou?


or Bubba Love?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

BubbaLove---sending healing thoughts. Hope it all went well. Very gentle hugs coming your way.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jackie, we are praying and expecting good news. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Have I missed something?


Jackie (bubbalove) has her operation today I remembered because it's my anniversary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I was back to wearing 3 layers again today.. our top temperature was 15.8c :shock: after 35c yesterday! :shock: The next few days are to be 20c to 25c.... that seems more Spring like. :roll:


It's pouring with rain here and a weather warning is in place as the tail end of some hurricane is headed this way 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I remembered to start at the top , beginning of my dinosaur 
Still the same cardigan for some reason it looks more white than grey 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jackie prayers and positive thoughts for you today.

Going to work on the face of the 2nd hat today. I am feeling better today. Had a good sleep last night. But I am out of 3 meds so I need to get them today. Ran out of 2 this morning but other has been out for 2 days now.

Talked to my mother last night and my dad had a fender bender. Not a major accident. He is sore and stiff but ok otherwise. Grateful today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you warm gentle hugs and many prayers Jackie. Angels are surrounding you with healing and love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a happy anniversary to you Sonja(Swedenme) Hope you celebrate heartily.



Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) has her operation today I remembered because it's my anniversary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And a happy anniversary to you Sonja(Swedenme) Hope you celebrate heartily.


I'm at home cleaning up all the mess left from son decorating which is better than putting a bed together that we did last night , does this class as celebrating 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Uh...not in my book.....unless you are June Cleaver from Leave it to Beaver!


Swedenme said:


> I'm at home cleaning up all the mess left from son decorating which is better than putting a bed together that we did last night , does this class as celebrating 😄


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope the toe is better, it might be a small part of your body but it can sure hurt! Seem to be forever stubbing my toes on something, DH always laughs at me because he can't see how someone with small feet is always banging them😳
> Mary, all the treats for the breast cancer fund raiser sound wonderful. So nice of Matthew to research the egg free brownies.
> I went to the church meeting, most of the ladies On the organizing committee are 75+& they asked several younger ones to come as its getting too much for them. I was the only new one who came.
> I came home with a list of duties, the phoning is already done, I'm to go to a neighbours who will be away for the supper & get a 5 gallon pail of beets & turn them into honeyed beets, I'll try to get them tomorrow or the next day & make them ahead & freeze until the 25th. I'm also to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes & work for 2 hrs. It will be w busy day. I'm not w regular church goes but I do whatever is asked of me by the people there.
> I finally got around to loading my photos tonight.


Hats and shawls are beautiful. So good of you to help for the church dinner


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Jackie prayers and positive thoughts for you today.
> 
> Going to work on the face of the 2nd hat today. I am feeling better today. Had a good sleep last night. But I am out of 3 meds so I need to get them today. Ran out of 2 this morning but other has been out for 2 days now.
> 
> Talked to my mother last night and my dad had a fender bender. Not a major accident. He is sore and stiff but ok otherwise. Grateful today.


Sorry about the fender-bender, but so glad it wasn't worse. Glad you're feeling better. Sleep is such a healer for both mind and body.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to get in some knitting time on Aurora's afghan before Tami and her DH come in shortly after lunch time.They are going to SIL's (Chris, DH of Paula, DD#1) place of work to look at discounted cases for her beading and cases for his guns. I don't know if I will get to see much of them with school dismissals coming shortly after they get here--but my kids aren't dismissed at the same time. Lots of short trips for me in the afternoons.
> 
> Back to knitting. Have a great day. It is lovely here and the temps are climbing toward the upper 70sF.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We had a great visit! And spent lots, also saving lots, since it was an outlet with Chris's discount. When we got back home we went to the local Moose Lodge for a burger. DH decided to buy some of the $ boards. I won $102.!! Paid for quite a bit of what we spent. But the best part was spending time with Joy and her DH!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Sonja.....The pattern on the sweater is coming together nicely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, healing energy zooming your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, it's done. She had a very bad night and fell down the stairs. Just couldn't let her go through any more.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got dressed and went to the funeral home but couldn't go in. I have always had the problem of going in to say goodbye. I just couldn't. While waiting for my ride there I got a msg from my cousin saying my dad was in an accident. Also I don't know what is going on with me and Greg. Ugh. Just to much. At Tim Hortons now and realized I forgot my wallet after ordering. So the sweet lady behind me dropped my drink off at my table. Just burst into tears.
> 
> Need to go home soon and knit 👍


Hugs. I have the same problems at funeral homes. You are in my prayers. Hope your dad is ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great visit! And spent lots, also saving lots, since it was an outlet with Chris's discount. When we got back home we went to the local Moose Lodge for a burger. DH decided to buy some of the $ boards. I won $102.!! Paid for quite a bit of what we spent. But the best part was spending time with Joy and her DH!


Glad you had a nice visit and lucky enough to win some money a very good day 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Love it! It's coming along very well. My project is, the Susie hoodie.....well I do not like kitchener stitch and that's the last step--I ripped it out four times last night and it weakened the yarn so I had to do a join, and the list goes on. I don't want a seam on the top of the hood so I will be at it again tonight. Any tips?


Don't pull the yarn tight when you do the Kitchener stitch. If it's too loose when you get done you can gently go back and tighten each stitch a little bit to snug it up with out undoing it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary, Sonja.....The pattern on the sweater is coming together nicely.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) has her operation today I remembered because it's my anniversary


I hope everything went well for *Jackie* and Happy Anniversary to you & your DH Sonja.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry about the fender-bender, but so glad it wasn't worse. Glad you're feeling better. Sleep is such a healer for both mind and body.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie
> I will be thinking and praying for you today , hope everything goes all right and that you are soon back home with your family , the best place to be as you start on your road to recovery
> Take care and best wishes 💐
> Sonja


Adding my prayers to Sonja's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) has her operation today I remembered because it's my anniversary


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's pouring with rain here and a weather warning is in place as the tail end of some hurricane is headed this way
> Sonja


Yes. You have all been in my thoughts. That is the hurricane that drowned South Carolina and Gwen in Georgia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Jackie prayers and positive thoughts for you today.
> 
> Going to work on the face of the 2nd hat today. I am feeling better today. Had a good sleep last night. But I am out of 3 meds so I need to get them today. Ran out of 2 this morning but other has been out for 2 days now.
> 
> Talked to my mother last night and my dad had a fender bender. Not a major accident. He is sore and stiff but ok otherwise. Grateful today.


I'm glad you slept well last night. Being with out your meds isn't helping, I'm sure. Glad your dad wasn't hurt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I hope everything went well for *Jackie* and Happy Anniversary to you & your DH Sonja.


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you Tammi . Weather hasn't been to bad so far just lots of rain but no strong winds . Just did a good imitation of a drowned rat this morning when I took the dog out . 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. You have all been in my thoughts. That is the hurricane that drowned South Carolina and Gwen in Georgia.


We've got a really nice afternoon here at the moment, but we've to get the tail end of the hurricane weather tomorrow I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie
> I will be thinking and praying for you today , hope everything goes all right and that you are soon back home with your family , the best place to be as you start on your road to recovery
> Take care and best wishes 💐
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:Well said.
Jackie hope all goes well & you bounce back quickly.

Sonja, happy anniversary, hope you get to do something other than clean.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> We always get them around in Autumn, eating any ripe fruit they can. Had a nest in my compost heap! But I just left them there and didn't get stung. Usually they leave you alone if you don't threaten them, I've only been stung when touching them by accident. But they do pester everyone when attracted by food or drinks outdoors especially.


They really like fresh pineapple, I took a bag to the beach for the GKs this summer & we were just about swarmed.
They are a real problem here, seem to build nests in all the wrong places. DH got badly stung a few years ago when he went to close one of our grain bins, they had built under the edge of the roof & he disturbed them closing the lid, didn't notice them til too late, we were off t the hospital for an IV.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Jackie as in Jackilou?


No, Bubbalove


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH was out combining until 1 this morning, we had a few drops of drizzle this morning but sun is out now, s hopefully not enough to stop things. They were going to start on our wheat today about 300 acres to do .
The GKs came last night, GD started play school today & was so excited she had me up at 1,2 & 3 this morning, I wonder why I'm not too ambitious today!
I took them to school at 9, GD has to be picked u at 12 & GS at 3:10 so sure breaks up the day. I think Ohio Joy has the same problem.
I would like to get out & clean up some flower beds but don't went To get filthy & have to run to town. I wish GS could red the bus as it goes right by our house but not allowed as he doesn't live here fulltime.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great visit! And spent lots, also saving lots, since it was an outlet with Chris's discount. When we got back home we went to the local Moose Lodge for a burger. DH decided to buy some of the $ boards. I won $102.!! Paid for quite a bit of what we spent. But the best part was spending time with Joy and her DH!


Thank you for the lovely compliment, Tami. We enjoyed it too. We will simply have to do this again--sooner rather than later!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, I do hope that your anniversary has been a lovely one and that you have many more occasions to celebrate yet to come.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja Happy Birthday to you and your DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks liz - played a game - going to be a fun site. bill and i lost by two points. lol --- sam


Bill and I have been doing quite well. I have to keep at it before I play with the crowd next week. Don't want to embarrass myself


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i played it a lot in college - i was famous for trumping my patners ace of trump with the jack of trump - i was not very popular when that happened. we also played a lot of p-nuckle (that is very phonetically spelled but grossly misspelled). --- sam


I don't know the first thing about p-nuckle(?)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re Euchre - never heard of it until we moved to the Channel Islands where it's popular, several Eucre clubs in Guernsey, but I've never played.


It's a fun game if you don't take it too seriously.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) has her operation today I remembered because it's my anniversary


Happy Anniversary, Sonja. HOpe it's a great day for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> BubbaLove---sending healing thoughts. Hope it all went well. Very gentle hugs coming your way.


Hugs and best wishes from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, I do hope that your anniversary has been a lovely one and that you have many more occasions to celebrate yet to come.
> 
> Ohio Joy


37 years Joy isn't that enough :XD: 
Just joking if I've put up with him this long I can put up with him a bit longer 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 37 years Joy isn't that enough :XD:
> Just joking if I've put up with him this long I can put up with him a bit longer
> Sonja


Hoping it is indeed longer, Sonja! My congratulations!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja Happy Birthday to you and your DH.


Thank you Mel and I hope you are feeling lots better today and making some more lovely hats 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping it is indeed longer, Sonja! My congratulations!


Thank you Julie .


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations, Sonja! Have a wonderful day, you two.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a photo?


humm... somewhere I did post the photo but there are so many pages now I cannot find it so here it is again and it also can be found on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/susie-hoodie

The Ravelry example is the true color because it is the same yarn I am using.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment, Tami. We enjoyed it too. We will simply have to do this again--sooner rather than later!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment, Tami. We enjoyed it too. We will simply have to do this again--sooner rather than later!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> humm... somewhere I did post the photo but there are so many pages now I cannot find it so here it is again and it also can be found on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/susie-hoodie
> 
> The Ravelry example is the true color because it is the same yarn I am using.


And the Ravelry example shows the hood, which is what I mean't, but now I've forgotten your question about the hood!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these booties - and they are knit. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/duck-feet-knitted-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=76aff55d71-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-76aff55d71-60616885


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the latest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is the latest.


Their smirks/smiles are great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to Sonja and DH. What a blessing to share so many years together and have lovely children as well. So many blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Between visiting, shopping, and your winnings sounds like a great time!


tami_ohio said:


> We had a great visit! And spent lots, also saving lots, since it was an outlet with Chris's discount. When we got back home we went to the local Moose Lodge for a burger. DH decided to buy some of the $ boards. I won $102.!! Paid for quite a bit of what we spent. But the best part was spending time with Joy and her DH!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> This is the latest.


Love it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is the latest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love...I am thinking about you and praying for the best. Remember that we are here and supportive of you in this battle. Quite a few of us have had to face the "C" head on and we know it can be a challenge at times.

Joy and Tami...So glad you could spend some time together. It is a gift to spend time together with out knitting family.

It was t-shirt weather for me today. I cooked dinner, did dishes and washed laundry when I came home from work. Now to decipher the next part of the hat pattern. I am ready to do the ear flaps section of the hat which means this one is almost done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day.


It was. And I even drove out! I hate city driving, and we took 480. I had to go by the airport to pick up DH. I lost my passenger side mirror to a hawk the end of July, beginning of August. My Expedition is a 2005. A new mirror is $200!!!!! :shock: And of course there are none to be found in the junk yards. DH is still looking for a replacement. This makes city and highway driving interesting at times. Coming home, I only had to drive from by the airport home, after dropping DH off at work to pick up his truck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the Ravelry example shows the hood, which is what I mean't, but now I've forgotten your question about the hood!


Ooooo, I may have to give in and buy the book! I love it! Cables are not my favorite, but I can do them. It's just because I am too lazy to do them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these booties - and they are knit. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/duck-feet-knitted-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=76aff55d71-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-76aff55d71-60616885


Cute


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is the latest.


These just keep getting better and better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Between visiting, shopping, and your winnings sounds like a great time!


It was!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was. And I even drove out! I hate city driving, and we took 480. I had to go by the airport to pick up DH. I lost my passenger side mirror to a hawk the end of July, beginning of August. My Expedition is a 2005. A new mirror is $200!!!!! :shock: And of course there are none to be found in the junk yards. DH is still looking for a replacement. This makes city and highway driving interesting at times. Coming home, I only had to drive from by the airport home, after dropping DH off at work to pick up his truck.


The driver's side mirror broke on my car (1998 Riviera), but everything else was there so DH took it to the glass place/windshield place and they were able to cut a mirror and glue it in...I wouldn't have thought of that. I suspect that the hawk took off the whole mechanism, but if not and just need the mirror, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The driver's side mirror broke on my car (1998 Riviera), but everything else was there so DH took it to the glass place/windshield place and they were able to cut a mirror and glue it in...I wouldn't have thought of that. I suspect that the hawk took off the whole mechanism, but if not and just need the mirror, it might be worth checking out.


You are right. The hawk took it all. We did go back and get most of the pieces, but it is an adjustable, heated mirror, so I don't know if that would work. I would be happy if we could just put a plain mirror in it and manually adjust it, but gluing it back on may be harder than we think. And I have really only been without it for about a month, considering all the time we have not been home. I don't do a lot of city/highway driving with it anyway. And I am getting really good at checking over my shoulder! The inside mirror is adjusted so we can see out the far back side window a little too, so that helps. One of these days!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 37 years Joy isn't that enough :XD:
> Just joking if I've put up with him this long I can put up with him a bit longer
> Sonja


Some days I'm sure many of us have felt the same. But Don and I are heading up to our 53rd anniversary before the end of the year.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some days I'm sure many of us have felt the same. But Don and I are heading up to our 53rd anniversary before the end of the year.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are the perfect pair, Joy! And I hope you will have many, many more.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are the perfect pair, Joy! And I hope you will have many, many more.


Some days flattery will get you everywhere, girlfriend!! LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Some days flattery will get you everywhere, girlfriend!! LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: Love you, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to dreamland.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bubba love. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> or Bubba Love?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary sonja - and many more. doing anything special? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) has her operation today I remembered because it's my anniversary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is looking way cool sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I remembered to start at the top , beginning of my dinosaur
> Still the same cardigan for some reason it looks more white than grey
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that the same hurricane that hit our east coast? --- sam


KateB said:


> We've got a really nice afternoon here at the moment, but we've to get the tail end of the hurricane weather tomorrow I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just don't trump your partners ace and you will do fine. lol --- sam --- hope you are feeling better today

quote=budasha]Bill and I have been doing quite well. I have to keep at it before I play with the crowd next week. Don't want to embarrass myself [/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> This is the latest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> This is the latest.


Looks lovely Mel . I like the way they are all different just by changing the eyes or smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Anniversary to Sonja and DH. What a blessing to share so many years together and have lovely children as well. So many blessings.


Thank you Mary and Lin
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Some days I'm sure many of us have felt the same. But Don and I are heading up to our 53rd anniversary before the end of the year.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wishing you and Don many more happy years together Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Insomnia strikes, so thought I would say hello to everyone. Our trip to Canada to visit with mom's 3 remaining siblings was wonderful. We did it for my aunts and uncle, but think it was for us too as it was so wonderful. Took a picture of my mom and her sister that passed a few months ago. They were about 2 and 5. Everyone enjoyed seeing that. One night we went out to eat fish and chips in Burlington, best I've ever had, and the next we cooked chili for everyone. A few days before we went up my 96 yr. old aunt, (97 this month) couldn't move her legs. It has been so hard on her to lose so many of her siblings. She told me today that it was so good for her that we came to visit and talk about her sweet sisters that she was missing so. They were shocked to find out my uncle on my dad's side was murdered at work. One of my cousins remembered this and told us the trial ended with the murderer getting off on mental illness. The one article I found had the most awful comments down in the comment section. I wish I had never read them. Seems this is a further area for mentally ill people to gather and say such cruel and mean things.

Mel, your hats are terrific. So sorry to hear about the death and how it was too difficult to go in the funeral home. I sure understand. Sorry things aren't good with DH. Sending you Big Hugs dear. You are so precious to us.

Bubbalove, hope your surgery went well. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes to you. Hang in there and know you have lots of support in this group.

Ohio Joy and Tami, how wonderful you were able to visit!! Two special ladies, what fun. Tami, see you got to visit with Sam. How lucky you are. Two special people in such a short time!!!

Pacer, thinking of Bella and her spirit that knows joy in the few moments between being treated. What an amazing child. I know God has blessed her with you for a friend.

Kate, saw the cutest picture of your wee one. She is so precious. How you must love having another baby to cuddle.

I love that cardigan with the hood and cables. Absolutely gorgeous and such lovely knitting.

Happy Anniversary Swedenme. Hope you didn't get rained out of having a celebration. See Oh Joy said she is heading for 53. It is so meaningful to have people who have stayed together and set the example for us, and what a gorgeous couple you are.

Julie, love the gansey. Your knitting is exquisite!! I hope I get inspired to start knitting again. The one thing I did was to finish a square my mother was knitting. It was straight knitting and no idea what she was doing with it. Perhaps a blanket for one of the great grandchildren to use for their dollies. Whatever it was, it was a special feeling to feel the yarn she was using and knit in her stitches. 

So much I wanted to say to all of you but think I will go lie down now. Budasha, it was difficult to be so close to you and not make arrangements to get together. Soon the bad weather will hit and it will be too late. I did think of you.

Sam, thanks for all the great recipes and for the lovely family stories. Thank you to all of you for the summaries. Darowil, Kate I believe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary sonja - and many more. doing anything special? --- sam


Thank you Sam and no husband hasn't been feeling to good last couple of days and his feet were swelling up again , but they look a lot better this morning and we are at the hospital tomorrow so will see what they say 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and no husband hasn't been feeling to good last couple of days and his feet were swelling up again , but they look a lot better this morning and we are at the hospital tomorrow so will see what they say
> Sonja


Sorry to hear DH isn't feeling well. Big Hugs to you as you make this journey to the hospital with him. Thinking of you with love.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja, hope your DH gets his problems resolved by hospital visit. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear DH isn't feeling well. Big Hugs to you as you make this journey to the hospital with him. Thinking of you with love.


Lovely to have you back, Daralene! 
Thanks for your comments on the Guernsey.
Glad that things went okay in Canada.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending husband tons of healing energy - i know all about swollen feet. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and no husband hasn't been feeling to good last couple of days and his feet were swelling up again , but they look a lot better this morning and we are at the hospital tomorrow so will see what they say
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - good to have you back - i assume you are home. hope you are getting lots of rest and maybe starting your cold laser treatments again. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Insomnia strikes, so thought I would say hello to everyone. Our trip to Canada to visit with mom's 3 remaining siblings was wonderful. We did it for my aunts and uncle, but think it was for us too as it was so wonderful. Took a picture of my mom and her sister that passed a few months ago. They were about 2 and 5. Everyone enjoyed seeing that. One night we went out to eat fish and chips in Burlington, best I've ever had, and the next we cooked chili for everyone. A few days before we went up my 96 yr. old aunt, (97 this month) couldn't move her legs. It has been so hard on her to lose so many of her siblings. She told me today that it was so good for her that we came to visit and talk about her sweet sisters that she was missing so. They were shocked to find out my uncle on my dad's side was murdered at work. One of my cousins remembered this and told us the trial ended with the murderer getting off on mental illness. The one article I found had the most awful comments down in the comment section. I wish I had never read them. Seems this is a further area for mentally ill people to gather and say such cruel and mean things.
> 
> Mel, your hats are terrific. So sorry to hear about the death and how it was too difficult to go in the funeral home. I sure understand. Sorry things aren't good with DH. Sending you Big Hugs dear. You are so precious to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear DH isn't feeling well. Big Hugs to you as you make this journey to the hospital with him. Thinking of you with love.


Hello Daralene 
It's good to hear from you , sounds like you and your sisters had a good visit with your family in Canada. It must have been nice for your elderly aunt to get a visit and chat over happy memories 
Husbands ok just tires easily and he's had the flu jab so we are thinking that's the cause . See what they say tomorrow 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, healing energy zooming your way.


From me too. I did think about you
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats looking good Julie


It sure is. Love the colour.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}} to you Liz. You did what was right.


Such a difficult time. My old girl is 18.
Marilynn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> It sure is. Love the colour.
> Marilynn


Thank you!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie


I sure hope your son gets good news too Sonya.
Marilynn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

see you all too soon - should have been in bed hours ago. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> see you all too soon - should have been in bed hours ago. --- sam


Goodnight Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I sure hope your son gets good news too Sonya.
> Marilynn


Thank you Marilynn and it's nice to here from you again hope you have been ok 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Sonja, hope your DH gets his problems resolved by hospital visit. Hugs to you both.


We are going tomorrow for his pre admission before he goes in to have an ICD fitted , so will see what they say when they do all the tests 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hello. Have had good times and bad times lately. Eldest daughter came to visit for a week to help me get some outside work ready for fall and winter. It rained the whole time she was here but we got important stuff done.
I was working on an afghan. I donate one every year for a silent auction. I was so pleased with myself because I was ahead of the game and going to be finished a week before the deadline. The event was cancelled but now I have a lovely afghan for gifting.
My daughter wanted to knit one too so we went through my stash and we spent some happy hours knitting.

My cousin who I hadn't seen in years came to visit as well and brought me some lovely old family photos.

Now onto the sad. My DH's youngest sister passed away from complications due to MS. Was very sad but also a blessing. She was bedridden for years.
Just this last Friday our DBIL had a massive stroke and passed away. Horrible shock and so very quick. Got up in the morning and told his wife he had a headache. Went into the bathroom to take some Tylenol and she heard a thump. Went into the bathroom and found him in the floor. He passed away just a few hours later in hospital. Got a call today that a favourite Aunt has passed away. This can stop any time now. 
Makes one realize how precious life is.

Got a call tonight from my DGD and her school principal wants me to come and teach 12 students in a particular class how to knit. Five boys and 7 girls. It will be once a week for 80 minutes at a time for 6 weeks or continue as needed. He wants them each to make a scarf that they will donate to a long term care facility. I am going to go and check out yarn tomorrow and make a little list of possible yarns for them to choose. I sure hope I can do a good job with these students and that it is a positive experience for them. They are 13 and 14 years old. Wish me luck, I think I might need it&#128521;
My DGD is very excited I said I would do it.

Our little Apple was loaded with beautiful apples this year and we got them before the besrs did. I saw a recipe in my bread machine book for chunky berried apple sauce. I made some and it is so good. Who would have thought of making such a thing in a bread machine. My kids all love it and want me to make more. It is excellent with pork and would be good over ice cream or cheesecake too. If anyone wants the recipe I will gladly share.

Well I guess I should sign off. Hugs and good wishes to all that need them.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 37 years Joy isn't that enough :XD:
> Just joking if I've put up with him this long I can put up with him a bit longer
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Happy Anniversary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> check out these booties - and they are knit. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/duck-feet-knitted-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=76aff55d71-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-76aff55d71-60616885


I saw them yesterday on FB.... just SOOOO cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remembered to start at the top , beginning of my dinosaur
> Still the same cardigan for some reason it looks more white than grey
> Sonja


Well done! It won't be hard now you have them started th eright way up.
And happy Anniversary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great visit! And spent lots, also saving lots, since it was an outlet with Chris's discount. When we got back home we went to the local Moose Lodge for a burger. DH decided to buy some of the $ boards. I won $102.!! Paid for quite a bit of what we spent. But the best part was spending time with Joy and her DH!


Glad you had such a good day with Joy and her DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these booties - and they are knit. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/duck-feet-knitted-booties?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=76aff55d71-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-76aff55d71-60616885


Just saw them on the digest and saved it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Insomnia strikes, so thought I would say hello to everyone. Our trip to Canada to visit with mom's 3 remaining siblings was wonderful. We did it for my aunts and uncle, but think it was for us too as it was so wonderful. Took a picture of my mom and her sister that passed a few months ago. They were about 2 and 5. Everyone enjoyed seeing that. One night we went out to eat fish and chips in Burlington, best I've ever had, and the next we cooked chili for everyone. A few days before we went up my 96 yr. old aunt, (97 this month) couldn't move her legs. It has been so hard on her to lose so many of her siblings. She told me today that it was so good for her that we came to visit and talk about her sweet sisters that she was missing so. They were shocked to find out my uncle on my dad's side was murdered at work. One of my cousins remembered this and told us the trial ended with the murderer getting off on mental illness. The one article I found had the most awful comments down in the comment section. I wish I had never read them. Seems this is a further area for mentally ill people to gather and say such cruel and mean things.
> 
> .


Glad the time in Canda was good for you as well. Hop eyou can stop for a while-are you home yet? Expect your body to stop for a while when you do get home again-and listen to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Have had good times and bad times lately. Eldest daughter came to visit for a week to help me get some outside work ready for fall and winter. It rained the whole time she was here but we got important stuff done.
> I was working on an afghan. I donate one every year for a silent auction. I was so pleased with myself because I was ahead of the game and going to be finished a week before the deadline. The event was cancelled but now I have a lovely afghan for gifting.
> My daughter wanted to knit one too so we went through my stash and we spent some happy hours knitting.
> 
> ...


The family times sound good, but the de3aths are hard to take especially 3 so close together. The knitting classes are exciting- do they have a reson for teaching these kids or is that the kids want to learn?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that the same hurricane that hit our east coast? --- sam


I think so Sam. It won't be a hurricane by the time it gets to us, but I think it'll bring a lot of rain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene. I am so happy that you got to see relatives. I bet it made everyone happy to get together and share stories and memories.

Mags7 my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami & Ohio Joy, I'm glad you had the opportunity for a visit.
Daralene, I'm glad to hear your visit with your family went well, I hope you get a chance to rest up & get feeling back to normal.

Marilynn, sorry you've had so many deaths in the family lately, my Mom always said those came in 3's so hopefully that's done! 
Hope your knitting class goes well, I hope the kids who come are really interested, not just sent there, then it should be a really good experience.
I've nit heard of using a bread machine to make anything but bread, please share your recipe when you get time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, sorry your DH has been feeling poorly again, hope it's just the after effects of the flu shot & he's better again soon.
How long does your son have to wait for results of his scans? Hopefully not too long.

Did I tell you all thst on his last break from chemo, Shane & his sister went to Europe for a holiday, I guess he has always wanted to travel & decided now or never. I haven't seen him over the summer but photos posted on Facebook he looks much better than when I last seen him. I guess they managed to shrink the tumor that was pressing on his stomach so at least he can eat now. Apparently he had scans just before they left but the news wasn't good, some tumors had shrunk but it has spread more. Both siblings just recieved a fairly large inheritance so this has allowed them to travel & let his sister take a leave from work to spend time with him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm almost finished with the gloves to go with the green headband/earwarmer for oldes DGD for Christmas. It is a free pattern from a designer on the KP. I've had some problems with the direction and she has given me some clarification. Felt like I was pestering her though the 3rd time I was stumped and so I just winged it. It's turning out okay I think. I did add in the second color along the cuff so as to coordinate with the headband already made.

Off to finish this up along with a hat for a toddler. The I've got to get on the sewing machine and finish up the pillows I'm making for a gift.
TTYL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost finished with the gloves to go with the green headband/earwarmer for oldes DGD for Christmas. It is a free pattern from a designer on the KP. I've had some problems with the direction and she has given me some clarification. Felt like I was pestering her though the 3rd time I was stumped and so I just winged it. It's turning out okay I think. I did add in the second color along the cuff so as to coordinate with the headband already made.
> 
> Off to finish this up along with a hat for a toddler. The I've got to get on the sewing machine and finish up the pillows I'm making for a gift.
> TTYL


You're a busy Gwenie for sure! I do like the gloves with the green stripes. Lovely gift in the offing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think so Sam. It won't be a hurricane by the time it gets to us, but I think it'll bring a lot of rain.


We had rain up till about 4 ish yesterday then the sun came out and today has been beautiful and warm again . I've been sat out in the garden 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Happy Anniversary.


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well done! It won't be hard now you have them started th eright way up.
> And happy Anniversary.


Thank you Margaret I have finished the dinosaurs just started on the sleeves 
Decided I don't like the cardigan now wish I had used different colours 
But at least I've learned from it and I will use my idea for the top down cardigan again 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> You're a busy Gwenie for sure! I do like the gloves with the green stripes. Lovely gift in the offing!


 :thumbup: Very nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry your DH has been feeling poorly again, hope it's just the after effects of the flu shot & he's better again soon.
> How long does your son have to wait for results of his scans? Hopefully not too long.
> 
> Did I tell you all thst on his last break from chemo, Shane & his sister went to Europe for a holiday, I guess he has always wanted to travel & decided now or never. I haven't seen him over the summer but photos posted on Facebook he looks much better than when I last seen him. I guess they managed to shrink the tumor that was pressing on his stomach so at least he can eat now. Apparently he had scans just before they left but the news wasn't good, some tumors had shrunk but it has spread more. Both siblings just recieved a fairly large inheritance so this has allowed them to travel & let his sister take a leave from work to spend time with him.


I'm glad Shane has been able to travel and spend some good quality time with his sister 
Son will probably find out next Wednesday / Thursday when he sees the consultant the day before he goes back in for chemo again .he has been a lot better this time , it still knocks him back for about 5 days but at least this time he hasn't actually been sick 
I'm just hoping that my husband isn't in hospital the same time as him 
Will find out tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret I have finished the dinosaurs just started on the sleeves
> Decided I don't like the cardigan now wish I had used different colours
> But at least I've learned from it and I will use my idea for the top down cardigan again
> Sonja


I'm sure it's great, like everything you made. I need to get started on a cardigan for GD, her birthday is the 28th, so better hurry up. I made that top down one that eveyone makes for babies the last time I made one for her but in the larger sizes, I found the neck is too big so need to figure out how to adjust it or find another pattern. For our cold winters, sweaters need to fit up around the neck or aren't warm enough.
I bought a huge ball of that yarn that looks like little flowers between stripes, I made her one cardi a couple of years ago & you can't see that I've used anything so I have enough to make at least 2 or 3 more sweaters from it. I'm definitey getting my $8 worth!

Well, need to get outside, I've tidied up the kitchen & sorted my tomatoes again, only 4 more boxes of ripe ones, good grief. I have most of a box of cherry tomatoes so will wash them up & put a big bowl on the table for the combine crew. They have a cook but when at our farm come in the house to eat, rather than on the tailgate of the truck as the field is right beside the house, nice to be able to sit & eat.
I had the GKs the last 2 days, went home last night but GD is back this morning as her mom was out all night on the ambulance & needs a sleep after almost 36 continuous hrs of work.
I'm off this late afternoon with my friend, we will go for supper before the concert, Murphys law the combiners aremhere when I will be gone.
Well, want to get a couple of flower beds cleaned up so better get off my butt.
Have a good day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The family times sound good, but the de3aths are hard to take especially 3 so close together. The knitting classes are exciting- do they have a reson for teaching these kids or is that the kids want to learn?


Sorry to here about your sad news Marilynn . It's terrible when all you seem to get is bad news and more bad news 
Hope you enjoy teaching your knitting classes , extra special when you know the finished items will be going to a worthwhile cause 
Good luck 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost finished with the gloves to go with the green headband/earwarmer for oldes DGD for Christmas. It is a free pattern from a designer on the KP. I've had some problems with the direction and she has given me some clarification. Felt like I was pestering her though the 3rd time I was stumped and so I just winged it. It's turning out okay I think. I did add in the second color along the cuff so as to coordinate with the headband already made.
> 
> Off to finish this up along with a hat for a toddler. The I've got to get on the sewing machine and finish up the pillows I'm making for a gift.
> TTYL


 They look great Gwen . I like the colours .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad Shane has been able to travel and spend some good quality time with his sister
> Son will probably find out next Wednesday / Thursday when he sees the consultant the day before he goes back in for chemo again .he has been a lot better this time , it still knocks him back for about 5 days but at least this time he hasn't actually been sick
> I'm just hoping that my husband isn't in hospital the same time as him
> Will find out tomorrow
> Sonja


Do you expect your DH to be in hospital long when he gets the device? I hope that goes well. 
I'm glad your DS isn't so sick this time, just not fair for someone his age to e so sick.

You have so much worry, I hope you are getting some sleep & can take care of yourself too. Wish we were closer so you could lean on us, rather then just via computer but know I'm thinking of you & yours.hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just don't trump your partners ace and you will do fine. lol --- sam --- hope you are feeling better today
> 
> quote=budasha]Bill and I have been doing quite well. I have to keep at it before I play with the crowd next week. Don't want to embarrass myself


[/quote]

I must remember that. Thanks, feeling a bit better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mel, your hat makes me smile. Great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I
> 
> So much I wanted to say to all of you but think I will go lie down now. Budasha, it was difficult to be so close to you and not make arrangements to get together. Soon the bad weather will hit and it will be too late. I did think of you.
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes and for the lovely family stories. Thank you to all of you for the summaries. Darowil, Kate I believe.


So glad that you enjoyed your visit to Canada. You had too many things on your plate to visit with me. Maybe next year.

Hope you have been able to rest a bit and get your strength back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 - Such a very sad time in your family. Condolences to everyone.

What a wonderful thing for you to teach those children to knit. It's good to know that they are interested and will do it for a good cause.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost finished with the gloves to go with the green headband/earwarmer for oldes DGD for Christmas. It is a free pattern from a designer on the KP. I've had some problems with the direction and she has given me some clarification. Felt like I was pestering her though the 3rd time I was stumped and so I just winged it. It's turning out okay I think. I did add in the second color along the cuff so as to coordinate with the headband already made.
> 
> Off to finish this up along with a hat for a toddler. The I've got to get on the sewing machine and finish up the pillows I'm making for a gift.
> TTYL


Gloves are very nice, Gwenie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost finished with the gloves to go with the green headband/earwarmer for oldes DGD for Christmas. It is a free pattern from a designer on the KP. I've had some problems with the direction and she has given me some clarification. Felt like I was pestering her though the 3rd time I was stumped and so I just winged it. It's turning out okay I think. I did add in the second color along the cuff so as to coordinate with the headband already made.
> 
> Off to finish this up along with a hat for a toddler. The I've got to get on the sewing machine and finish up the pillows I'm making for a gift.
> TTYL


I was just over at the Forum reading Oct. 7. Did you happen to see the post from Avekene, Estonia "I want to share with you my technique" in the pictures section?. She has a different way of knitting gloves. Interesting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry you had three deaths in family. I think it is wonderful you get to teach knitting.
Gwen, love gloves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, so happy to see your post. Treat yourself gently and rest well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - good to have you back - i assume you are home. hope you are getting lots of rest and maybe starting your cold laser treatments again. --- sam


Thanks Julie and thanks Sam.
Yes, home again. It seems dear old Arthur has taken up residence in my ankles, but I am certain I will get better. All 3 of us sisters are having major flare-ups with our problems and feel it is normal and expected. With rest and time we will heal.

OK, so at least I am looking at my yarn. LOL I just feel a little confused and overwhelmed. I'm afraid one of the things I learned on KP was buying yarn on sale and then having too much yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD: I actually used to just buy the yarn for whatever project I was doing. Of course, you know I am saving money........Can't wait to get the house organized so I can find my patterns and get started again. The table I kept them all on broke and needs to be glued and of course we had company, so the piles got put in who knows where. Found some but not what I was looking for. May just buy a new pattern. Does that sound familiar.  :lol: :lol: :lol: I have so many things I want to knit. Perhaps I should find out if grandchildren would wear those funny hats like what Mel is making and Gwen made a few years ago. Want to do a sweater, want to make slippers and then felt them, wanted to do an afghan for mom. Well, now it could be two for my sisters or one for my son's family.

I'm getting inspired by seeing your projects on here.

Can't tell you how excited I am getting to meet Nicho in person. It should be a lovely autumn day and the trees should be in full bloom. This gives me something so wonderful to look forward to and put tears in my eyes just thinking about how special it is. I'd better get reading and see what is going on with all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Daralene
> It's good to hear from you , sounds like you and your sisters had a good visit with your family in Canada. It must have been nice for your elderly aunt to get a visit and chat over happy memories
> Husbands ok just tires easily and he's had the flu jab so we are thinking that's the cause . See what they say tomorrow
> Take care
> Sonja


I will be watching for your post Sonja to see what they say about your DH. It would be nice if it were simply a reaction to the flu jab.

Just saw in other people's posts that your DS will be getting results from his scan soon. I will cross everything I can cross and send up some prayers for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Have had good times and bad times lately. Eldest daughter came to visit for a week to help me get some outside work ready for fall and winter. It rained the whole time she was here but we got important stuff done.
> I was working on an afghan. I donate one every year for a silent auction. I was so pleased with myself because I was ahead of the game and going to be finished a week before the deadline. The event was cancelled but now I have a lovely afghan for gifting.
> My daughter wanted to knit one too so we went through my stash and we spent some happy hours knitting.
> 
> ...


That is just too much sad news all at once. My heart goes out to you and your family. It will be healing and wonderful to help teach the young students how to knit and how lovely to end up with an afghan for the family. Please post your recipe for applesauce.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad the time in Canda was good for you as well. Hop eyou can stop for a while-are you home yet? Expect your body to stop for a while when you do get home again-and listen to it.


Oh yes, you are so right. Haven't accomplished much of anything. DH and I always read on mornings he doesn't go in to work and I am finding it very confusing to listen. Body sure has reacted in a negative way but I know it is normal. Your words of wisdom are so true. The sun is out and I am thinking I should leave all this housework and just go for a drive to one of the lakes and sit and enjoy this beautiful autumn day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene. I am so happy that you got to see relatives. I bet it made everyone happy to get together and share stories and memories.
> 
> Mags7 my heart goes out to you.


Yes, now I have more memories to go that are wonderful. We actually did a lot of laughing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Bonnie. So glad Shane will get to travel and do some wonderful things, but sad that the news from his scans was not good. May his days be filled with beauty and joy.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry your DH has been feeling poorly again, hope it's just the after effects of the flu shot & he's better again soon.
> How long does your son have to wait for results of his scans? Hopefully not too long.
> 
> Did I tell you all thst on his last break from chemo, Shane & his sister went to Europe for a holiday, I guess he has always wanted to travel & decided now or never. I haven't seen him over the summer but photos posted on Facebook he looks much better than when I last seen him. I guess they managed to shrink the tumor that was pressing on his stomach so at least he can eat now. Apparently he had scans just before they left but the news wasn't good, some tumors had shrunk but it has spread more. Both siblings just recieved a fairly large inheritance so this has allowed them to travel & let his sister take a leave from work to spend time with him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking good Gwen. You are a whiz on the sewing machine too. I'll be the pillows will be so lovely.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm almost finished with the gloves to go with the green headband/earwarmer for oldes DGD for Christmas. It is a free pattern from a designer on the KP. I've had some problems with the direction and she has given me some clarification. Felt like I was pestering her though the 3rd time I was stumped and so I just winged it. It's turning out okay I think. I did add in the second color along the cuff so as to coordinate with the headband already made.
> 
> Off to finish this up along with a hat for a toddler. The I've got to get on the sewing machine and finish up the pillows I'm making for a gift.
> TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> So glad that you enjoyed your visit to Canada. You had too many things on your plate to visit with me. Maybe next year.
> 
> Hope you have been able to rest a bit and get your strength back.


Yes, let's hope next year will be a charm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I was just over at the Forum reading Oct. 7. Did you happen to see the post from Avekene, Estonia "I want to share with you my technique" in the pictures section?. She has a different way of knitting gloves. Interesting.


Yes, I saw that. Quite different and will appeal to a lot of people I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, so happy to see your post. Treat yourself gently and rest well.


Thanks Joy. Hope you are well and wondering how DH is. Saw where he was not doing well and sad to hear that. Hugs

For Bubbalove:
I do so hope that you are doing better each day and that her surgery was a complete success.

Must get off now and get something down, be it a drive to the lake or some work. Hmmmm, if I do the lake first I could do the work later. Sounds like a plan. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> You're a busy Gwenie for sure! I do like the gloves with the green stripes. Lovely gift in the offing!


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret I have finished the dinosaurs just started on the sleeves
> Decided I don't like the cardigan now wish I had used different colours
> But at least I've learned from it and I will use my idea for the top down cardigan again
> Sonja


You never know, someone may love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your sad news Marilynn . It's terrible when all you seem to get is bad news and more bad news
> Hope you enjoy teaching your knitting classes , extra special when you know the finished items will be going to a worthwhile cause
> Good luck
> Sonja


From me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I did see that technique. That was really cool. Don't know if I'll ever try it as doing nice seaming is definitely a weak point I have but what creative idea. I am enjoying using DPNS and circulars for the gloves I've done.

Glad you are feeling bit better today. Do you think you will at some point get a new kitty?


budasha said:


> I was just over at the Forum reading Oct. 7. Did you happen to see the post from Avekene, Estonia "I want to share with you my technique" in the pictures section?. She has a different way of knitting gloves. Interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to be meeting Nicho/Denise also and am excited too. It will be in tthe beginning of Nov. that she is this down this way.

Too much yarn????.....No such thing! LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie and thanks Sam.
> Yes, home again. It seems dear old Arthur has taken up residence in my ankles, but I am certain I will get better. All 3 of us sisters are having major flare-ups with our problems and feel it is normal and expected. With rest and time we will heal.
> 
> OK, so at least I am looking at my yarn. LOL I just feel a little confused and overwhelmed. I'm afraid one of the things I learned on KP was buying yarn on sale and then having too much yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD: I actually used to just buy the yarn for whatever project I was doing. Of course, you know I am saving money........Can't wait to get the house organized so I can find my patterns and get started again. The table I kept them all on broke and needs to be glued and of course we had company, so the piles got put in who knows where. Found some but not what I was looking for. May just buy a new pattern. Does that sound familiar.  :lol: :lol: :lol: I have so many things I want to knit. Perhaps I should find out if grandchildren would wear those funny hats like what Mel is making and Gwen made a few years ago. Want to do a sweater, want to make slippers and then felt them, wanted to do an afghan for mom. Well, now it could be two for my sisters or one for my son's family.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like your plan....go for it and enjoy.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Joy. Hope you are well and wondering how DH is. Saw where he was not doing well and sad to hear that. Hugs
> 
> For Bubbalove:
> I do so hope that you are doing better each day and that her surgery was a complete success.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today&#128533;

Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


Keeping you in my thoughts! (and your mom)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely ?shawl, such a pretty color
Melody, hope your Mom is OK

I got the 3 flower beds around the house cleaned up & a load of corn taken away. The horse is happy to get the corn & GD had a great time feeding him corn & carrots. She's gone home now & I need to get in the shower.
Combiners had dinner in the house, got everything cleaned up & told their cook she could serve supper here even if I'm not home. Combines got rolling about an hour ago, it's always so good to see the crop going in the bin.
It looks so beautiful out, 16C/61F, I know that doesn't seem warm to some of you but it feels pretty nice to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw those gloves, what an interesting way to do them but I'm with Gwen, I'd never get them seamed together nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shawl shaped, but on the small side, more of a small scarf! I love the colours together- it is waste Sari silk. Thanks, Bonnie!
Glad DH is getting your harvest in!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely ?shawl, such a pretty color
> Melody, hope your Mom is OK
> 
> I got the 3 flower beds around the house cleaned up & a load of corn taken away. The horse is happy to get the corn & GD had a great time feeding him corn & carrots. She's gone home now & I need to get in the shower.
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Sweethearts,
I wrote you a long post the other day and the computer ate it. So will try again.
I had a wonderful day all day yesterday. I picked up a shut in friend and took her to senior citizens and she just loved it. She lives quite a ways from me so we decided her husband could bring her to my house and I would take her home. Her vision is poor and she never gets a day with a girlfriend. My group had her winding yarn and every thing they needed and she just loved it. Trying to get my neighbor to go with us.
Tonight is Senior night at Carleys Volleyball game so of coarse grandy will be there. I have only cooked once this week. Sometimes it is good and sometimes I had rather cook and have a good meal. It all depends. I can be lazy and curl up with my knitting.
Yall I am having a problem. I bought an interchangeable set of Chiagoo Metal needles for $110 ( a good price as they are $160-$165 everywhere I looked) and I bought the 5 set. I have a set of the bamboo in 4.5 and I love them. I am finding that they are causing pain in my thumb and wrist. I ordered 1 pair of the size 9 interchangeable needles to see if it improves. If it does, I am going to have to turn around and purchase a set of the metal 4.5 set. I will have to get my friend to order them and give her the money and let them go to her house so Jim wont know as he will have a duck, even though the money spend has been holiday money and allowances saved. I am so frustrated.
Jim is gone today with Angie for her PT. He will take her to be admitted to the hospital tomorrow. Not much news on that homefront.

(D) JOY, Glad to hear that Al is doing better. I continue to lift him up in prayer for his eyes and health. Happy AA 39th birthday. That is such an achievement and I know it is not easy but I am so very proud of you. I should be in Overeaters anonymous!
JUDY, your sweater is just beautiful and the color is so rich. You do such good work.
(O) JOY, PTL for little Rains recovery. God is good.
TAMI, Thank you for the list. I didnt hear when next years KAP is .I am so sorry you had such bad weather for your camping trip. It does sound like you had a good visit with some friends in spite of it. We will weather anything for friends.
BONNIE, I hate to think of all the preparation for Thanksgiving. I had a young lady tell me that over the years her mom had bought multiple crockpots and put the entire meal in crockpots. I would love to make one of the little teddy bear quilts but even if I had the instructions, I have no scraps of flannel. It is so precious. Absolutely wonderful/warm slippers and such a beautiful scarf. I simply do not see how you do all that you do! I am ashamed of my accomplishments reading your post girlfriend. You have my respect as well as my love. I am right there with you on church work. I am in the ole folks class at church and our class is in charge of all the fellowships. The young ones never want to help. Dont know what they are all gonna do when we pass on.
Gwen, your cables mitts are going to be wonderful. Love the color combo. I was fascinated with the Holy Cast on. That would be perfect for a top down hat.
KAYE JO, God love your sweet heart. I could just picture you after the 2 liter bottle hit your toe.. It is amazing how something so small on ones body can hurt so bad.
MARY, Happy Birthday to Son # 1. Your brownies sound wonderful. I have a go to Marble Brownie recipe that I always use. You are another lady on here who never find time for herself. Always doing for others.I feel the same thing for you that I do Bonnie. You have wonderful/good boys, Mary, because their Mom 
JULhas done a wonderful job raising them.
MEL, I so love and worry about you, darling. You should not have any stress on you. I dont know what your situation with Greg is, but your loved ones should be stepping up to the plate with your history of strokes. We were all worried for your life. I would think they would be more loving than ever having almost lost you. Depression is something I have fought for many years and I find that staying busy and turning my thoughts to God and the needs of others is the best medicine. You know we all love you and are all here for you. Your Dad is in my prayers, baby.
MARTINA, I am thrilled you are finally getting to make your move and pray it will be uneventfull. Wishing you nothing but the best in your new home. I sincerely hope you had a wonderful time at Ally Paddy and with your son.
LIZ, I am heartbroken for you. We all have been there with a beloved pet. I wasnt going to get another pet when we lost Mac but my daughter stepped up and told us to get another one and if anything happened to us she would see that they had good homes. We got two and I have never regretted it. I believe animals are in heaven and we will see them again. You did the most loving thing you could do for her.
SONYA, My love. You are ALWAYS in my prayers and my heart. I am praying for a good report for your son. I see all the pretty things you are knitting and crocheting and marvel that you are so new to both arts.
JULIE, Your gansey project is going so swiftly. You have got a lot done in such a few short day. I have reasearched and used so many different needles and I love love love the Chiagoo. You just cant beat the needle or the red cord. I am so happy you are getting some.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you expect your DH to be in hospital long when he gets the device? I hope that goes well.
> I'm glad your DS isn't so sick this time, just not fair for someone his age to e so sick.
> 
> You have so much worry, I hope you are getting some sleep & can take care of yourself too. Wish we were closer so you could lean on us, rather then just via computer but know I'm thinking of you & yours.hugs.


Thank you Bonnie 
You do all help so much even though it's via computer . It's nice to know that when I'm wide awake in the middle of the night I've got all of you right there to stop my mind from wandering
Husband should only be in over night hopefully 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


Looks lovely Julie . I like the pattern you have used
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


Hope you find your mom is ok when you get there Mel 
Was your dad ok after his car crash ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely ?shawl, such a pretty color
> Melody, hope your Mom is OK
> 
> I got the 3 flower beds around the house cleaned up & a load of corn taken away. The horse is happy to get the corn & GD had a great time feeding him corn & carrots. She's gone home now & I need to get in the shower.
> ...


 Hope you have a nice time Bonnie and that the weather stays fine to get the rest of the crops in 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Bulldog (Betty)
> JULIE, Your gansey project is going so swiftly. You have got a lot done in such a few short day. I have reasearched and used so many different needles and I love love love the Chiagoo. You just cant beat the needle or the red cord. I am so happy you are getting some.


Betty I do worry about how your Jim can be towards you when it comes to money. Fale was such a generous soul.
I am having a break from the Gansey today- casting off the scarf for my cousin Karen, in Glasgow, Scotland.
I do love working with the ChiaoGoos, their cords are brilliant. And in a couple of weeks or so I should have my replacement tip- the company was happy to replace it. I hope you get to the root cause of the pain you are experiencing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks lovely Julie . I like the pattern you have used
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja- it is supposed to resemble the bark of the trees, and the openwork reminds me of Pussy Willow Catkins.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


So sorry to hear this. Hoping the hospital can help her to get things under control.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja- it is supposed to resemble the bark of the trees, and the openwork reminds me of Pussy Willow Catkins.


The shawl is beautiful and knits up faster than the Ganseys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The shawl is beautiful and knits up faster than the Ganseys.


Thanks, Pacer- it certainly is faster, especially now I am casting off!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja- it is supposed to resemble the bark of the trees, and the openwork reminds me of Pussy Willow Catkins.


Thank you for that Julie . I knew they reminded me of something but I couldn't put a name to what . First I was thinking leaves then sheaves of wheat , but yours is more accurate


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...It is wonderful having you back with us again. I hope you figure out the pain with knitting. I had serious pain while knitting with some short tipped needles. I had to switch to longer needle tips and rest for a week. It was so sweet of you to take a dear friend to senior group. It meant a lot to both of you. 

I am reading backwards to try and catch up. DH got a phone call to come in to work early tonight. He had to wake up 2 hours earlier than normal and go into work 4 hours early. He has been working a lot of 12 hour shifts lately and it wears him out. I feel bad for him to get these calls so frequently. I do better working long hours than he does. I had to quickly cook up a dinner when the call came in so I steamed some smoked Polish sausages and green beans and then baked up some potatoes. 

Bonnie...So glad you are getting things done before the cold weather settles in. 

I am trying to finish up a hat right now. I will probably have the weekend off, but won't know until tomorrow. I wouldn't mind working on Saturday to have some travel money for the end of the month.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Julie . I knew they reminded me of something but I couldn't put a name to what . First I was thinking leaves then sheaves of wheat , but yours is more accurate


In my case it is a long ago memory- we don't see Pussy Willows up here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


Oh my goodness!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty I do worry about how your Jim can be towards you when it comes to money. Fale was such a generous soul.
> I am having a break from the Gansey today- casting off the scarf for my cousin Karen, in Glasgow, Scotland.
> I do love working with the ChiaoGoos, their cords are brilliant. And in a couple of weeks or so I should have my replacement tip- the company was happy to replace it. I hope you get to the root cause of the pain you are experiencing.


I'm glad the company gave you a free replacement. I think it would be a good idea for you, Betty, also to check to see if the company will replace one set for another since the longer needles are causing pain.

Betty, you'd probably have to send the one set back prior to getting your new set, but if you trust the vendor (Paradise Fibers) and have checked with Customer service ahead of time and they okay it, it may be an answer to not having to have a set that you can't use. Or, maybe someone on this site might be wanting to purchase your one set for the price you paid...there may be a way to ease the financial strain of this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sonja, hope your DH gets his problems resolved by hospital visit. Hugs to you both.


Me, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness!


I think we give some drivers a good laugh 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the company gave you a free replacement. I think it would be a good idea for you, Betty, also to check to see if the company will replace one set for another since the longer needles are causing pain.
> 
> Betty, you'd probably have to send the one set back prior to getting your new set, but if you trust the vendor (Paradise Fibers) and have checked with Customer service ahead of time and they okay it, it may be an answer to not having to have a set that you can't use. Or, maybe someone on this site might be wanting to purchase your one set for the price you paid...there may be a way to ease the financial strain of this.


I wondered about that too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody -- hope your Mom is okay; sending prayers and hugs.

Sonja - the owners probably don't appreciate the animal stories as much as I do...with you, Gwen, Poledra, etc. I get a chuckle nearly every day. Hope things go okay at hospitals for your DH and your DS...prayers.

Mary - hope your DH comes through the extra workload okay. The two of you sure do work as a true partnership for your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we give some drivers a good laugh 😄


 ;-) :thumbup: So long as you can laugh, in retrospect!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Have had good times and bad times lately. Eldest daughter came to visit for a week to help me get some outside work ready for fall and winter. It rained the whole time she was here but we got important stuff done.
> I was working on an afghan. I donate one every year for a silent auction. I was so pleased with myself because I was ahead of the game and going to be finished a week before the deadline. The event was cancelled but now I have a lovely afghan for gifting.
> My daughter wanted to knit one too so we went through my stash and we spent some happy hours knitting.
> 
> ...


It's too bad it rained when your DD was there to help with outside chores, but nice you had knitting time together. I am sorry to hear of the deaths in your family. You have my sympathy. Good luck with your students.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry your DH has been feeling poorly again, hope it's just the after effects of the flu shot & he's better again soon.
> How long does your son have to wait for results of his scans? Hopefully not too long.
> 
> Did I tell you all thst on his last break from chemo, Shane & his sister went to Europe for a holiday, I guess he has always wanted to travel & decided now or never. I haven't seen him over the summer but photos posted on Facebook he looks much better than when I last seen him. I guess they managed to shrink the tumor that was pressing on his stomach so at least he can eat now. Apparently he had scans just before they left but the news wasn't good, some tumors had shrunk but it has spread more. Both siblings just recieved a fairly large inheritance so this has allowed them to travel & let his sister take a leave from work to spend time with him.


I was thinking of Shane the other day and wondered how he was doing. I wish it was better news for him, but gla he and his sister can do some traveling together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


Hope your mom is better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


 :lol: silly dog!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

As I near completion of this hat, I think I will frog it and make it smaller. It is way too big so I will study the pattern and redo it. Good thing I told the little girl's daddy that I would have some hats for her in a few weeks. It will give me time to make this hat all over again. 

Gwen...your fingerless mitts look wonderful. They will look nice with the headband.

Marilyn...Sorry for so many losses so close together. Have fun teaching the children how to knit. 

Sam...Enjoy the warm daytime weather. Try to get some sleep at night so you can be awake during the warmer parts of the days. Have you been to the Fifth Stitch recently. What will happen with all the yarn and patterns in the store when it closes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all. I think my dad's pride was hurt more then he was. Damage done to the cat but he is ok. Mom was just being released as I for there. They cauterized again and her BP was down to 142. I think they should have kept her to keep an eye on her. They didn't see it that way. Since she has been Gome it has started to bleed again apparently. They have given her no answers and I am far from happy. She had a heart attack 2 yrs ago and has diabetes. Worried about her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers. I greatly appreciate ea h and every one of them.

Betty your words are Lile a long distance hug to my heart. &#10084;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I think my dad's pride was hurt more then he was. Damage done to the cat but he is ok. Mom was just being released as I for there. They cauterized again and her BP was down to 142. I think they should have kept her to keep an eye on her. They didn't see it that way. Since she has been Gome it has started to bleed again apparently. They have given her no answers and I am far from happy. She had a heart attack 2 yrs ago and has diabetes. Worried about her.


If she has started bleeding since coming home this evening, I would take her right back to the hospital so they can see that the problem is not fixed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


I am sure some of the drivers had a nice chuckle and were thankful it wasn't them. For those in a hurry, sometimes slowing down for a minute or two is a good thing. I remember someone posting how many lives were saved by being late on the day that the planes hit the world towers in New York quite a few years ago. Mishka is a wonderful dog and it is okay for you to claim her even during her stubborn times. I love Matthew as my son even though he has challenged me many times with his autism. I have had to pick him up and carry him to the car while he was screaming "put me down, you are hurting me". That was when he was a toddler and wanted his own way. I would not carry him now. I was embarrassed that he was yelling that I was hurting him when I was not. Maybe his feeling of hurt was related to not wanting to be held due to the autism that we didn't know he had until his later years of schooling. Love Mishka and know that she didn't eat your couch like Sydney did to Gwen.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


I can almost see this situation in my mind. What a dog! I know the feeling. I've been there, done that, and sometimes there is nothing to do but laugh about it, after getting the dog to safety. At least, Mishka was smart enough to pull this stunt in a crossing. It's the type of thing Molly does darting into the road, stopping just as a car is coming down the hill. I wonder, do these animals see a ghost or an angel, as did the donkey in the Bible?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I think my dad's pride was hurt more then he was. Damage done to the cat but he is ok. Mom was just being released as I for there. They cauterized again and her BP was down to 142. I think they should have kept her to keep an eye on her. They didn't see it that way. Since she has been Gome it has started to bleed again apparently. They have given her no answers and I am far from happy. She had a heart attack 2 yrs ago and has diabetes. Worried about her.


I would be worried too....my brother in law had the same thing happen and they packed his nose for a day or two to stop the bleeding; they eventually figured it out of what was causing it and fixed it, but it took awhile. Hope things work quickly for your Mom.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, thank you. Al back to feeling good.
Betty, glad you got to treat yourself to needles. 
Mel, healing energy for your DM.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry your DH has been feeling poorly again, hope it's just the after effects of the flu shot & he's better again soon.
> How long does your son have to wait for results of his scans? Hopefully not too long.
> 
> Did I tell you all thst on his last break from chemo, Shane & his sister went to Europe for a holiday, I guess he has always wanted to travel & decided now or never. I haven't seen him over the summer but photos posted on Facebook he looks much better than when I last seen him. I guess they managed to shrink the tumor that was pressing on his stomach so at least he can eat now. Apparently he had scans just before they left but the news wasn't good, some tumors had shrunk but it has spread more. Both siblings just recieved a fairly large inheritance so this has allowed them to travel & let his sister take a leave from work to spend time with him.


Sounds like a good use of their inheritance. Very unlikely he will get to benefit from it otherwise and great for his sister to be able to spend this time with him while he is reasonably well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, you are so right. Haven't accomplished much of anything. DH and I always read on mornings he doesn't go in to work and I am finding it very confusing to listen. Body sure has reacted in a negative way but I know it is normal. Your words of wisdom are so true. The sun is out and I am thinking I should leave all this housework and just go for a drive to one of the lakes and sit and enjoy this beautiful autumn day.


Sounds a great idea- hope you did it (or maybe just sat in your yard) to soak up the lovely weather


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


Thats beautiful Julie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


Melody things just keep getting harder for you don't they. Even if it turns out to be nothing much it is still added stress for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely ?shawl, such a pretty color
> Melody, hope your Mom is OK
> 
> I got the 3 flower beds around the house cleaned up & a load of corn taken away. The horse is happy to get the corn & GD had a great time feeding him corn & carrots. She's gone home now & I need to get in the shower.
> ...


What a relief to be getting the combining done. Once that is done if winter must come is it OK fo you from the perspective of the farm and garden?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Sweethearts,
> I wrote you a long post the other day and the computer ate it. So will try again.
> I had a wonderful day all day yesterday. I picked up a shut in friend and took her to senior citizens and she just loved it. She lives quite a ways from me so we decided her husband could bring her to my house and I would take her home. Her vision is poor and she never gets a day with a girlfriend. My group had her winding yarn and every thing they needed and she just loved it. Trying to get my neighbor to go with us.
> Tonight is Senior night at Carleys Volleyball game so of coarse grandy will be there. I have only cooked once this week. Sometimes it is good and sometimes I had rather cook and have a good meal. It all depends. I can be lazy and curl up with my knitting.
> ...


Betty it is more likely to be the metal tips casuing hand pain rather than the longer needle tips (shorter tips usually cause prolems not longer. And metal is often harder on hands than bamboo.) So it is unlikely that shorter metal tips will work for you
Glad you had such a good day yesterday and tha tyou have been able to work out a way to get your friend to go to the Senior citizens with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


I can sure see why she is not your dog! The little rotter.
However I'm sure you will very soon be laughing about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am sure some of the drivers had a nice chuckle and were thankful it wasn't them. For those in a hurry, sometimes slowing down for a minute or two is a good thing. I remember someone posting how many lives were saved by being late on the day that the planes hit the world towers in New York quite a few years ago. Mishka is a wonderful dog and it is okay for you to claim her even during her stubborn times. I love Matthew as my son even though he has challenged me many times with his autism. I have had to pick him up and carry him to the car while he was screaming "put me down, you are hurting me". That was when he was a toddler and wanted his own way. I would not carry him now. I was embarrassed that he was yelling that I was hurting him when I was not. Maybe his feeling of hurt was related to not wanting to be held due to the autism that we didn't know he had until his later years of schooling. Love Mishka and know that she didn't eat your couch like Sydney did to Gwen.


The sort of thing you look back on and think if only I knew- and then think but what could I actually have differently? Maybe we could have had more idea of how to stop reaching this type of point but I look back and am not sure that I could have done a lot different even if I had known what was going on.
May have been able to explain things more- but Maryanne could follow my reasoning and tell me just would happen with a certain behaviour- and then proceed to do exactly what she wanted to do. And then still wonder why I did what I did!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the yarn; nice colors. Is this a shawl or scarf? Do like the patterning of the stitches.



Lurker 2 said:


> What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your mom. Glad the ER is close.


gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty do the new needles bother your wrist because of the size or becaue they are metal not bamboo? Also, if you must get a different set you could possibly sell the ones you are not happy with here on the KP under the Classified section expecially since you got such a good price and they are basically new still. If so, I'd price them for the $110 + shipping. Just an idea. With Christmas coming up they may go quickly.



Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Sweethearts,
> I wrote you a long post the other day and the computer ate it. So will try again.
> I had a wonderful day all day yesterday. I picked up a shut in friend and took her to senior citizens and she just loved it. She lives quite a ways from me so we decided her husband could bring her to my house and I would take her home. Her vision is poor and she never gets a day with a girlfriend. My group had her winding yarn and every thing they needed and she just loved it. Trying to get my neighbor to go with us.
> Tonight is Senior night at Carleys Volleyball game so of coarse grandy will be there. I have only cooked once this week. Sometimes it is good and sometimes I had rather cook and have a good meal. It all depends. I can be lazy and curl up with my knitting.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely still love Mishka! I still love Sydney even if he can be a royal pain in the arse! And you never know what good may have been done in slowing some folks down; giving some a chuckle.....may have been the one thing that caused someone to NOT be in an accident. Remember God works in mysterious ways.

LOL


pacer said:


> I am sure some of the drivers had a nice chuckle and were thankful it wasn't them. For those in a hurry, sometimes slowing down for a minute or two is a good thing. I remember someone posting how many lives were saved by being late on the day that the planes hit the world towers in New York quite a few years ago. Mishka is a wonderful dog and it is okay for you to claim her even during her stubborn times. I love Matthew as my son even though he has challenged me many times with his autism. I have had to pick him up and carry him to the car while he was screaming "put me down, you are hurting me". That was when he was a toddler and wanted his own way. I would not carry him now. I was embarrassed that he was yelling that I was hurting him when I was not. Maybe his feeling of hurt was related to not wanting to be held due to the autism that we didn't know he had until his later years of schooling. Love Mishka and know that she didn't eat your couch like Sydney did to Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I missed the post that Shane and his sis have gone on a holiday together. That is wonderful. Some good bonding time will do them both good. I am sorry to hear the news of more tumors spreading but glad he can at least eat now. Praying for him.


darowil said:


> Sounds like a good use of their inheritance. Very unlikely he will get to benefit from it otherwise and great for his sister to be able to spend this time with him while he is reasonably well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also finished the toddler hat I earlier mentioned. It was a yarn purchased at Mary Maxim; comes with the pattern and the hat topper. To me it seems a bit small but I did check gauge. If it is too small for the toddler it will fit the 4 month old at least.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats beautiful Julie


Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm off to work on another headband for another DGD. Ugh....she prefers clothing items in black or mint green. Since I'm trying to use yarn only from my stash the head band I've stated in black. I may try gloves us9ing black and some fingering weight light green....haven't decided yet.
Oh well.....at least she will know I tried to suit her tastes. . And before anyone asks....no she isn't Goth....just likes black and I must say with her slim figure and blonde hair she looks stunning in it. She'll be 15 in Jan. Goodness they all (the DGKs) are growing up so fast! Don't know how it's happening as I certainly am not aging. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really like the yarn; nice colors. Is this a shawl or scarf? Do like the patterning of the stitches.


The pattern is for a shawl- but the yarn was a lot finer than specified- I should have doubled it from the beginning- However it is another instance of me fudging something- it is really more scarf sized- hopefully it will work under a coat or jacket collar, I refuse to unpick it- I just don't think the yarn would be strong enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have put this on sooner but if you have any tomatoes left you might give it a try. --- sam

The Best Ever Oven Roasted Tomato Sauce

Yield 3 Cups

Ingredients

18 ripe Roma (Paste) tomatoes (halved and cored)
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1/2 small onion, diced
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper (fresh cracked - medium grind)
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
2 tablespoons fresh basil, finely chopped
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary, finely chopped

Directions

1) Preheat oven to 300°. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or silpat mat.

2) In a microwave safe bowl combine onion, garlic and olive oil. Microwave for 30 seconds to infuse the garlic and onion into the oil. When you remove bowl from the oven you will smell the heavenly aroma of garlic and onion.

3) Add salt, pepper, italian seasoning and sugar to bowl and stir to combine.

4) Place cut tomatoes in a large mixing bowl, pour in the olive oil mixture over top and toss with your hands or a spoon. Make sure all tomatoes are well coated.

5) Place tomatoes cut side up on the baking sheet. Sprinkle with fresh basil, rosemary and any remaining olive oil mixture from the prep bowl.

6) Place on middle rack in oven. Cook for 2 hours at 300°. If doubling recipe rotate pans ½ way through.

7) Turn oven up to 400° and roast for 30 minutes, or until the tomatoes start to brown. They will be caramelized and delicious. If you prefer a brighter tomato sauce pull them out before they brown. Approximately 10-15 minutes after you turn the oven to 400°. These roasted for the full 30 minutes, you can see the edges of the tomato are nice and browned.

8) Remove pan from oven and transfer tomatoes to the bowl of a food processor. Process until tomato sauce is at your desired consistency. I like mine saucy, not too chunky.
Note: The tomatoes will cook faster if you remove the seeds, so watch your time.

I have also made this without the onions and garlic. I put the tomatoes on the pan and drizzled the olive oil over them. Then sprinkled with the remaining ingredients. The fresh garlic and onion impart such a deep level of flavors that I would recommend using these ingredients.

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/search?q=Oven+roasted+tomato+sauce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marilynn - sorry about the sad times you have been having - sending you and yours tons of healing energy to help grieve easer. we are always here for you. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Have had good times and bad times lately. Eldest daughter came to visit for a week to help me get some outside work ready for fall and winter. It rained the whole time she was here but we got important stuff done.
> I was working on an afghan. I donate one every year for a silent auction. I was so pleased with myself because I was ahead of the game and going to be finished a week before the deadline. The event was cancelled but now I have a lovely afghan for gifting.
> My daughter wanted to knit one too so we went through my stash and we spent some happy hours knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marilynn - sorry about the sad times you have been having - sending you and yours tons of healing energy to help grieve easer. we are always here for you. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Have had good times and bad times lately. Eldest daughter came to visit for a week to help me get some outside work ready for fall and winter. It rained the whole time she was here but we got important stuff done.
> I was working on an afghan. I donate one every year for a silent auction. I was so pleased with myself because I was ahead of the game and going to be finished a week before the deadline. The event was cancelled but now I have a lovely afghan for gifting.
> My daughter wanted to knit one too so we went through my stash and we spent some happy hours knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you to you all once again for the prayers for my mom. I did talk to her tonight. It was a minor nose bleed compared to this afternoon. I got a promise from her that if it stars again to go back to E.R. Also to call me and I will be there to make sure that she is admitted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the company gave you a free replacement. I think it would be a good idea for you, Betty, also to check to see if the company will replace one set for another since the longer needles are causing pain.
> 
> Betty, you'd probably have to send the one set back prior to getting your new set, but if you trust the vendor (Paradise Fibers) and have checked with Customer service ahead of time and they okay it, it may be an answer to not having to have a set that you can't use. Or, maybe someone on this site might be wanting to purchase your one set for the price you paid...there may be a way to ease the financial strain of this.


That's a great idea, I'll bet they would exchange the needles, most companies seem very good at standing by their products. I bought those cynics interchangables & one of the connectors stripped, I contacted them & they quickly sent out a replacement even though I bought them in eBay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief to be getting the combining done. Once that is done if winter must come is it OK fo you from the perspective of the farm and garden?


Yes, once the crop is in, any other nice weather we get is a bonus, anything left to do will be no big deal. When it gets this late it's a worry as the days are getting much shorter & twice in the last 25 yrs we have had snow Oct14 or 15 & it stayed until spring.

When I got home at 11:30pm from the great concert, the guys were sitting in the kitchen having a beer, the 300 acres of wheat is all done in 12 hrs😀
Still about 300 acres of canola to do but that is much easier to get off dry than wheat & it doesn't get damp so early in the evenings so they can run much later so get more done each day.
Delbert said he almost finished his canola today & then the oats are to do, about 100 acres so the end is in site.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's what I made last week, I think I even posted the recipe link, it's quick & easy & tastes good.
I have 4 boxes of ripe tomatoes again, must decide if I will make more of this or try ketchup. 


thewren said:


> i should have put this on sooner but if you have any tomatoes left you might give it a try. --- sam
> 
> The Best Ever Oven Roasted Tomato Sauce
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, cute hat, what pretty colors.
Sonja, I can just see you trying to drag Mishka off the road&#128517;

Well ,must get to bed or I will be useless tomorrow


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The family times sound good, but the de3aths are hard to take especially 3 so close together. The knitting classes are exciting- do they have a reson for teaching these kids or is that the kids want to learn?


Darowil
They have a class called applied skills and knitting is what the students chose for this session.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mags7 my heart goes out to you.[/quote]
Thank you and I sure hope your Mom is o.k.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Marilynn, sorry you've had so many deaths in the family lately, my Mom always said those came in 3's so hopefully that's done! 
Hope your knitting class goes well, I hope the kids who come are really interested, not just sent there, then it should be a really good experience.
I've nit heard of using a bread machine to make anything but bread, please share your recipe when you get time.[/quote]

Bonnie that is one of my favourite sayings too, "trouble comes in threes"
Apparently this is what the students chose for this session.
My bread machine has a jam setting. Will postbthevrecipe tomorrow.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your sad news Marilynn . It's terrible when all you seem to get is bad news and more bad news
> Hope you enjoy teaching your knitting classes , extra special when you know the finished items will be going to a worthwhile cause
> Good luck
> Sonja


Thank you Sonya


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> mags7 - Such a very sad time in your family. Condolences to everyone.
> 
> What a wonderful thing for you to teach those children to knit. It's good to know that they are interested and will do it for a good cause.


Thank you Liz.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, so sorry you had three deaths in family. I think it is wonderful you get to teach knitting.
> Gwen, love gloves.


Thank you, I hope your DH continues to improve.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is just too much sad news all at once. My heart goes out to you and your family. It will be healing and wonderful to help teach the young students how to knit and how lovely to end up with an afghan for the family. Please post your recipe for applesauce.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is just too much sad news all at once. My heart goes out to you and your family. It will be healing and wonderful to help teach the young students how to knit and how lovely to end up with an afghan for the family. Please post your recipe for applesauce.


Oops hit send first. Thank you.
Hope you are able to get some much deserved quiet time now.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too!


Thank you Julie. Love the shawl. I think it is the perfect size to tuck under a jacket.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


Silly girl😉


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's too bad it rained when your DD was there to help with outside chores, but nice you had knitting time together. I am sorry to hear of the deaths in your family. You have my sympathy. Good luck with your students.


Thank you Tami.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also finished the toddler hat I earlier mentioned. It was a yarn purchased at Mary Maxim; comes with the pattern and the hat topper. To me it seems a bit small but I did check gauge. If it is too small for the toddler it will fit the 4 month old at least.


I have been thinking about ordering a couple of those hat kits. I bought some of their other hat kits with the big Pom poms but was making them for older GDS and there wasn't enough yarn for the bigger size. Good thing I have lots of stash some was able to match the colours pretty well for the crown. Did you find the yarn amount adequate?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you marilynn - sorry about the sad times you have been having - sending you and yours tons of healing energy to help grieve easer. we are always here for you. --- sam


Thank you Sam. Quite a few of us are travelling on the 17 for service for the DBIL. He was my kids favourite uncle.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Went to do some shopping today and bought my little dog a new teddy squeaky toy. He loves new toys&#128522; 
He brought teddy up on the couch for a little nap and had him tucked under his head&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Darowil
> They have a class called applied skills and knitting is what the students chose for this session.


Thats good then as they should have some interest in learning it - and how encouraging that so many boys choose it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Marilynn, sorry you've had so many deaths in the family lately, my Mom always said those came in 3's so hopefully that's done!
> Hope your knitting class goes well, I hope the kids who come are really interested, not just sent there, then it should be a really good experience.
> I've nit heard of using a bread machine to make anything but bread, please share your recipe when you get time.


Bonnie that is one of my favourite sayings too, "trouble comes in threes"
Apparently this is what the students chose for this session.
My bread machine has a jam setting. Will postbthevrecipe tomorrow.[/quote]

My bread maker has a jam setting as well- not that I've ever used it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry your DH has been feeling poorly again, hope it's just the after effects of the flu shot & he's better again soon.
> How long does your son have to wait for results of his scans? Hopefully not too long.
> 
> Did I tell you all thst on his last break from chemo, Shane & his sister went to Europe for a holiday, I guess he has always wanted to travel & decided now or never. I haven't seen him over the summer but photos posted on Facebook he looks much better than when I last seen him. I guess they managed to shrink the tumor that was pressing on his stomach so at least he can eat now. Apparently he had scans just before they left but the news wasn't good, some tumors had shrunk but it has spread more. Both siblings just recieved a fairly large inheritance so this has allowed them to travel & let his sister take a leave from work to spend time with him.


Sorry to hear that his cancer has spread... it is such a cruel disease. I am glad that he is getting to travel while he can.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> You're a busy Gwenie for sure! I do like the gloves with the green stripes. Lovely gift in the offing!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am a bit behind on here. Well today was 28c just gorgeous! Spent some time out in the garden. Mum was good today... more chatty. Dont know if I mentioned that she isnt doing very well with her walking with physio now... she leans right back (she thinks she is upright though) and can only do a few steps and wants to sit again. 
She asked for me to take her outside for a while before lunch today, so that was lovely. There are lots of flowers blooming now in their garden... roses, very bright yellow daisies, geraniums (really nice ones too) and lots that I dont know the names of. Very pretty and a good shaded area for them to sit under.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your sad news Marilynn . It's terrible when all you seem to get is bad news and more bad news
> Hope you enjoy teaching your knitting classes , extra special when you know the finished items will be going to a worthwhile cause
> Good luck
> Sonja


And from me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie and thanks Sam.
> Yes, home again. It seems dear old Arthur has taken up residence in my ankles, but I am certain I will get better. All 3 of us sisters are having major flare-ups with our problems and feel it is normal and expected. With rest and time we will heal.
> 
> OK, so at least I am looking at my yarn. LOL I just feel a little confused and overwhelmed. I'm afraid one of the things I learned on KP was buying yarn on sale and then having too much yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD: I actually used to just buy the yarn for whatever project I was doing. Of course, you know I am saving money........Can't wait to get the house organized so I can find my patterns and get started again. The table I kept them all on broke and needs to be glued and of course we had company, so the piles got put in who knows where. Found some but not what I was looking for. May just buy a new pattern. Does that sound familiar.  :lol: :lol: :lol: I have so many things I want to knit. Perhaps I should find out if grandchildren would wear those funny hats like what Mel is making and Gwen made a few years ago. Want to do a sweater, want to make slippers and then felt them, wanted to do an afghan for mom. Well, now it could be two for my sisters or one for my son's family.
> ...


Great to hear from you again. I am sure you are worn out from everything and with rest and time you will re charge and feel better. Very exciting for you to be meeting with Nicho... I am sure you will have a lovely time. BIG HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


Lovely.... you have been very busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, once the crop is in, any other nice weather we get is a bonus, anything left to do will be no big deal. When it gets this late it's a worry as the days are getting much shorter & twice in the last 25 yrs we have had snow Oct14 or 15 & it stayed until spring.
> 
> When I got home at 11:30pm from the great concert, the guys were sitting in the kitchen having a beer, the 300 acres of wheat is all done in 12 hrs😀
> Still about 300 acres of canola to do but that is much easier to get off dry than wheat & it doesn't get damp so early in the evenings so they can run much later so get more done each day.
> Delbert said he almost finished his canola today & then the oats are to do, about 100 acres so the end is in site.


That sounds really good going, Bonnie, I am glad for you. I have only ever been around harvesting a Paddock or two of hay, but with the small machines we had it would take a day- reminds me of how I hated Mum's salads that she always put sugar on the tomato- it seemed that was her Harvest special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Thank you Julie. Love the shawl. I think it is the perfect size to tuck under a jacket.


I see you are offline- you're often up quite late (by my reckoning). Keeping you in my prayers. I am hoping the shawl will do just that, and thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


Oh dear LOL For shame on you Mishka. I half expected you to say she did a poop in the middle of the road though Sonja! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely.... you have been very busy.


It is an advantage of working on several WIP's all of a sudden you reach the finished object! Thanks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also finished the toddler hat I earlier mentioned. It was a yarn purchased at Mary Maxim; comes with the pattern and the hat topper. To me it seems a bit small but I did check gauge. If it is too small for the toddler it will fit the 4 month old at least.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all once again for the prayers for my mom. I did talk to her tonight. It was a minor nose bleed compared to this afternoon. I got a promise from her that if it stars again to go back to E.R. Also to call me and I will be there to make sure that she is admitted.


 :thumbup: Sounds like a good plan. I hope she doesnt need to go back though and gets better on her own.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I can sure see why she is not your dog! The little rotter.
> However I'm sure you will very soon be laughing about it.


We definitely got the stubborn one of the litter 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely still love Mishka! I still love Sydney even if he can be a royal pain in the arse! And you never know what good may have been done in slowing some folks down; giving some a chuckle.....may have been the one thing that caused someone to NOT be in an accident. Remember God works in mysterious ways.
> 
> LOL


Pain in the butt is my new name for her . She came home and laid at my feet with such a look of innocence on her face . I'm just wondering what she is going to be like now firework season is starting . She is wary of sudden noises but usually ok with fireworks 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also finished the toddler hat I earlier mentioned. It was a yarn purchased at Mary Maxim; comes with the pattern and the hat topper. To me it seems a bit small but I did check gauge. If it is too small for the toddler it will fit the 4 month old at least.


Lovely hat Gwen and nice yarn too . You are certainly busy busy lately 
Have you got a lot of gifts to make ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, once the crop is in, any other nice weather we get is a bonus, anything left to do will be no big deal. When it gets this late it's a worry as the days are getting much shorter & twice in the last 25 yrs we have had snow Oct14 or 15 & it stayed until spring.
> 
> When I got home at 11:30pm from the great concert, the guys were sitting in the kitchen having a beer, the 300 acres of wheat is all done in 12 hrs😀
> Still about 300 acres of canola to do but that is much easier to get off dry than wheat & it doesn't get damp so early in the evenings so they can run much later so get more done each day.
> Delbert said he almost finished his canola today & then the oats are to do, about 100 acres so the end is in site.


Glad you had a great time Bonnie . What happens once all the crops are in . I would think you and your husband are still busy round the farm but is it less busy over the winter months ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, cute hat, what pretty colors.
> Sonja, I can just see you trying to drag Mishka off the road😅
> 
> Well ,must get to bed or I will be useless tomorrow


Was funny and this morning she walked perfect ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am a bit behind on here. Well today was 28c just gorgeous! Spent some time out in the garden. Mum was good today... more chatty. Dont know if I mentioned that she isnt doing very well with her walking with physio now... she leans right back (she thinks she is upright though) and can only do a few steps and wants to sit again.
> She asked for me to take her outside for a while before lunch today, so that was lovely. There are lots of flowers blooming now in their garden... roses, very bright yellow daisies, geraniums (really nice ones too) and lots that I dont know the names of. Very pretty and a good shaded area for them to sit under.


The garden sounds lovely and peaceful Cathy , hopefully your mum will want to sit out there lots during the summer , the fresh air will do you both good 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, I would suspect that Bonnie's DH will have a number of things to attend to but the weather/snow/temps will prohibit much outside work and the grain crops will be harvested or else unable to be harvested. I don't believe that Bonnie has ever mentioned any livestock on their farm--just grains and her gardens. Of course machinery must be attended to and repaired if necessary.

She may get a great deal of knitting done over the long winter time. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it is beautiful and the recipient will just love it.


Lurker 2 said:


> The pattern is for a shawl- but the yarn was a lot finer than specified- I should have doubled it from the beginning- However it is another instance of me fudging something- it is really more scarf sized- hopefully it will work under a coat or jacket collar, I refuse to unpick it- I just don't think the yarn would be strong enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For the toddler size I had yarn left over but I do think it is small for a toddler. We shall see. I'll mail it to the famlly this next week and have already asked that they let me know the fit. It is very stretchy so we shall see.

I forgot to post that I am so sorry for all the sadness you have been thrown lately. You are in my prayers.


mags7 said:


> I have been thinking about ordering a couple of those hat kits. I bought some of their other hat kits with the big Pom poms but was making them for older GDS and there wasn't enough yarn for the bigger size. Good thing I have lots of stash some was able to match the colours pretty well for the crown. Did you find the yarn amount adequate?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just read a post on the Digest that today is *patocenizo"s* birthday today.

Hoping today is your happiest one ever!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am knitting everyone something for Christmas so I do have a bit to do. I have 3 spa sets(3 items to each set), 2 more headbands, socks or golf clubs covers for SIL, 3 hat and fingerless glove sets for men. If I find I can't get them all done then will either find something else smaller and easier (I'm not a fast knitter at all) or make a purchase or gift card. Refuse to stress over it. Also, don't know if we will be together as a family for Christmas or not yet; may be celebrating as a family in early Jan. as we had to the past two years. Good think nothing fancy is required!



Swedenme said:


> Lovely hat Gwen and nice yarn too . You are certainly busy busy lately
> Have you got a lot of gifts to make ?
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds really good going, Bonnie, I am glad for you. I have only ever been around harvesting a Paddock or two of hay, but with the small machines we had it would take a day- reminds me of how I hated Mum's salads that she always put sugar on the tomato- it seemed that was her Harvest special!


I grew up eating tomatoes with sugar and melons with salt...still my preferred way of eating them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also finished the toddler hat I earlier mentioned. It was a yarn purchased at Mary Maxim; comes with the pattern and the hat topper. To me it seems a bit small but I did check gauge. If it is too small for the toddler it will fit the 4 month old at least.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I'm off to work on another headband for another DGD. Ugh....she prefers clothing items in black or mint green. Since I'm trying to use yarn only from my stash the head band I've stated in black. I may try gloves us9ing black and some fingering weight light green....haven't decided yet.
> Oh well.....at least she will know I tried to suit her tastes. . And before anyone asks....no she isn't Goth....just likes black and I must say with her slim figure and blonde hair she looks stunning in it. She'll be 15 in Jan. Goodness they all (the DGKs) are growing up so fast! Don't know how it's happening as I certainly am not aging. LOL


Gwen, be sure to put a light colored cloth in your lap, and use light colored needles if possible, while working on black or other dark colors. It will be so much easier on your eyes! And knit outside, or by a window with good daylight. I am sure she will love what you make, and appreciate your efforts to make something in her favorite colors.

Of course you are not getting older!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Tami. I am directly under an Ott light but never thought of having something light on my lap. Good idea. So far it is going well....


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, be sure to put a light colored cloth in your lap, and use light colored needles if possible, while working on black or other dark colors. It will be so much easier on your eyes! And knit outside, or by a window with good daylight. I am sure she will love what you make, and appreciate your efforts to make something in her favorite colors.
> 
> Of course you are not getting older!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have put this on sooner but if you have any tomatoes left you might give it a try. --- sam
> 
> The Best Ever Oven Roasted Tomato Sauce
> 
> ...


Sounds simple! And tasty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, once the crop is in, any other nice weather we get is a bonus, anything left to do will be no big deal. When it gets this late it's a worry as the days are getting much shorter & twice in the last 25 yrs we have had snow Oct14 or 15 & it stayed until spring.
> 
> When I got home at 11:30pm from the great concert, the guys were sitting in the kitchen having a beer, the 300 acres of wheat is all done in 12 hrs😀
> Still about 300 acres of canola to do but that is much easier to get off dry than wheat & it doesn't get damp so early in the evenings so they can run much later so get more done each day.
> Delbert said he almost finished his canola today & then the oats are to do, about 100 acres so the end is in site.


I'm glad that you are getting the crops in with good weather, and the end in sight. Sending good thoughts for good weather until they are all in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Darowil
> They have a class called applied skills and knitting is what the students chose for this session.


Since the students chose knitting for this session, I am sure they will work hard to learn what you have to teach them! Have fun with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am a bit behind on here. Well today was 28c just gorgeous! Spent some time out in the garden. Mum was good today... more chatty. Dont know if I mentioned that she isnt doing very well with her walking with physio now... she leans right back (she thinks she is upright though) and can only do a few steps and wants to sit again.
> She asked for me to take her outside for a while before lunch today, so that was lovely. There are lots of flowers blooming now in their garden... roses, very bright yellow daisies, geraniums (really nice ones too) and lots that I dont know the names of. Very pretty and a good shaded area for them to sit under.


I am so glad your mom is doing so well. Odd how she thinks she is standing straight, but leaning back so far. At least she is trying to walk. As long as she is trying, she will gain a little strength, even if she has to rest often. And asking to go outside and enjoy the weather is great! I am sure she enjoyed it, as well as it giving you the opportunity to enjoy your time with your mom, and the weather at the same time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just read a post on the Digest that today is *patocenizo"s* birthday today.
> 
> Hoping today is your happiest one ever!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday Patocenizo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tips Tami. I am directly under an Ott light but never thought of having something light on my lap. Good idea. So far it is going well....


That is a trick I learned years ago, but don't always remember to do. I'm glad you have good light. Does the Ott light give you a headache? It does me, but that could be because I think it is a type of flourecent light, and those do it also. Give me good old incandescent bulbs any day. I have a friend who gets terrible migraines from flourecent light. His Dr. has told him not to have anything but incandescent in the house. And that includes the new CFLs that we are being forced into using. I haven't had a chance to ask him if the LED lights cause a problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a great time Bonnie . What happens once all the crops are in . I would think you and your husband are still busy round the farm but is it less busy over the winter months ?
> Sonja


There is some fall work to do. The crop land gets harrowed to spread out the straw so it rots over winter & isn't in the way for seeding next spring. There used to be more field work but most people have moved to no-till seeding methods to retain moisture & prevent irrosion. He also cleans & stores the machinery. He has a shop & does lots of fixing & building in the winter too. Through the winter DH has to haul the grain to wherever he sells it. If we had cattle there would be lots to do all winter but thankfully those went down the road a few years ago.. We still have to round up thecattle thst have been busy eating our pasture all summer, they go home to be fed for the winter & have calves.
I'm sure one day soon I will be out helping pound post to put the snow fence up between the field & where we park the vehicles. Last week I saw 2 of the neighbors already have theirs up, what a depressing thought.
DH has lotsof time for hunting, ice fishing & coffee during the winter :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is beautiful and the recipient will just love it.


I know already that she loves the colour- Her youngest marries very soon, so it will be a nice surprise for the after the wedding blues!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just read a post on the Digest that today is *patocenizo"s* birthday today.
> 
> Hoping today is your happiest one ever!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I wondered if you would spot that, Joy!
Happy Birthday Pat from me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nostalgic day today....the anniversary of my dad's death. I remember that he was busy getting the corn crop in. He was 50 when he died and it's now been over 50 years since he's been gone. There sure have been many events over those years where his presence would have made such a difference.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is some fall work to do-most. The crop land gets harrowed to spread out the straw so it rots over winter & isn't in the way for seeding next spring. There used to be more field work but most people have moved to no-till seeding methods to retain moisture & prevent irrosion. Cleaning & storing machinery, through the winter DH has to haul the grain to wherever he sells it. If we had cattle there would be lots to do all winter but thankfully those went down the road a few years ago.. We still have to round up thecattle thst have been busy eating our pasture all summer, they go home to be fed for the winter & have calves.
> I'm sure one day soon I will be out helping pound post to put the snow fence up between the field & where we park the vehicles. Last week I saw 2 of the neighbors already have theirs up, what a depressing thought.
> DH has lotsof time for hunting, ice fishing & coffee during the winter :-D


It's good he gets some free time as I can imagine it's hard work and very busy during spring and summer and autumn if he is cleaning all the equipment 
Does that mean you get plenty of craft time and coffee during the winter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I grew up eating tomatoes with sugar and melons with salt...still my preferred way of eating them.


Had a feeling there would be someone who loved the sugared tomatoes- it still really switches me off- never tried Melon with salt!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, I would suspect that Bonnie's DH will have a number of things to attend to but the weather/snow/temps will prohibit much outside work and the grain crops will be harvested or else unable to be harvested. I don't believe that Bonnie has ever mentioned any livestock on their farm--just grains and her gardens. Of course machinery must be attended to and repaired if necessary.
> 
> She may get a great deal of knitting done over the long winter time.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hopefully lots of crafting.
That's right, Joy, only a horse& he's just a pet.
We used to have cattle but 15 yrs ago DH had an accident, broke his pelvis in 5 places, he decided he could no longer outrun upset cows in calving time so he sold them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, be sure to put a light colored cloth in your lap, and use light colored needles if possible, while working on black or other dark colors. It will be so much easier on your eyes! And knit outside, or by a window with good daylight. I am sure she will love what you make, and appreciate your efforts to make something in her favorite colors.
> 
> Of course you are not getting older!


Just a little wiser, hopefully!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nostalgic day today....the anniversary of my dad's death. I remember that he was busy getting the corn crop in. He was 50 when he died and it's now been over 50 years since he's been gone. There sure have been many events over those years where his presence would have made such a difference.


Sending you hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tips Tami. I am directly under an Ott light but never thought of having something light on my lap. Good idea. So far it is going well....


Do you find that light hot? I have a halogen lamp, it gives great light but sometimes I come to a boil :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nostalgic day today....the anniversary of my dad's death. I remember that he was busy getting the corn crop in. He was 50 when he died and it's now been over 50 years since he's been gone. There sure have been many events over those years where his presence would have made such a difference.


A sad anniversary and if you are like me ( 43 years ) I would think you miss him all the time . I often wonder what he would have thought of my children 
Although if my dad had lived I would never have left Sweden a complete different life . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is some fall work to do. The crop land gets harrowed to spread out the straw so it rots over winter & isn't in the way for seeding next spring. There used to be more field work but most people have moved to no-till seeding methods to retain moisture & prevent irrosion. He also cleans & stores the machinery. He has a shop & does lots of fixing & building in the winter too. Through the winter DH has to haul the grain to wherever he sells it. If we had cattle there would be lots to do all winter but thankfully those went down the road a few years ago.. We still have to round up thecattle thst have been busy eating our pasture all summer, they go home to be fed for the winter & have calves.
> I'm sure one day soon I will be out helping pound post to put the snow fence up between the field & where we park the vehicles. Last week I saw 2 of the neighbors already have theirs up, what a depressing thought.
> DH has lotsof time for hunting, ice fishing & coffee during the winter :-D


You both have such busy lives! Do you plan to retire at some point?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nostalgic day today....the anniversary of my dad's death. I remember that he was busy getting the corn crop in. He was 50 when he died and it's now been over 50 years since he's been gone. There sure have been many events over those years where his presence would have made such a difference.


Not long to go and my dad would have been 97, he nearly got to 92, I know we were very lucky to have him around for so long. 
You were about 11 weren't you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nostalgic day today....the anniversary of my dad's death. I remember that he was busy getting the corn crop in. He was 50 when he died and it's now been over 50 years since he's been gone. There sure have been many events over those years where his presence would have made such a difference.


Isn't it. Hard to believe so much time has gone. My Dad will be gone 51 years on Boxing Day& I often think the same thing although, had he not passed, I would never Have moved here & had the life I have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A sad anniversary and if you are like me ( 43 years ) I would think you miss him all the time . I often wonder what he would have thought of my children
> Although if my dad had lived I would never have left Sweden a complete different life .
> Sonja


That can be said of so many turning points in our lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you find that light hot? I have a halogen lamp, it gives great light but sometimes I come to a boil :lol:


My fluorescent one, I angle so I barely see the bulb, but it lights my lap- no noticeable heat from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it. Hard to believe so much time has gone. My Dad will be gone 51 years on Boxing Day& I often think the same thing although, had he not passed, I would never Have moved here & had the life I have.


If Dad had died young we would never have lived in New Zealand.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You both have such busy lives! Do you plan to retire at some point?!


This is retirement  I no longer work & DH used to farm many more acres & occasionally work off farm in winter. Now his crop is only on the hay land that must be broken up for a couple of years & re seeded to hay. He decided a couple of years ago that our machinery was wearing out & if he had to buy new stuff he would spend the next several years working for the machinery dealers so would rent it out & just crop a small acreage. Also the input cost have got so high that you risk ridiculous amounts of money & at this age it we lost a crop we would lose lots of our retirement savings. You can get crop insurance but it is very expensive & doesn't pay out very well. We do have hail insurance.
He is busier than normal this fall because the guy who rents some if our land had a shortage of help, there was some sort of disagreement & 2 guys walked off leaving him pretty high & dry so DH agreed to help. DS 2has helped a coule of days as well so his Dad couod do his own combining but Murphy is at work again :roll: & instead of having a week off this time as normal, DS is only off 4 days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A sad anniversary and if you are like me ( 43 years ) I would think you miss him all the time . I often wonder what he would have thought of my children
> Although if my dad had lived I would never have left Sweden a complete different life .
> Sonja


We really do have so much in common, I think we are related :lol:

Well, ideally must get moving, have to run to the neighbors & get that bucket of beets for the fall supper, she picked them a while ago, I hope they are still firm & I can leaving cooking them up until after the weekend as I need to clean house & get ready for the Thanksgiving supper tomorrow. As I said last night, stayed up to late & I'm not moving too fast today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I forgot to comment, glad your mom is talking more & has a lovely garden to be out in. The beauty of nature is bound to make anyone feel better. Sorry she's not walking better, maybe after effects from a slight stroke??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a feeling there would be someone who loved the sugared tomatoes- it still really switches me off- never tried Melon with salt!


It's only a light sprinkling of sugar on the tomatoes and salt on the melon. They have to be fresh from the garden though...it doesn't seem to taste the same on the hot house grown produce.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs.


Happily received!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A sad anniversary and if you are like me ( 43 years ) I would think you miss him all the time . I often wonder what he would have thought of my children
> Although if my dad had lived I would never have left Sweden a complete different life .
> Sonja


Yes, I was only 11 at the time and I sometimes wonder where my life would have taken without that particular fork in the road. But, I'm very happy in my life so I have to accept everything that went into the decisions I made, etc. even when the catalyst was something so unfortunate and sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pat, Happy Birthday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs.


Me too (to Rookie). I lost my dad 31 years ago when I was 32 & he was only 65. I can remember thinking then that he was reasonably old...I know better now! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Pat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is retirement  I no longer work & DH used to farm many more acres & occasionally work off farm in winter. Now his crop is only on the hay land that must be broken up for a couple of years & re seeded to hay. He decided a couple of years ago that our machinery was wearing out & if he had to buy new stuff he would spend the next several years working for the machinery dealers so would rent it out & just crop a small acreage. Also the input cost have got so high that you risk ridiculous amounts of money & at this age it we lost a crop we would lose lots of our retirement savings. You can get crop insurance but it is very expensive & doesn't pay out very well. We do have hail insurance.
> He is busier than normal this fall because the guy who rents some if our land had a shortage of help, there was some sort of disagreement & 2 guys walked off leaving him pretty high & dry so DH agreed to help. DS 2has helped a coule of days as well so his Dad couod do his own combining but Murphy is at work again :roll: & instead of having a week off this time as normal, DS is only off 4 days.


You make me feel such a sloth!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's only a light sprinkling of sugar on the tomatoes and salt on the melon. They have to be fresh from the garden though...it doesn't seem to taste the same on the hot house grown produce.


We always had home grown- Mum was a wonderful gardener!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Patocenzio &#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;&#127879;&#127878;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rained all night and the rain pounding on the roof of the apartment roof kept me awake til 3 am. 

Started a hello kitty hat last night for an order. 

Been in jammies all day. Supposed to get together with a friend but she has brushes it off 2x this week already


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You make me feel such a sloth!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: Not likely, Julie
Not feeling that ambitious today. :roll: 
Got the house cleaned this morning, & zipped over to the neighbors & picked up a 5 gallon pail of beets that will go to the fall supper. I'm glad to see they are still very firm so I can leave cooking them until after the weekend.
The lady I picked up the beets from was telling meme she preserves carrots for winter by preparing themfor cooking, then putting in a roaster with a little water & butter. Roast for 1 hr & bags & freezes, she says they are wonderful done this way. I think I will try some that way. I ususally just put them in the cold room but sometimes they spoil so it's worth a try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: Not likely, Julie


You are able to be much more active than me, though, Bonnie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Rained all night and the rain pounding on the roof of the apartment roof kept me awake til 3 am.
> 
> Started a hello kitty hat last night for an order.
> 
> Been in jammies all day. Supposed to get together with a friend but she has brushes it off 2x this week already


Sorry to hear you didn't get a good nights sleep Mel . I quite like listening to the rain I find it relaxing . 
How is your mom today have the nosebleeds stopped ? 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I did see that technique. That was really cool. Don't know if I'll ever try it as doing nice seaming is definitely a weak point I have but what creative idea. I am enjoying using DPNS and circulars for the gloves I've done.
> 
> Glad you are feeling bit better today. Do you think you will at some point get a new kitty?


Much as I'd like to adopt one, I don' t think so. I would like to do some travelling while I still can. I'll have to board my dog because my relatives are not really pet people so I can't ask them to look after her, so another kitty is out of the question. I think I'll go to the humane society and give theirs a cuddle now and again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am doing today, Hopefully in time for Christmas mailing for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland.


Very nice, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Julie.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have sat around doing nothing all day. No energy or urge to knit today😕
> 
> Just got a msg from my cousin that my mom is at E.R.
> When I talked to her Tues she was having bad nosebleeds and her BP was at 172. Had it cauterized.
> well I guess it has happened again since then. I am going to get dressed and head to the hospital. Good thing it is down the street.


Hope your mom is okay. How is your Dad?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never guess what the dog did this evening , I've disowned her so I won't say my dog . Yesterday in the pouring rain she decides to walk for miles so I'm thinking at least she has got over not walking . This evening we go out come to a zebra crossing on the busy road , cars stop both sides . Mishka gets into the middle of the road and stops in her tracks , no movement what so ever ,. I think my face was as red as my jacket . Finally had to drag her by the collar to get her off the road . Then she has the cheek to nudge my pocket for a treat .
> Sonja


Could she have been frightened by the traffic?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all. I think my dad's pride was hurt more then he was. Damage done to the cat but he is ok. Mom was just being released as I for there. They cauterized again and her BP was down to 142. I think they should have kept her to keep an eye on her. They didn't see it that way. Since she has been Gome it has started to bleed again apparently. They have given her no answers and I am far from happy. She had a heart attack 2 yrs ago and has diabetes. Worried about her.


Sounds like they didn't fix her problem and she should go back to the hospital.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately the Ott light doesn't give me a headache. That must be quite a problem especially with the new bulbs we are having to use.


tami_ohio said:


> That is a trick I learned years ago, but don't always remember to do. I'm glad you have good light. Does the Ott light give you a headache? It does me, but that could be because I think it is a type of flourecent light, and those do it also. Give me good old incandescent bulbs any day. I have a friend who gets terrible migraines from flourecent light. His Dr. has told him not to have anything but incandescent in the house. And that includes the new CFLs that we are being forced into using. I haven't had a chance to ask him if the LED lights cause a problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quite a few folks in the south (USA) eat salt on their melon. I'll eat it if it is already on it but prefer it plan. Never heard of putting sugar on tomatos.


Lurker 2 said:


> Had a feeling there would be someone who loved the sugared tomatoes- it still really switches me off- never tried Melon with salt!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....now that is sometimes questionable Julie but I do enjoy life. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Just a little wiser, hopefully!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not at all. I've become quite dependent on it too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you find that light hot? I have a halogen lamp, it gives great light but sometimes I come to a boil :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Pat!


gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Patocenzio 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊🎇🎆


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quite a few folks in the south (USA) eat salt on their melon. I'll eat it if it is already on it but prefer it plan. Never heard of putting sugar on tomatos.


But Rookie does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....now that is sometimes questionable Julie but I do enjoy life. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


Great looking pillows, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up and I guess it's too early for Sam. I'm off to another fish fry for the complex. I think this is the last one this year. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


Looking good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Could she have been frightened by the traffic?


No , she has been refusing to go for walks for a couple of weeks now 
It takes me forever to get her walking with her stopping and me trying to get her moving again . For some reason she has not wanted to leave the house 
She has started getting better again but last night was just her wanting to go home again . Today she walked fine not as far as I wanted to go but there was no stopping and starting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


They are gorgeous Gwen . What a lovely gift to give someone 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up and I guess it's too early for Sam. I'm off to another fish fry for the complex. I think this is the last one this year. TTYL


Hope you have a lovely evening Liz


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


They are gorgeous, Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am just under the wire - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365620-1.html#8060731


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is a trick I learned years ago, but don't always remember to do. I'm glad you have good light. Does the Ott light give you a headache? It does me, but that could be because I think it is a type of flourecent light, and those do it also. Give me good old incandescent bulbs any day. I have a friend who gets terrible migraines from flourecent light. His Dr. has told him not to have anything but incandescent in the house. And that includes the new CFLs that we are being forced into using. I haven't had a chance to ask him if the LED lights cause a problem.


We can't buy the incandescent over here anymore-and I don't think the replecements work nearly as well despite what they tell us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a feeling there would be someone who loved the sugared tomatoes- it still really switches me off- never tried Melon with salt!


My FIL always ate them with sugar. ANd I usually put sugar in dishes with tomatoes as it brings out the flavour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


What lovely cushions Gwen.
Pillows go on the bed here so when I read of knitted pillow covers it still seems odd- who wants to sleep on a knitted cover? Some people put cushions on the bed now just for looks as far as I can tell (why do you want to spend time putting them on and off the bed just so that when you go into the room it looks nice? It's not like others normally see the bedroom).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that she did. Of course, I may have eaten them and not know it too.LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> But Rookie does!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What lovely cushions Gwen.
> Pillows go on the bed here so when I read of knitted pillow covers it still seems odd- who wants to sleep on a knitted cover? Some people put cushions on the bed now just for looks as far as I can tell (why do you want to spend time putting them on and off the bed just so that when you go into the room it looks nice? It's not like others normally see the bedroom).


A woman after my own heart! Even in hotels where lots of different people _will_ see the room, it annoys me to have to shift half a dozen cushions before you can get into bed...and then where do you put them?!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja, Julie, and others. There is a story behind the use of the cow and the word Finally on the one pillow. Has to do with the saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free". Just use your imagination and I won't go into details. It is a gift for the couple getting married tomorrow after 45 years.



Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Gwen . What a lovely gift to give someone
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too (to Rookie). I lost my dad 31 years ago when I was 32 & he was only 65. I can remember thinking then that he was reasonably old...I know better now! :roll:


Thanks..anything younger than 100 is too young.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: Not likely, Julie
> Not feeling that ambitious today. :roll:
> Got the house cleaned this morning, & zipped over to the neighbors & picked up a 5 gallon pail of beets that will go to the fall supper. I'm glad to see they are still very firm so I can leave cooking them until after the weekend.
> The lady I picked up the beets from was telling meme she preserves carrots for winter by preparing themfor cooking, then putting in a roaster with a little water & butter. Roast for 1 hr & bags & freezes, she says they are wonderful done this way. I think I will try some that way. I ususally just put them in the cold room but sometimes they spoil so it's worth a try.


That sounds wonderful. We used to blanch them and then freeze them...they worked well in the stews and soups we ate all winter long.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The sort of thing you look back on and think if only I knew- and then think but what could I actually have differently? Maybe we could have had more idea of how to stop reaching this type of point but I look back and am not sure that I could have done a lot different even if I had known what was going on.
> May have been able to explain things more- but Maryanne could follow my reasoning and tell me just would happen with a certain behaviour- and then proceed to do exactly what she wanted to do. And then still wonder why I did what I did!


So true. Matthew was never motivated by rewards as his behavior choices were not necessarily based on the normal thought pattern. His brain functions differently so I have to reason with him differently. Sometimes people might think I am a bit harsh, but I love my son and have to get through to him when necessary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A woman after my own heart! Even in hotels where lots of different people _will_ see the room, it annoys me to have to shift half a dozen cushions before you can get into bed...and then where do you put them?!! :roll: :lol:


On the floor so you trip on them. To me that are just a pest. Yes they do look attractive but even in a hotel I don't like them. Especially if you want to lie down during the day- what do you do with then? Even if I could be bothered putting them back they wouldn't look the same after I moved them! And yet you often don't have much room so need to do something with them. 
Maybe we could put them outside the door in the corridor? That would be even better if your door opened straight outside. Wonder if you did that and were staying a few nights if they would keep putting them back on the bed?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So true. Matthew was never motivated by rewards as his behavior choices were not necessarily based on the normal thought pattern. His brain functions differently so I have to reason with him differently. Sometimes people might think I am a bit harsh, but I love my son and have to get through to him when necessary.


When Maryanne was a child and she went through a spell of behaving well the best way to stop it was to tell her how pleased I was with her nice behaviour! How do you effectively disicpline kids who don't care? However despite these issues we both have 'kids' who overall are managing well with their issues.
You are bringing Matthew up to live in this world and whatever works for him you need to use. And you are unlikely to be around for him always so you need to get him as independent as you can and that can mean being hard on them. Tough love.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up here and headed to new ktp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My FIL always ate them with sugar. ANd I usually put sugar in dishes with tomatoes as it brings out the flavour.


You are welcome to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw that she did. Of course, I may have eaten them and not know it too.LOL


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja, Julie, and others. There is a story behind the use of the cow and the word Finally on the one pillow. Has to do with the saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free". Just use your imagination and I won't go into details. It is a gift for the couple getting married tomorrow after 45 years.


 :thumbup:  ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I just read a post on the Digest that today is *patocenizo"s* birthday today.
> 
> Hoping today is your happiest one ever!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wishing patocenizo a very happy birthday as well. Many blessings wished for you this day.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone eat sugar on cottage cheese? My family did. I broke myself of the habit. My father always ate salt on watermelon and cantaloupe. To each his own.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My fluorescent one, I angle so I barely see the bulb, but it lights my lap- no noticeable heat from it.


With the fluorescent lights, there is an almost undetectable flicker, that most people don't notice. Unless the ballast is going bad, I don't usually notice it, either, but that is what causes the headaches and migraines. Even angling the lamp so I don't see it doesn't work, as it is still in the light we see by. Most people it doesn't bother.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happily received!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: Not likely, Julie
> Not feeling that ambitious today. :roll:
> Got the house cleaned this morning, & zipped over to the neighbors & picked up a 5 gallon pail of beets that will go to the fall supper. I'm glad to see they are still very firm so I can leave cooking them until after the weekend.
> The lady I picked up the beets from was telling meme she preserves carrots for winter by preparing themfor cooking, then putting in a roaster with a little water & butter. Roast for 1 hr & bags & freezes, she says they are wonderful done this way. I think I will try some that way. I ususally just put them in the cold room but sometimes they spoil so it's worth a try.


I'm glad the beets can wait. If you have freezer space, it is certainly worth a try with the carrots. If I had any freezer space left after putting 1/2 a hog in mine, along with everything else that is in them, I would try it when they went on sale here. Not as good as fresh, but still worth a try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Much as I'd like to adopt one, I don' t think so. I would like to do some travelling while I still can. I'll have to board my dog because my relatives are not really pet people so I can't ask them to look after her, so another kitty is out of the question. I think I'll go to the humane society and give theirs a cuddle now and again.


That is a very good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


Beautiful! You do such good work! I am sure they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately the Ott light doesn't give me a headache. That must be quite a problem especially with the new bulbs we are having to use.


It can be. We have been trying to get the new white light LED bulbs, and that seems to work the best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....now that is sometimes questionable Julie but I do enjoy life. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up and I guess it's too early for Sam. I'm off to another fish fry for the complex. I think this is the last one this year. TTYL


Enjoy! We had fish also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With the fluorescent lights, there is an almost undetectable flicker, that most people don't notice. Unless the ballast is going bad, I don't usually notice it, either, but that is what causes the headaches and migraines. Even angling the lamp so I don't see it doesn't work, as it is still in the light we see by. Most people it doesn't bother.


It was the old tube fluorescents that used to bother me- but the modern ones I am okay with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We can't buy the incandescent over here anymore-and I don't think the replecements work nearly as well despite what they tell us.


I don't think so, either. All the CFL's have mercury in them, also, and should be specially disposed of, tho that is in very tiny print, so most people don't know it, and of course, trying to find somewhere to dispose of them properly is difficult. And they don't last nearly as long as they are supposed to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> My FIL always ate them with sugar. ANd I usually put sugar in dishes with tomatoes as it brings out the flavour.


Sugar is also supposed to cut a little of the acid in tomato dishes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja, Julie, and others. There is a story behind the use of the cow and the word Finally on the one pillow. Has to do with the saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free". Just use your imagination and I won't go into details. It is a gift for the couple getting married tomorrow after 45 years.


No need to go into the details, I know exactly what the reference means! Congratulations to the couple. 45 years is a long time. I guess it took them that long to decide that it would last. Is this the couple who asked you to stand up with the bride?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Does anyone eat sugar on cottage cheese? My family did. I broke myself of the habit. My father always ate salt on watermelon and cantaloupe. To each his own.


Cottage cheese does not go in my mouth unless in lasagna. As to the cantaloupe and watermelon, my dad did until he had to quit salt. Sometimes DH does, depending on how the melon tastes. Same with tomatoes. As a kid, he would go in the house, and his mom would hear the door and cabinet door as he got the salt shaker. She would yell at him to stay out of her garden! Knowing full well he was taking the salt shaker to raid it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was the old tube fluorescents that used to bother me- but the modern ones I am okay with.


They still do me, but not as often. If I am in a room with them all day, it is worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They still do me, but not as often. If I am in a room with them all day, it is worse.


Ah well! Do what you have to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well! Do what you have to.


Don't we all?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With the fluorescent lights, there is an almost undetectable flicker, that most people don't notice. Unless the ballast is going bad, I don't usually notice it, either, but that is what causes the headaches and migraines. Even angling the lamp so I don't see it doesn't work, as it is still in the light we see by. Most people it doesn't bother.


I'm OK until the flicker becomes more noticeable.
Stripes can give me a headache- if they are narrow stripes and fairly close. But soemtimes wider stripes further awa y can doit to. So sometiems I find I have to look away fromt he person I am listening to so I don't see the stripes. ANd if it is in convestaion I'm never sure whether to say why I looking away from them. Do I leave them thinking I am rude or that I am objecting to what they are wearing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Does anyone eat sugar on cottage cheese? My family did. I broke myself of the habit. My father always ate salt on watermelon and cantaloupe. To each his own.


I have eaten tomatoes with sugar, I don't like them, rather have salt. I don't like cantelope so never have it but eat watermelon as is. I've never heard of eating cottage cheese with sugar. 
My Dads family always ate dumplings with brown sugar on them, that's how I like them but most people think that's weird.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, gorgeous cushions. I also don't like a bunch of extra ones on bed or in hotels, as Margaret said, something to trip over. I have cushions on my couch & love seat in the living room but no extras.

Sonja, could Mishka wanting to stay in the house be connected to your DH being so sick?. I have heard of animals wanting to stay by their masters when they are sick. Or maybe as you said before, she's just a lazy dumpling&#128512;


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


These look beautiful Gwen. Really effective use of the fabric and motifs. I just love them.
Now to catch up and get onto the new TP....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, I forgot to comment, glad your mom is talking more & has a lovely garden to be out in. The beauty of nature is bound to make anyone feel better. Sorry she's not walking better, maybe after effects from a slight stroke??


I dont think so.... It all seems to be the delerium left overs. They will call it dementia now that its been so long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too (to Rookie). I lost my dad 31 years ago when I was 32 & he was only 65. I can remember thinking then that he was reasonably old...I know better now! :roll:


And I lost mine 25 years ago at age 74.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Pat!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the pillows we are giving to DH's cousin. Each pillow has the fabric on the back that matches the front of the other pillow minus the embroidery.


 :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think so.... It all seems to be the delerium left overs. They will call it dementia now that its been so long.


I was so hoping she was avoiding that one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a lovely evening Liz


Thanks. There were 12 of us and it was a very nice evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> What lovely cushions Gwen.
> Pillows go on the bed here so when I read of knitted pillow covers it still seems odd- who wants to sleep on a knitted cover? Some people put cushions on the bed now just for looks as far as I can tell (why do you want to spend time putting them on and off the bed just so that when you go into the room it looks nice? It's not like others normally see the bedroom).


I'm one of those who has pillows on the bed. My bedroom door is always open so anyone who visits can look in. I think the days of closing the bedroom door are over, at least for now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja, Julie, and others. There is a story behind the use of the cow and the word Finally on the one pillow. Has to do with the saying "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free". Just use your imagination and I won't go into details. It is a gift for the couple getting married tomorrow after 45 years.


Do you mean that they've been together for 45 years and are only getting married now!!! I guess they've decided it's going to work.


----------

